# Twisting FOR Growth Challenge Part 2



## oooop2 (Feb 3, 2009)

Hi Ladies, 

After the success I had via the Twisting for Growth Challenge, I decided that I wanted to do another one.  My hair tends to look and feel best when my primary style is twist/twistouts.

This will be a 6 month challenge (Feb 15 - Aug 15).  NO MORE PARTICIPANTS WILLBE ADDED AFTER MAR 15

I want to keep the rules SIMPLE.

So those who want to participate should:

1. Post STARTING pics of what their hair looks like (length) and regime.

2. Maintain twist hairstyle through out this challenge. 

3. Can only wear their hair not in twist no more than 5 days at a time. (Ex. Wear twist *for* a week..Twistouts/Afro/Etc *for* 3-5days..Then retwist )

4. Can create twist w/ their own hair or extensions.

5. Must check in at least once a week to let the group know how you are doing and to show off your twist hairstyle.

6. Must maintain your own PROPER hair care regime.

I think we should all pay attention to what works best *for* our hair. So if at any time you feel as though wearing twist is not beneficial, just let the group know.

So if anyone if interested, reply to this post and lets get to *TWISTING*






Challengers

1. oooop2
2. scarcity 21
3. rsmith
4. simply kelz
5. karebear0610
6. naturalpride
7. perlenoire83
8. shaelols
9. shilloh
10. natrlchallenge
11. miss Congeniality
12. donewit-it
13. Kay.Dee
14. Brees_hair
15. cincybrownsugar
16. TCatt86
17. productjunkie814 
18. shortdub78
19. Jaxhair
20. EMJazzy
21. GroGurl
22. **Glamourlicious**
23. Ms Lala
24. anherica
25. AdeyemiTL
26. sutolkia
27. bklynLadee 
28. Sugarhoneyicetea
29. prettykinks
30. Mz. Princess
31. a_ caribbean_dream 
32. Sascha
33. Rapunzel*
34. Dee Raven
35. cherryhair123

No more challengers will be added to this challenge.  

Thanks for all of those that have expressed interest in joining this challenge with me.  Can't wait to see our growth in August!!!!


----------



## oooop2 (Feb 3, 2009)

My current length:






My regime:

1. Apply my banana-coconut mask to hair 3x/wk for additional moisture.
2. DC 1x/week
3. Co-wash w/ Pantene condish 3x/wk
4. Spritz twist w/ Rosemary-sage mix 2x/day
5. Apply whipped shea butter to ends daily.
6. Apply castor oil to roots and strands daily.
7. Henna 1x/month.


----------



## scarcity21 (Feb 3, 2009)

im in but may not do the whole 6 months...im taking it 1 month at a time!!! im in the bun for growth challenge and I twist then pull twists in a lil pony and attach my phony puff(although im beginning to get bored with the phony afro puff)
i might alternate with braids though ...no extensions


----------



## scarcity21 (Feb 3, 2009)

oooop2 said:


> My current length:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

can u tell me more about the banana-coconut mask for moisture....my hair is as dry as the sahara
and also the rosemary sage mix? i have rosemary EO but where can i get sage from?


----------



## RENIBELL (Feb 3, 2009)

wish i coulc join, looking for non heat related  hair growing style, but i'm still transitioning and my stwists look awful, the ends are straight


----------



## rsmith (Feb 3, 2009)

I will join.  I currently have twist now.  I want my hair to be long again so I am in.


----------



## Simply_Kelz (Feb 3, 2009)

I want to join but I have a question, I usually wear twistouts, not actual twists, so does this mean I have to wear twists all the time, or do twistouts count too?


----------



## karebear0610 (Feb 3, 2009)

Count me in, I was actually planning on twisting my hair this weekend. Happy that there is twisting challenge. Will post up my starting pics soon!!


----------



## naturalpride (Feb 3, 2009)

I'm in this challenge, my hair is usually in twist anyway


----------



## MrsMe (Feb 3, 2009)

I'm in! I was supposed to twist my hair last night but I had a horrible headache that sent me straight to bed! I'm definitely doing this because I am tired of doing my hair almost every day and low manipulation has always worked best for me.
I don't know how to post pics, but I have a video showing my length on YT. http://www.youtube.com/profile_video_blog?sid=1F910B05961E9D78&id=81F43957256A58FC 
My regimen (it will certainly change over time...):
-wash once a week with Aubrey Organics' Island Naturals shampoo and conditioner
-seal after washing with glycerin + water and my oil mix on the ends
-moisturize hair w/ Healthy Hair Butter and scalp with my oil mix again
-in the morning, I either spray some of CD's Tui Jojoba and Shea Butter Hair Sheen (very moisturizing and makes hair shiny without a heavy greasy feeling) or I use some of CD's Hair Milk
-Henna DC once every two months
-Also, I'm thinking of co-washing in the middle of the week with Jamaican Mango & Lime Protein Conditioner because I plan on exercising 4-5 times a week so I need to get rid of sweat.


----------



## MrsMe (Feb 3, 2009)

oooop2 said:


> My current length:


 Your hair looks wonderful!


----------



## shae101s (Feb 3, 2009)

hey hey!! I want to be in, buuttt..I need to know..I wear twists, and or plaits...so does it count either way if it's in the twists or plaits?


----------



## snillohsss (Feb 3, 2009)

can we participate if we do braidouts instead?  My hair doesn't hold twists at all.


----------



## oooop2 (Feb 3, 2009)

scarcity21 said:


> can u tell me more about the banana-coconut mask for moisture....my hair is as dry as the sahara
> and also the rosemary sage mix? i have rosemary EO but where can i get sage from?


 
*Rosemary Sage mix*

2tbsp dried rosemary leaves
1tbsp dried crushed sage leaves
4 cups water

Bring water to a boil.  Add the leaves.  Stir and turn off heat.  Let sit until mix is completely cooled.  Strain.  Add to a stray bottle.  Refrig after use.  Use morning and evening.

*Banana-coconut mask*

5 ripe bananas
1 can creamy coconut milk
1/2 cup honey
2tbsp molasses
3/4 cup EVOO

Add mix to blender and blend until extra smooth.  Transfer to a sealed container.  And refrig.

When I use, I first apply some cheapo condish to dry hair.  I then pour some of my mask into a bowl and add some plain yogurt.  I then slather onto my hair and cover w/ a plastic cap.  Sometime I sit w/ my heated cap.  Most times, I just leave hair covered for about 1hr then rinse.  I then co-wash after.  My hair feel so soft and shiny after.  



RENIBELL said:


> wish i coulc join, looking for non heat related hair growing style, but i'm still transitioning and my stwists look awful, the ends are straight


 
Have you tried twisting and adding rollers to the ends.  That may be an option.



Simply_Kelz said:


> I want to join but I have a question, I usually wear twistouts, not actual twists, so does this mean I have to wear twists all the time, or do twistouts count too?


 
Do you typically wear twist at night and then twistouts during the day?  How are you maintaining the health of your hair when you only wear twistouts?  I have no problem with you joining, as you may be able to show some of us how to maintain healthy looking hair, as well as achieving growth via twistouts.



perlenoire83 said:


> I'm in! I was supposed to twist my hair last night but I had a horrible headache that sent me straight to bed! I'm definitely doing this because I am tired of doing my hair almost every day and low manipulation has always worked best for me.
> I don't know how to post pics, but I have a video showing my length on YT. http://www.youtube.com/profile_video_blog?sid=1F910B05961E9D78&id=81F43957256A58FC
> My regimen (it will certainly change over time...):
> -wash once a week with Aubrey Organics' Island Naturals shampoo and conditioner
> ...


 
Thanks for joining.  You can upload your picture onto photobucket.com and then paste the  link here.

[quote="shae101s, post: 6956177"]hey hey!! I want to be in, buuttt..I need to know..I wear twists, and or plaits...so does it count either way if it's in the twists or plaits?[/quote]
Either or will be fine.  Thanks for joining.


[quote="snilloh, post: 6960029"]can we participate if we do braidouts instead? My hair doesn't hold twists at all.[/quote]
Absolutely.  

Thanks ladies for joining my challenge :)


----------



## DDTexlaxed (Feb 3, 2009)

Does it matter what kind of twists you use? So far, I can only flat twist.  I am so psyched right now to try this, but my twists are still not on point enough for me to wear them out.  I hope by the 15th  they look better.  Ya'll gonna be laughing at my busted twists for 6 months.  I only got one really decent set and that's my avatar pic.


----------



## miss Congeniality (Feb 3, 2009)

You can add me to this challenge. I'll be back later with my starting pics.


----------



## oooop2 (Feb 3, 2009)

NatrlChallenge said:


> Does it matter what kind of twists you use? So far, I can only flat twist.  I am so psyched right now to try this, but my twists are still not on point enough for me to wear them out. I hope by the 15th they look better. Ya'll gonna be laughing at my busted twists for 6 months.  I only got one really decent set and that's my avatar pic.


 
Nope, it doesn't matter.  And I promise we won't laugh.  We've all been there 



miss Congeniality said:


> You can add me to this challenge. I'll be back later with my starting pics.


 
Will do!!


----------



## Fhrizzball (Feb 3, 2009)

aww I wanna join but i'm getting my hair either in braids or a weave on valentines so I won't have to worry about it till summer. Once May hits and I'm on summer break I'll be twisting of course. My hair's in twists now though  I guess I'm just putting my reservation down then...

Question though, about that Banana Coconut mask does it work as a protein or moisterizing mask for you?


----------



## oooop2 (Feb 3, 2009)

Kusare said:


> aww I wanna join but i'm getting my hair either in braids or a weave on valentines so I won't have to worry about it till summer. Once May hits and I'm on summer break I'll be twisting of course. My hair's in twists now though  I guess *I'm just putting my reservation down then...*
> 
> Question though, about that Banana Coconut mask does it work as a protein or moisterizing mask for you?


 
Too funny!!

It's more of a moisturizing mask for me.


----------



## Simply_Kelz (Feb 3, 2009)

oooop2 said:


> Do you typically wear twist at night and then twistouts during the day? How are you maintaining the health of your hair when you only wear twistouts? I have no problem with you joining, as you may be able to show some of us how to maintain healthy looking hair, as well as achieving growth via twistouts.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Well I'm relaxed, and I cowash everyday, so yes, I pretty much twist at night, wear a twistout during the day, and repeat the next night. My hair doesn't necessarily need to be bunned, as long as the common factor in my regimen is the cowashing. I only detangle once a week, and because my ends stay moisturized, I retain length. Thanks for letting me join!
My starting pics:


----------



## Simply_Kelz (Feb 3, 2009)

My Regimen:

Daily-
Cowash with one of my Suaves or VO5's.
Use a bit as a leave-in. Seal with coconut oil.
Twist. Finger comb the next day. Repeat next night.

Detangle MAYBE once a week. DC twice a week.


----------



## shae101s (Feb 3, 2009)

yay...okay, cool, so I am in: here's starting point: (nota bien, my hair is super shrunken..but I chose these because I know my hair will always shrink up and want to see what growth I can get even in the shrunken state in the next 6months)


----------



## scarcity21 (Feb 4, 2009)

Rosemary Sage mix

2tbsp dried rosemary leaves
1tbsp dried crushed sage leaves
4 cups water

Bring water to a boil. Add the leaves. Stir and turn off heat. Let sit until mix is completely cooled. Strain. Add to a stray bottle. Refrig after use. Use morning and evening.

Banana-coconut mask

5 ripe bananas
1 can creamy coconut milk
1/2 cup honey
2tbsp molasses
3/4 cup EVOO

Add mix to blender and blend until extra smooth. Transfer to a sealed container. And refrig.

When I use, I first apply some cheapo condish to dry hair. I then pour some of my mask into a bowl and add some plain yogurt. I then slather onto my hair and cover w/ a plastic cap. Sometime I sit w/ my heated cap. Most times, I just leave hair covered for about 1hr then rinse. I then co-wash after. My hair feel so soft and shiny after. 



*Thanks
so where can i get the leaves and will i need a preservative? alternatively can i use the oils?*


----------



## donewit-it (Feb 4, 2009)

I want to join.  This gives me some time to wear my bun for at least two weeks. 

Question to Oooop2,  do you wash and condition your hair while in twists?  Including doing your coconut mask?

I haven't retained much of my length this past year, so I'm willing to participate in this challenge to see what happens.

My starting picture will be posted when I get home tonight.


----------



## Kay.Dee (Feb 4, 2009)

I think I want to join

I was already going to protective style until may, what's a few more months?
I just took out twist extentions and plan on twisting my real hair tonight.  I think I'm going to alternate between the 2.  I'll post pics and my regimen later on.


----------



## oooop2 (Feb 5, 2009)

scarcity21 said:


> Rosemary Sage mix
> 
> 2tbsp dried rosemary leaves
> 1tbsp dried crushed sage leaves
> ...


 
You can find the leaves in the seasoning section of the grocery store.  I tend to use it pretty fast, so all I do is keep it refrigerated.  I have never used the oils, but I am assuming you can.  I just wouldn't be able to tell you measurements.



donewit-it said:


> I want to join. This gives me some time to wear my bun for at least two weeks.
> 
> Question to Oooop2, do you wash and condition your hair while in twists? Including doing your coconut mask?
> 
> ...


 
Yes..I do wash and condish my hair when in twist.  If in large twist, I just retwist as needed.  If in smaller twist and I want to reduce the frizz, I cover hair w/ a pantyhose and wash over the hose.

I only apply the mask on large/chunky twist or loose hair.  That way it's easy to remove.



Kay.Dee said:


> I think I want to join
> 
> I was already going to protective style until may, what's a few more months?
> I just took out twist extentions and plan on twisting my real hair tonight. I think I'm going to alternate between the 2. I'll post pics and my regimen later on.


 
Thanks for joining!!!


----------



## laurend (Feb 5, 2009)

*Do you typically wear twist at night and then twistouts during the day? How are you maintaining the health of your hair when you only wear twistouts? I have no problem with you joining, as you may be able to show some of us how to maintain healthy looking hair, as well as achieving*
*_________________________________________________________*

I'm not joining the challenge but you can grow long healthy hair doing twistouts. I never wear my hair in twists, I doesn't look great on me. I wash, twist and take them down the next day and wear twistouts for a week. If I have to retwist, it's just a few in the front after three days or so. My hair holds the style fine between 5 to 7 days at a time, so it's easy to maintain.


----------



## oooop2 (Feb 5, 2009)

laurend said:


> *Do you typically wear twist at night and then twistouts during the day? How are you maintaining the health of your hair when you only wear twistouts? I have no problem with you joining, as you may be able to show some of us how to maintain healthy looking hair, as well as achieving*
> *_________________________________________________________*
> 
> I'm not joining the challenge but you can grow long healthy hair doing twistouts. I never wear my hair in twists, I doesn't look great on me. I wash, twist and take them down the next day and wear twistouts for a week. If I have to retwist, it's just a few in the front after three days or so. My hair holds the style fine between 5 to 7 days at a time, so it's easy to maintain.


 
Thanks for your input...Lately, I've been wearing Curly Nikki's Twist n Curl style and love it...


----------



## Leeda.the.Paladin (Feb 5, 2009)

I'd like to join, will post pictures in the next hour.

Edit: On second thought, I am still going to twist, but I'd also like to try some rollersetting in the next few weeks here, so I think I will just visit this thread a lot.


----------



## MrsMe (Feb 5, 2009)

I finally figured out a way to post my pics. I didn't want to upload my pics on Photobucket because I have a tendency to forget where I post my pics...


----------



## Brees_hair (Feb 5, 2009)

I'm in..I currently have twists using extensions into a a bun. I didn't want the hassle of taking braids in and out, plus there will be times where I will need to wear my hair out. But this wicked weather has done a number on my hair so I am hiding it until 70degrees or better emerges. 

I Plan to visit the braiding salon every three weeks for a touch up after washing,and conditioning my hair with a equal balance of protein and moisturure..well actually more protein because I am shedding ALOT.  While my hair is in twist, I oil my scalp with coconut oil everynight with a applicator bottle and tied it down..DONE!!


----------



## Fhrizzball (Feb 5, 2009)

A question on twists. How do you keep them from not unraveling at the roots? No matter how tight I twist them at the base it always ends up puffy and loose. I would braid and twist but to me that would kinda defeat the purpose of twists in the first place. Maybe I'll just try braiding my own hair without extensions next time...


----------



## Fhrizzball (Feb 6, 2009)

Bump...

So I decided to be frugal and nix the extensions. It's about time I learn how to deal with my own hair anyways. For some reason my twists came out real dry when before they use to be so moisturized. I think it's because I didn't use the olive oil mousse this time. I'm going to be alternating between braids and twists each week or two though. When the weather gets warmer I'll try my hand at braidouts. About my fuzzy roots I'll just have to suck it up and braid the base then twist the rest. Maybe once I get my shea butter I'll have better luck. I hope it agrees with me though.


----------



## moda (Feb 6, 2009)

I am in, I need to take pics of my hair, I will post before the challenge starts.


----------



## rsmith (Feb 7, 2009)

before pic


----------



## oooop2 (Feb 8, 2009)

KCcurly said:


> I'd like to join, will post pictures in the next hour.
> 
> Edit: On second thought, I am still going to twist, but I'd also like to try some rollersetting in the next few weeks here, so I think I will just visit this thread a lot.


 
No problem...Lately I've been doing the CurlyNikki Twist n Curl style and really like it.  So this will definitely be part of my twist routine.



perlenoire83 said:


> I finally figured out a way to post my pics. I didn't want to upload my pics on Photobucket because I have a tendency to forget where I post my pics...


 
Good for you..I still don't know how to post pics on here w/out using sites like Photobucket..LOL



Brees_hair said:


> I'm in..I currently have twists using extensions into a a bun. I didn't want the hassle of taking braids in and out, plus there will be times where I will need to wear my hair out. But this wicked weather has done a number on my hair so I am hiding it until 70degrees or better emerges.
> 
> I Plan to visit the braiding salon every three weeks for a touch up after washing,and conditioning my hair with a equal balance of protein and moisturure..well actually more protein because I am shedding ALOT. While my hair is in twist, I oil my scalp with coconut oil everynight with a applicator bottle and tied it down..DONE!!


 
Can't wait to see how much growth you are able to achieve.  Thanks for joining.



Kusare said:


> A question on twists. How do you keep them from not unraveling at the roots? No matter how tight I twist them at the base it always ends up puffy and loose. I would braid and twist but to me that would kinda defeat the purpose of twists in the first place. Maybe I'll just try braiding my own hair without extensions next time...


 
My hair is pretty curly, so I don't have an issue w/ unraveling.  What are you applying to hair before you twist.  Twisting gel might help if you're not currently using.



cincybrownsugar said:


> I am in, I need to take pics of my hair, I will post before the challenge starts.


 
Thanks for joining..I'll add you to the list.



rsmith said:


> before pic


 
Do you normally wear mini/small twist?  How long does it take you to do them?


----------



## rsmith (Feb 8, 2009)

I have been doing the mini small twist for a month now.  It takes me at least three hours and a half. I was thinking about not making them as small next time.  They are a lot of work but they are worth it.  I enjoy getting up in the morning and not having to do my hair.  I just spray them and go.


----------



## oooop2 (Feb 9, 2009)

rsmith said:


> I have been doing the mini small twist for a month now. It takes me at least three hours and a half. I was thinking about not making them as small next time. They are a lot of work but they are worth it. I enjoy getting up in the morning and not having to do my hair. I just spray them and go.


 
Nice...How long do they last.  The 1 and only time I did mini-twist they lasted 11 days.  My scalp was SCREAMING wash me!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## rsmith (Feb 9, 2009)

they can last like 2 weeks.  However, I dont let them last as long because my scalp needs relief.  I have to wash my hair after 10 days.  I usually spray my scalp and hair everyday.  I hate the detangling part.  Do you have any suggestions on detangling


----------



## TCatt86 (Feb 9, 2009)

I would like to join this challenge.  I'm going to go one month at a time but I definitely want to try it!!.

ETA: Can I wear my wig on top of my twists?


----------



## Fhrizzball (Feb 9, 2009)

I use mousse and a creamy leave in to twist. I have some beeswax but my hair felt weird afterwars and washing it out when the time came was too much of a bother. What twisting gels do you use? They don't make your hair flaky? I have a problem with that and gels so the only thing I seem to be able to use with success is IC gel.


----------



## rsmith (Feb 9, 2009)

i like to use aloe vera gel.  It's very light and it keeps my twist in tact.  I try not wear my hair down when twisting because my hair is already fine and too much product makes me look like I dont have any hair.


----------



## oooop2 (Feb 10, 2009)

rsmith said:


> they can last like 2 weeks. However, I dont let them last as long because my scalp needs relief. I have to wash my hair after 10 days. I usually spray my scalp and hair everyday. I hate the detangling part. Do you have any suggestions on detangling


 
I tend to slather Pantene Condish and some EVOO onto my twist and let it sit on my hair for about 5-10min.  For me, this makes detangling my hair a breeze.  I don't know what I would do w/out Pantene.  



TCatt86 said:


> I would like to join this challenge. I'm going to go one month at a time but I definitely want to try it!!.
> 
> ETA: Can I wear my wig on top of my twists?


 
Thanks for joining, and yep, you can wear a wig over yur twist.  Main purpose of this challenge is just to see how wearing twist on a consistant basis will allow your hair to grow.



Kusare said:


> I use mousse and a creamy leave in to twist. I have some beeswax but my hair felt weird afterwars and washing it out when the time came was too much of a bother. What twisting gels do you use? They don't make your hair flaky? I have a problem with that and gels so the only thing I seem to be able to use with success is IC gel.


 
I use the Twist n Loc Gel on my daughters hair.  It's fine and easily unravels.  I love this gel b/c it doesn't flake.


----------



## productjunkie814 (Feb 10, 2009)

I want to join this challenge but don't know if I should...I'm going to start swimming (3x a week) in a few weeks, and I'm worried that co-washing my twists under the pantyhose cap (to help with the frizz) won't get all the chlorine out.  Anyone have any thoughts on this?


----------



## rsmith (Feb 10, 2009)

bump.........


----------



## oooop2 (Feb 11, 2009)

productjunkie814 said:


> I want to join this challenge but don't know if I should...I'm going to start swimming (3x a week) in a few weeks, and I'm worried that co-washing my twists under the pantyhose cap (to help with the frizz) won't get all the chlorine out. Anyone have any thoughts on this?


 
I'm an avid swimmer.  Before swimming, I apply a good amt of castor oil to my twist.  After I swim, I mix baking soda w/ water and pour over my twist to clarify.  I then rinse w/cool water and apply pantyhose to head.  I then add condish over pantyhose and let sit for awhile.  I then rinse w/pantyhose on and then let it drip dry.  Once damp, I apply more castor oil and let me hair air dry.

Lately, I've been doing the Curly Nikki TnC method, so now doing my hair is effortless.

HTHs...


----------



## productjunkie814 (Feb 11, 2009)

Thanks oooop2!  I'm in then  My hair seems to really like and thrive with twists.  Will post starting pics and reggie by this evening.

ETA: OK, here are my starting pics:






Picture of the sides





The back - stretched it comes to about the same place as the next picture






- Right now I keep them in for about a week and a half and wear a twist out for 3-4 days.  
- COwash with whatever condish is on hand
- DC everytime I take them down and am ready to retwist
- I baggy every night, spritz 1-2 times a day with either a condish concoction, juices and berries, or african pride braid spray, and seal with either coconut, olive, or castor oil
- Once I start my swimming reggie, I will be applying condish before I go into the water, clarify immediately after with baking soda, pantyhose cowash, and seal with an oil.  
- I eat pretty healthy, drink tons of water, and exercise 6 days a week, not to mention the supplements I am taking (training for a triathlon =))

Hopefully, I will see lots of healthy growth from all of these things put together.  Good luck and happy hair growing!


----------



## Evolving78 (Feb 11, 2009)

count me in, if i haven't posted in this thread already.  i wash and retwist my hair every week and i have been doing this since Nov.  i plan on doing throughout the year since i will be in school soon and i don't want to mess with my hair too much.


----------



## rsmith (Feb 12, 2009)

I feel like I am getting bored with my twist.  I no that it's in my head because I joined the challenge.  I think I will try some flat twist in the front and make my style a little different.  I will definitely post some pics.


----------



## donewit-it (Feb 12, 2009)

I know the challenge doesn't start until 2/15/09, but I felt that tonight was the best night to twist my hair.  I plan to keep it like this for a week, everynight I will moisturize my ends and back up in the bun they go.  

Tonight I co-washed and deep conditioned my hair.  Then started twisting.  It took me 2 hours exactly.  They aren't my best twists but they will do for now.


----------



## productjunkie814 (Feb 12, 2009)

donewit-it said:


> I know the challenge doesn't start until 2/15/09, but I felt that tonight was the best night to twist my hair. I plan to keep it like this for a week, everynight I will moisturize my ends and back up in the bun they go.
> 
> Tonight I co-washed and deep conditioned my hair. Then started twisting. It took me 2 hours exactly. They aren't my best twists but they will do for now.


 
OMG!  These are gorgeous!  What do you twist with?  On wet or dry hair?  And how are you so fast!  It takes me almost 3 hours to twist my hair and it's way shorter than yours, lol!


----------



## donewit-it (Feb 12, 2009)

productjunkie814 said:


> OMG!  These are gorgeous!  What do you twist with?  On wet or dry hair?  And how are you so fast!  It takes me almost 3 hours to twist my hair and it's way shorter than yours, lol!



Thank you. Tonight I just used shea butter.  My hair was wet.  It's easier to detangle this way.  When done on dry hair, it shows the length more, my hair was already shrunken up by the time I finished my whole head.  It normally takes me three hours too.  Tonight I did a rush job.  No parting.  Just grabbing pieces.  I got big ones, little ones, and medium sized ones all throughout my head


----------



## oooop2 (Feb 13, 2009)

productjunkie814 said:


> Thanks oooop2! I'm in then My hair seems to really like and thrive with twists. Will post starting pics and reggie by this evening.
> 
> ETA: OK, here are my starting pics:
> 
> ...


 
Thanks for joining.  I'll add you to the list.  And if at anytime your hair just doesn't feel right b/c of the swimming, definitely go back to what you're comfortable doing.

And KUDOS on the triathlon!!!



shortdub78 said:


> count me in, if i haven't posted in this thread already. i wash and retwist my hair every week and i have been doing this since Nov. i plan on doing throughout the year since i will be in school soon and i don't want to mess with my hair too much.


 
Thanks for joining...I'll add you to the list 



rsmith said:


> I feel like I am getting bored with my twist. I no that it's in my head because I joined the challenge. I think I will try some flat twist in the front and make my style a little different. I will definitely post some pics.


 
I get bored also.  When that happens, I try to change up my style by doing twist updos, chunky twists/twistouts, and lately I've been doing the Curly Nikki Twist n Curl style.



donewit-it said:


> I know the challenge doesn't start until 2/15/09, but I felt that tonight was the best night to twist my hair. I plan to keep it like this for a week, everynight I will moisturize my ends and back up in the bun they go.
> 
> Tonight I co-washed and deep conditioned my hair. Then started twisting. It took me 2 hours exactly. They aren't my best twists but they will do for now.


 
Really cute!!!!!  I bet your twistouts are going to look FAB!!!


----------



## rsmith (Feb 13, 2009)

pretty twist ladies.  I just did a twistout.  I think I am going to wash hair this weekend and do twist a little bigger.


----------



## oooop2 (Feb 13, 2009)

rsmith said:


> pretty twist ladies. I just did a twistout. I think I am going to wash hair this weekend and do twist a little bigger.


 
How did your twistouts turn out???


----------



## rsmith (Feb 13, 2009)

It's nice.  I will post a pic of it today.


----------



## oooop2 (Feb 13, 2009)

rsmith said:


> It's nice. I will post a pic of it today.


 
Great..Can't wait to see them


----------



## rsmith (Feb 13, 2009)

Here are the pics.  I am not satisfied with my length.  Cant wait until it grows.


----------



## donewit-it (Feb 13, 2009)

rsmith said:


> Here are the pics. I am not satisfied with my length. Cant wait until it grows.


 

Looking good girl.  Don't worry about the length.  It will grow, especially if we stick with the challenge.  It looks very healthy.


----------



## rsmith (Feb 13, 2009)

thanks donewit.  Seems like the growth takes its time sometimes.  I am dreading washing my hair.  It takes so much to detangle.  Not looking forward to that.


----------



## donewit-it (Feb 13, 2009)

rsmith said:


> thanks donewit. Seems like the growth takes its time sometimes. I am dreading washing my hair. It takes so much to detangle. Not looking forward to that.


 

Washing and conditioning in sections really helps.  Do you have a denman brush.  I have found that with my hair loaded with conditioner and running the brush, starting from the ends to the roots first, really helps.  Also baby your hair.  Like someone once said, treat it like fine silk regardless of how strong or hard you think your hair is.
Also, another suggestion.....

Wet your hair and finger comb before applying shampoo or conditioner before your wash session.

HTH


----------



## rsmith (Feb 13, 2009)

thanks girl for the advice.


----------



## productjunkie814 (Feb 13, 2009)

donewit-it said:


> Washing and conditioning in sections really helps. Do you have a denman brush. I have found that with my hair loaded with conditioner and running the brush, starting from the ends to the roots first, really helps. Also baby your hair. Like someone once said, treat it like fine silk regardless of how strong or hard you think your hair is.
> Also, another suggestion.....
> 
> Wet your hair and finger comb before applying shampoo or conditioner before your wash session.
> ...


 
This is exactly what I do when I co/wash my hair.  It has really cut down on detangling time.  Sometimes after fingercombing (before shampoo/condish) and applying a liberal amount of condish, I will run a wide tooth comb in it.  Then I'll run the denman through to get rid of the last of the shed hairs.  It's worked wonders for me.


----------



## oooop2 (Feb 14, 2009)

rsmith said:


> Here are the pics. I am not satisfied with my length. Cant wait until it grows.


 
Cute..I really like how full your twistouts look.  And definitely don't worry about the length...It will come 



rsmith said:


> thanks donewit. Seems like the growth takes its time sometimes. I am dreading washing my hair. It takes so much to detangle. Not looking forward to that.


 
My hair tangles easily also when in twistouts.  I apply my banana-coconut mask onto my dry twistouts.  I let it sit w/ a plastic cap for about 1hr.  Then I rinse w/ warm water.  I then apply a TON of Pantene condish and massage it into my hair and scalp.  And let it sit for about 5min.  I then slowly divide my hair into sections and do chunky twist w/ condish still in hair.  I then have a special little brush that I use to detangle.  It's suppose to be used as a scalp massager, but it works better for detangling my hair.  I love the Denman also, but I find that shrinkage is a beast when I use it, and I tend to be a bit heavy handed.  So the small brush works better for me.  After I detangle, I retwist.  I then rinse hair twisted under cool water and blot dry.  Since my hair is already in sections, I just apply butters/oils to each section and retwist.




donewit-it said:


> Washing and conditioning in sections really helps. Do you have a denman brush. I have found that with my hair loaded with conditioner and running the brush, starting from the ends to the roots first, really helps. Also baby your hair. Like someone once said, treat it like fine silk regardless of how strong or hard you think your hair is.
> Also, another suggestion.....
> 
> Wet your hair and finger comb before applying shampoo or conditioner before your wash session.
> ...


 
Great advice!!


----------



## Jaxhair (Feb 14, 2009)

Can I join please? Can't post pics at the moment as i'm waiting till March (another challenge, lol) and don't want to spoil it. Currently btw 5-6 inches. I'm in twists at the moment, day 3 today, hoping to leave it for 2 weeks. I have no proper regimen, just do things as and when - have problems remembering regimens. I co-wash and DC at least 2-3x/wk though. I use ayurvedic oils and powders, various herbs, MT and various homemade mixtures.

So, is this okay? Please say yes? I'm subbing anyway  .......


----------



## DDTexlaxed (Feb 14, 2009)

OK, my twists are getting better. I wore busted twists to work one day and I forced myself to do better. I will be a twist master...I will  be a twist master...


----------



## oooop2 (Feb 14, 2009)

Jaxhair said:


> Can I join please? Can't post pics at the moment as i'm waiting till March (another challenge, lol) and don't want to spoil it. Currently btw 5-6 inches. I'm in twists at the moment, day 3 today, hoping to leave it for 2 weeks. I have no proper regimen, just do things as and when - have problems remembering regimens. I co-wash and DC at least 2-3x/wk though. I use ayurvedic oils and powders, various herbs, MT and various homemade mixtures.
> 
> So, is this okay? Please say yes? I'm subbing anyway  .......


 
Of course you can join.  I'll add you to the list.  Looking forward to seeing your pics in March 




NatrlChallenge said:


> OK, my twists are getting better. I wore busted twists to work one day and I forced myself to do better. I will be a twist master...I will be a twist master...


 
Yep...I'll chant with you...You will be a TWIST MASTER!!!


----------



## EMJazzy (Feb 14, 2009)

Please add me to this challenge. I am already wearing my hair in twists under my wig for the wig challenge  

Regimen: DC twice per week, wash once a week, retwist once a week...and I use my growth aides every other day.


----------



## productjunkie814 (Feb 14, 2009)

I went into Whole Foods today to pick up ONE item that was completely unrelated to hair...and ended up leaving with $60 worth of essential oils (and AOHSR...had to restock)  No restraint!  I'm using them in my shea butter mixes when I do my weekly twists.  My hair will smell different every week, lol.  Yummers!


----------



## oooop2 (Feb 14, 2009)

EMJazzy said:


> Please add me to this challenge. I am already wearing my hair in twists under my wig for the wig challenge
> 
> Regimen: DC twice per week, wash once a week, retwist once a week...and I use my growth aides every other day.


 
Will do..Thanks for joining 



productjunkie814 said:


> I went into Whole Foods today to pick up ONE item that was completely unrelated to hair...and ended up leaving with $60 worth of essential oils (and AOHSR...had to restock) No restraint! I'm using them in my shea butter mixes when I do my weekly twists. My hair will smell different every week, lol. Yummers!


 
LOL...I am the same way.  I have no restraint.  I have a gazillion bottles of conditioner, yet everytime I go to the store, I have to buy more..IT's INSANE!!! LOL


----------



## oooop2 (Feb 14, 2009)

This challenge OFFICIALLY starts TOMORROW


----------



## TCatt86 (Feb 14, 2009)

I just twisted my hair to put under my wig.  I really this challenge this goes well with the bootcamp.


----------



## oooop2 (Feb 14, 2009)

TCatt86 said:


> I just twisted my hair to put under my wig. I really this challenge this goes well with the bootcamp.


 
I'm in bootcamp also.


----------



## Kay.Dee (Feb 14, 2009)

okay I took pics of my real hair in twists so I'll be able to compare at the end.  

I don't like wearing my real hair twisted in public because it's short and my mom said I looked like a member of Kriss Kross. 

Hopefully at the end of the challenge they'll be a little longer.
I'm going to be putting kinky twist extensions in my hair tomorrow and wear those as long as possible

I twist with eco styler gel and avocado butter and karen's hair milk as a leave in
I usually spray a mixture of braid spray, infusium and water while in extensions to moisturize every few days
I'll wash every 2 weeks with diluted castile soap

When my hair is taken out I will
Wash with con
dc with elasta qp dpr11 or ao honeysuckle rose
leave in KBB hair milk

eta: and I'm working on my temples (right to be exact)  hair loss from tight braids in the past and I'm trying to fix it


----------



## Jaxhair (Feb 15, 2009)

Thanks Oooop2 for adding me! I LOOOOOOVE your hair btw, sooo full and healthy looking!

Okay, challenge has officially started, and I'm so excited about this!

Currently wearing 3 day old twists, mostly under scarves and wraps when out and about as it's too cold.

HHG ladies!


----------



## oooop2 (Feb 15, 2009)

Kay.Dee said:


> okay I took pics of my real hair in twists so I'll be able to compare at the end.
> 
> I don't like wearing my real hair twisted in public because it's short and my mom said I looked like a member of Kriss Kross.
> 
> ...


 
Thanks for posting your regime.  Definitely post pics of you in your kinky twist for us to see.  I've never worn extensions, so my twist have been through all the various stages.  So if you want a good laugh/comparison, check out my fotki...LOL



Jaxhair said:


> Thanks Oooop2 for adding me! I LOOOOOOVE your hair btw, sooo full and healthy looking!
> 
> Okay, challenge has officially started, and I'm so excited about this!
> 
> ...


 
No prob and thanks for the compliment


----------



## GroGurl (Feb 15, 2009)

I'm in! Comb twist are easy for me to maintain right now since my length is still short!!!

Current Hair length :1.2 inches
Hair type: I don't know yet..
Hair care regimen: -Wipe scalp clean daily with Taliah Wajid's
                          Stimiulating Herbal Cleanser
                        -Add my fav. oils (EO, jojoba, coconut oil)                      
                        -Co wash/DC weekly
                        -Comb twist using rat tailed comb ( weekly)
                        -To set twist I will use TH's...Crinkles and Curls lotion
                        -Finished with oils for shine.


----------



## **Glamourlicious** (Feb 15, 2009)

I recently started wearing twists.  I am going to join...but I dont think I will be going the entire six months.  LOL  I have hair ADD


----------



## Kay.Dee (Feb 15, 2009)

Oooop yours are cute.  Mine are not, at least not on me!  
My kinky twists are not working out so well, I may run to the bss and just get some kanekalon and do senegalese twist because the hair is easier for me to deal with and doesn't frizz like this stuff.


----------



## miss Congeniality (Feb 15, 2009)

OK, I finally got my things together.

Regimen:

To deep condition at least once a week;
Oil scalp every other day;
Protein treatments once a month;
Spritz twice a day;
Shampoo as needed;
Cover hair at night;

Picture:


----------



## oooop2 (Feb 16, 2009)

GroGurl said:


> I'm in! Comb twist are easy for me to maintain right now since my length is still short!!!
> 
> Current Hair length :1.2 inches
> Hair type: I don't know yet..
> ...


 
Thanks for joining..I'll add you to the list.  I remember when my hair was your length...Definitely enjoy the journey 



**Glamourlicious** said:


> I recently started wearing twists. I am going to join...but I dont think I will be going the entire six months. LOL I have hair ADD


 
Thanks for joining..And hopefully we can pursuade you to stay with us the entire 6m 



Kay.Dee said:


> Oooop yours are cute. Mine are not, at least not on me!
> My kinky twists are not working out so well, I may run to the bss and just get some kanekalon and do senegalese twist because the hair is easier for me to deal with and doesn't frizz like this stuff.


 
Thanks for the compliment. I also didn't think my twist were cute at your length until I started to accessorize with headbands and clips.  GL w/ your senegalese twist.  Remember we want to see pics 



miss Congeniality said:


> OK, I finally got my things together.
> 
> Regimen:
> 
> ...


 
Nice twist..What are you oiling your scalp with?


----------



## oooop2 (Feb 16, 2009)

I henna'd my hair last night.  Hair currently in large twist.  Found that curl activator spray leaves my hair super soft t/o the day......


----------



## donewit-it (Feb 17, 2009)

This morning I did a light co-wash on my hair while in their twists with Aussie Moist conditioner.  I didn't manipulate it too much, rinsed, sealed with shea butter and put it in a ponytail to keep them stretched.  Today is Tuesday and I have a Ne-yo concert on Sunday, that I want to wear my hair out.  I probably won't deep condition until Sunday night when I get home and re-twist if I'm not too tired.

So, this week no combing or manipulating until Sunday night.  We will see how that goes.

HHG


----------



## oooop2 (Feb 17, 2009)

Here are some recent hair pics!!





Applied Bentonite Clay to my hair and left it on for 1 hr.




Here is my hair after 1 hr.




My hair after rinsing the clay out and conditioning. 




Wearing chunky twist right now.




Starting to see my henna highlights more.
How is everyone doing???


----------



## letitgrow0702 (Feb 17, 2009)

naturalpride said:


> I'm in this challenge, my hair is usually in twist anyway


 
Your twist are beautiful!


----------



## rsmith (Feb 17, 2009)

I am loving your twist.


----------



## alopeciagrl (Feb 17, 2009)

productjunkie814 said:


> I went into Whole Foods today to pick up ONE item that was completely unrelated to hair...and ended up leaving with $60 worth of essential oils (and AOHSR...had to restock) No restraint! I'm using them in my shea butter mixes when I do my weekly twists. My hair will smell different every week, lol. Yummers!


 
I love essential oils. I didn't know whole foods sold them. I wonder if they are cheaper???


----------



## Jaxhair (Feb 18, 2009)

Oooop, I see you bentonite clayed your face too ..... I love clays as well!

My twists are still holding their own, I really don't want to re-do them till the weekend at the very earliest. Having a hard time keeping my hands off my hair though.

co-washed this morning, so all good.

Keep up the good work ladies, HHG!


----------



## oooop2 (Feb 18, 2009)

Jaxhair said:


> *Oooop, I see you bentonite clayed your face too* ..... I love clays as well!
> 
> My twists are still holding their own, I really don't want to re-do them till the weekend at the very earliest. Having a hard time keeping my hands off my hair though.
> 
> ...


 
LOL...Good eyes.  I actually liked the results better on my face than I did my hair.  Really didn't notice much difference on my hair.  But I'll try it again before I consider it a hair flop..LOL


----------



## Jaxhair (Feb 18, 2009)

oooop2 said:


> LOL...Good eyes.  I actually liked the results better on my face than I did my hair.  Really didn't notice much difference on my hair.  But I'll try it again before I consider it a hair flop..LOL



Never used bentonite on my hair. Rhassoul is fab for my hair though - leaves it feeling so clean and moisturised and soft. Too bad it's too expensive to use 3x/wk!

This makes me wanna clay mask lol. Will do with my next wash!


----------



## rsmith (Feb 18, 2009)

Where do you get the Clay.  Oooop2 what benefits have you achieved with the clay?

Thanks


----------



## donewit-it (Feb 18, 2009)

Hey rsmith,  I know you didn't ask me about the clay,  but I purchased some Aztec Healing Clay (betonite) from Vitamin Shoppe.  You could probably get it also from any healthfood store and/or Whole Foods (or the like).

I used it once, I can't say it did much for me either like Oooop2.  I'll try it again next month maybe after my second week of twisting.

I believe it pulls toxins out of your hair and skin.  It made my face itch and I did feel the pulsating like indicated on the label.  It dried my face out like nobody's business.

HTH

I paid $7.99 for 1lb of the stuff.


----------



## rsmith (Feb 18, 2009)

thanks girl.  I may try it for my face and see what happens.  Maybe it will work for this hormonal acne


----------



## oooop2 (Feb 18, 2009)

rsmith said:


> Where do you get the Clay. Oooop2 what benefits have you achieved with the clay?
> 
> Thanks


 
Hey..I didn't notice any real change with my hair.  But when used on my face it left my face feeling really soft.  Also, some pimples/blackheads surfaced the following day and I did a really good facial scrub.


----------



## Kay.Dee (Feb 18, 2009)

I "finished" yesterday.  There's still a small patch of hair in the middle but I'm being lazy because I ran out of hair. 
I was trying to copy my last set and didn't quite get it right.  They are too bulky but now I know.  
I hate doing my own hair I get so angry.  I can't wait until I have enough money to pay someone to do it.


----------



## oooop2 (Feb 19, 2009)

Kay.Dee said:


> I "finished" yesterday. There's still a small patch of hair in the middle but I'm being lazy because I ran out of hair.
> I was trying to copy my last set and didn't quite get it right. They are too bulky but now I know.
> I hate doing my own hair I get so angry. I can't wait until I have enough money to pay someone to do it.


 

They look nice to me.  Good job on doing your own twist extensions.


----------



## rsmith (Feb 19, 2009)

Very good job on doing your twist Kay Dee.  How many hours did it take?


----------



## Kay.Dee (Feb 19, 2009)

Thanks guys, I hope I get better at it.
I think it took me about 8 or 9 hours from start to finish not counting all of my breaks.


----------



## rsmith (Feb 19, 2009)

Wow kayDee

You are dedicated.  I plan to retwist my hair this weekend.  I will be doing the mini twist.  That will be 3hrs.  I may start early in the morning and get it over with.


----------



## donewit-it (Feb 20, 2009)

Well I undid my twists from last Thursday.  Today is Friday.  I want to wear a nice twist-out for a concert on Sunday, so I need a couple of days for it to fall just right.  Right now, they are freshly untwisted, so they are very defined. In a day or two they will be banging, like my album 2008 twistout (for those that know)

Sunday night after the concert, I will wash my hair and deep condition.  Realistically, I think I'll get home too late to twist my hair for 3 hours.

Ladies, have a good weekend.

OT:  Why are only a few of us ladies updating in this thread.  I don't want to appear narcissistic


----------



## EMJazzy (Feb 20, 2009)

I'm still hanging in there...I wasn't able to DC this week because I had the flu so I will be doing everything this weekend, wash, DC and retwist then apply my growth aides.


----------



## oooop2 (Feb 20, 2009)

rsmith said:


> Wow kayDee
> 
> You are dedicated. I plan to retwist my hair this weekend. I will be doing the mini twist. That will be 3hrs. I may start early in the morning and get it over with.


 
It only takes you 3hrs to do mini-twist.  It seemed to take me FOREVER the 1 time I did mini-twist.



donewit-it said:


> Well I undid my twists from last Thursday. Today is Friday. I want to wear a nice twist-out for a concert on Sunday, so I need a couple of days for it to fall just right. Right now, they are freshly untwisted, so they are very defined. In a day or two they will be banging, like my album 2008 twistout (for those that know)
> 
> Sunday night after the concert, I will wash my hair and deep condition. Realistically, I think I'll get home too late to twist my hair for 3 hours.
> 
> ...


 
I like 2-3 day old twistouts also.  Seems more defined.

LOL regarding only a few of us responding to this thread.  Look at it this way, the 3-4 of us will be REALLY close come August


----------



## oooop2 (Feb 20, 2009)

EMJazzy said:


> I'm still hanging in there...I wasn't able to DC this week because I had the flu so I will be doing everything this weekend, wash, DC and retwist then apply my growth aides.


 
Hope you are feeling better!!!


----------



## productjunkie814 (Feb 20, 2009)

Happy Friday everyone! 

My starting twists lasted 12 days which is pretty decent for me Tonight I am DCing, and tomorrow I will be clarifying/washing and retwisting.  Hopefully I can keep up with this routine. Here's the progression of my first set of twists for this challenge:

Twists #1 - Day 1 - I did these with conditioner and gel






Twists #1 - Day 7





Twists #1 - Day 10 - Freshly cowashed and pinned up





Twists #1 - Day 12 - Twist out on dry hair





Have a great weekend everyone!


----------



## oooop2 (Feb 20, 2009)

productjunkie814 said:


> Happy Friday everyone!
> 
> My starting twists lasted 12 days which is pretty decent for me Tonight I am DCing, and tomorrow I will be clarifying/washing and retwisting. Hopefully I can keep up with this routine. Here's the progression of my first set of twists for this challenge:
> 
> ...


 
CUTE!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I'm lovin' your hair


----------



## Kay.Dee (Feb 21, 2009)

productjunkie they look great
I would be happy if my twists were the length of yours by the end of the challenge
I hope it's realistic
Both you and oooppp have great looking twists,  I cant wait to get past this stage!


----------



## Jaxhair (Feb 21, 2009)

Hi ladies,

Well, my week old twists HAD to come out yesterday - I'm immediately transitioning to new twists as I wash and DC while in twists. This way I'm not having to deal with major tangling - it's easier. I don't use combs much anymore, so finger combing, detangling and removing of shed hairs makes it a patient labour of love lol. Half done, half to go, so I'll get to it in a moment! And I'm finally taking pics to post on my starting length. Will update with those sometime in the next few days (need to work out how to post thumbnails - help?)


----------



## Evolving78 (Feb 21, 2009)

i am still rockin the twists.  i think i just might do this for the rest of the year.  i am going to wash and retwist my hair tonight or tomorrow. i am trying to reach 5 inches by the end of April. and 6 by the end of June.  six inches from the nape will put me at shoulder length.


----------



## TCatt86 (Feb 21, 2009)

I just took my twist out from under my wig and rocked a twistout for a couple days now I am about to wash and DC and retwist to go back under my wig.  Next week I am doing twist to actually wear out of the house.


----------



## rsmith (Feb 21, 2009)

You ladies are doing good.


----------



## MrsMe (Feb 21, 2009)

I've been keeping my hair in flat twists for the most part but I've been sick so I haven't really moisturized it like I should . I'll post pics when I finally upload them on my computer...


----------



## oooop2 (Feb 21, 2009)

perlenoire83 said:


> I've been keeping my hair in flat twists for the most part but I've been sick so I haven't really moisturized it like I should . I'll post pics when I finally upload them on my computer...


 
Hope you are feeling better.  For a quick moisturizer for my hair, I just spritz my twist w/ a herb spray and shake.  




Kay.Dee said:


> productjunkie they look great
> I would be happy if my twists were the length of yours by the end of the challenge
> I hope it's realistic
> Both you and oooppp have great looking twists, I cant wait to get past this stage!


 
Thanks for the compliment.  I was really shocked at how much my hair had grown after the first time I did this challenge.  Just take notes from folks.  Don't be scared to try new things/concoctions, and remember to ENJOY your hair. 



Jaxhair said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> Well, my week old twists HAD to come out yesterday - I'm immediately transitioning to new twists as I wash and DC while in twists. This way I'm not having to deal with major tangling - it's easier. I don't use combs much anymore, so finger combing, detangling and removing of shed hairs makes it a patient labour of love lol. Half done, half to go, so I'll get to it in a moment! And I'm finally taking pics to post on my starting length. Will update with those sometime in the next few days (need to work out how to post thumbnails - help?)


 
I wish I didn't have to use a comb.  I also can't comb my hair on damp/wet hair (even when saturated w/tons of condish).  I find that I lose way too much.  My hair tangles very easily, so hand combing actually makes my tangles worst.  But it's good to know it works for you.




shortdub78 said:


> i am still rockin the twists. i think i just might do this for the rest of the year. i am going to wash and retwist my hair tonight or tomorrow. *i am trying to reach 5 inches by the end of April. and 6 by the end of June. six inches from the nape will put me at shoulder length.*


 
You can do it!!!!!




TCatt86 said:


> I just took my twist out from under my wig and rocked a twistout for a couple days now I am about to wash and DC and retwist to go back under my wig. Next week I am doing twist to actually wear out of the house.


 
Glad to hear about your progress.  Looking forward to seeing how you style your twist in order to wear them outside the house 

Update on me:

Been in pursuit of the RIGHT moisturizer for my hair and reading about techniques to loosen up my strands.

Henna'd my hair again on Friday night (did a mix w/ OJ, honey, neem oil and EVOO).  Had it sit on my hair overnight.  OMG, Neem oil STINKS!! My poor husband...LOL

In the morning, I rinsed, did a DC.  And styled my hair in chunky twist.  I also applied rollers on the ends for a different look.  Later that day, I removed the rollers and wore my twists w/ curled ends.  Turned out cute.  Will post pics later.

I've also found that my hair likes being washed daily, so I am currently sticking w/ the large style twist so that twisting/untwisting/redoing isn't a tasking job.

Glad to see that you ladies are sticking w/me during this challenge!!!


----------



## Ms Lala (Feb 21, 2009)

Is it too late to join this challenge? I really need to do this.  My hair has been looking a hot mess lately.  I've been wearing it loose alot and it's just not working. My hair has broken off quite a bit so I will need to take an update pic.


----------



## rsmith (Feb 21, 2009)

Hi guys I just got through twisting my hair.  I tried something new this time.  I flat twist the side.  It took me two tries before I got the flat twist right.  I like it.  I am going to try to keep my hair like this for at least 3 weeks.


----------



## oooop2 (Feb 21, 2009)

Ms Lala said:


> Is it too late to join this challenge? I really need to do this. My hair has been looking a hot mess lately. I've been wearing it loose alot and it's just not working. My hair has broken off quite a bit so I will need to take an update pic.


 
Hey!!! Absolutely you can join.  I'll add you to the list.



rsmith said:


> Hi guys I just got through twisting my hair. I tried something new this time. I flat twist the side. It took me two tries before I got the flat twist right. I like it. I am going to try to keep my hair like this for at least 3 weeks.


 
Cute!!!!  How long did it take you to do this set of twist?  BTW, what is your hair type?  It resembles my youngest daughter's hair.  She has very thick hair, but her strands are very thin.  Talk about a TANGLE nightmare.  Her twist look fresh for about 2 days, then they are a frizz mess.  So any advice on how to main a look at for a least 1 week would be GREATLY appreciated


----------



## Jaxhair (Feb 22, 2009)

Here are my most recent pics: Feb twists

OT - sorry! I shall go browse on how to post photos in thumbnails - do I have to do it via photobucket? That site's been a nightmare for me recently


----------



## rsmith (Feb 22, 2009)

oooop2 said:


> Hey!!! Absolutely you can join.  I'll add you to the list.
> 
> 
> 
> Cute!!!!  How long did it take you to do this set of twist?  BTW, what is your hair type?  It resembles my youngest daughter's hair.  She has very thick hair, but her strands are very thin.  Talk about a TANGLE nightmare.  Her twist look fresh for about 2 days, then they are a frizz mess.  So any advice on how to main a look at for a least 1 week would be GREATLY appreciated




My hair is fine so when I do my twist they usually look thin.  I do the mini twist.  This time it took me 3 and a half hours to do them.  They last a long time.  I can usually allow them to stay in 2weeks.  I think I will go longer this time.  I really dont have a lot of frizz.  I mix aloe vera gel with castor oil and apply to damp hair.  I make sure to concentrate on putting my mix on the ends of the twist and twist to the ends and curl the hair around my finger.  I think doing them small keep the hair frizz free for me.  I dont like to wear my hair down with to much product the aloe and castor oil works wonders and I dont have to use a lot.  If you are doing the flat twist I recommend going to sleep with a scarf on.  Make sure you keep fingers close to the scalp while twisting.  The smaller the better


----------



## Jaxhair (Feb 22, 2009)

I remembered I have a pikistrips account - BINGO! To hell with photobucket. That site freezes my computer, making me start all over again - so very infuriating! 

Anyway, here are my starting pics. I'm soooo excited about this challenge and pray it helps grow and retain my hair, please God!!


----------



## miss Congeniality (Feb 22, 2009)

I am still in my mini twist. I am currently deep conditioning. I think I can get one more week out of these twist. The roots are really fuzzy, but the ends look great. I think this is the healthiest my hair has been in a longtime. My shrinkage is crazy, but I think it means that my hair is properly hydrated. I'm going to try to pin my hair up and/or re-twist some.


----------



## rsmith (Feb 22, 2009)

miss Congeniality said:


> I am still in my mini twist. I am currently deep conditioning. I think I can get one more week out of these twist. The roots are really fuzzy, but the ends look great. I think this is the healthiest my hair has been in a longtime. My shrinkage is crazy, but I think it means that my hair is properly hydrated. I'm going to try to pin my hair up and/or re-twist some.



How long does it take you to do your mini twist?


----------



## donewit-it (Feb 23, 2009)

Just like I knew after last night's concert I was not going to wash no hurr'

This morning I did moisturize and tied my hair up with a scarf with the ends poking out on top.  It looks cute, but durty.  I will be washing and retwisting tonight.


----------



## anherica (Feb 23, 2009)

Is it too late to join? I'm a twistaholic anyway, so this is right up my alley.


----------



## Ms Lala (Feb 23, 2009)

oooop2 said:


> Hey!!! Absolutely you can join. I'll add you to the list.


 

Thanks for adding me to the challenge!!!  I'm going to twist up my hair tonight and just leave it alone.  My ends look sooooo bad right now from washing and going.


----------



## oooop2 (Feb 23, 2009)

rsmith said:


> My hair is fine so when I do my twist they usually look thin. I do the mini twist. This time it took me 3 and a half hours to do them. They last a long time. I can usually allow them to stay in 2weeks. I think I will go longer this time. I really dont have a lot of frizz. I mix aloe vera gel with castor oil and apply to damp hair. I make sure to concentrate on putting my mix on the ends of the twist and twist to the ends and curl the hair around my finger. I think doing them small keep the hair frizz free for me. I dont like to wear my hair down with to much product the aloe and castor oil works wonders and I dont have to use a lot. If you are doing the flat twist I recommend going to sleep with a scarf on. Make sure you keep fingers close to the scalp while twisting. The smaller the better


 
Thanks for the tip..I'll try the castor oil/aloe mix next time I do her hair.



Jaxhair said:


> I remembered I have a pikistrips account - BINGO! To hell with photobucket. That site freezes my computer, making me start all over again - so very infuriating!
> 
> Anyway, here are my starting pics. I'm soooo excited about this challenge and pray it helps grow and retain my hair, please God!!


 
LOL about Photobucket. It freezes up my computer sometimes also. But I guess I'm a creator of habit, so every time I need to post pics, I run over there to upload...

Glad you are excited about this challenge. Can't wait to see your progression!!!



miss Congeniality said:


> I am still in my mini twist. I am currently deep conditioning. I think I can get one more week out of these twist. The roots are really fuzzy, but the ends look great. I think this is the healthiest my hair has been in a longtime. My shrinkage is crazy, but I think it means that my hair is properly hydrated. I'm going to try to pin my hair up and/or re-twist some.


 
Glad you are able to maintain your mini-twist. The longest mine went was 11days. At that point, I needed a change. I can so relate to the shrinkage. It used to bother me, but now I just accept that that is what my hair does....LOL

How did your updo turn out??



donewit-it said:


> Just like I knew after last night's concert I was not going to wash no hurr'
> 
> This morning I did moisturize and tied my hair up with a scarf with the ends poking out on top. It looks cute, but durty. I will be washing and retwisting tonight.


 
But was the concert good??? 



anherica said:


> Is it too late to join? I'm a twistaholic anyway, so this is right up my alley.


 
Nope..Not too late. I'll add you to the list 



Ms Lala said:


> Thanks for adding me to the challenge!!! I'm going to twist up my hair tonight and just leave it alone. My ends look sooooo bad right now from washing and going.


 
No prob...My ends look bad also. I'm starting to see a lot of knots/split ends, and incomplete splits. I swear my ends didn't look this bad until I flat-ironed my hair recently. I need a proper trim....


My update:

Been co-washing nightly and wearing chunky twist. I've gotten into the habit of adding rollers to the ends in order to give my hair more definition/bounce. Currently in need of a proper trim, but no sure if I want to tackle that, or wait and get it professionally done.

Here are some recent pics:





















How my hair looks after I remove the rollers and untwist my hair.  I don't fluff.  I just untwist and go....

Have a great week


----------



## miss Congeniality (Feb 23, 2009)

rsmith said:


> How long does it take you to do your mini twist?



It varies because I usually do it in parts (front twisted with a pony in the back). But I would guess 4 hours.


----------



## rsmith (Feb 23, 2009)

miss Congeniality said:


> It varies because I usually do it in parts (front twisted with a pony in the back). But I would guess 4 hours.



This time it took me about 3 and a half hours.  My arms were really getting tired.  I dont think I will be able to do the mini twist myself once my hair gets longer.  I am sure some people still do them with long hair.  I guess I will have to see.


----------



## anherica (Feb 24, 2009)

Cool, thanks for letting me join in oooop2! Here's my regimen:


Cleanse and deep condition once per week with twists in
Redo twists every 2-4 weeks.
Apply shea butter/oil blend every other day when twists are loose, twice per week when pinned up or braided
Caramel treatment on loose hair when needed.
I just completed a set yesterday, and will be back later to post pics.


----------



## scarcity21 (Feb 24, 2009)

My update:

*Been co-washing nightly and wearing chunky twist*. I've gotten into the habit of adding rollers to the ends in order to give my hair more definition/bounce. Currently in need of a proper trim, but no sure if I want to tackle that, or wait and get it professionally done.

Here are some recent pics:




















How my hair looks after I remove the rollers and untwist my hair. I don't fluff. I just untwist and go....

Have a great week [/quote]





so do u cowash with twists in? what do u cowash with? what do u apply to ur hair after cowashing? I cant cowash with chunky twists in bcos my hair starts matting...and i have yet to find a good leave in bcos after washing and airdrying my hair is sooooo dry do u untwist in the morning? I cant untwist and go bcos my parts will show (sparse hair) and when i do fluff, i loose most of the twist definition ...plus my hair is all different lengths...Im beginning to get annoyed with my hair


----------



## Ms Lala (Feb 24, 2009)

I put my twists in last night.  I will take a pic tonight because it has thinned out since my siggy pic.  It took me 6 hours to do them, which is not bad at all because I will keep these in for atleast 3 weeks.


----------



## donewit-it (Feb 24, 2009)

Ms Lala said:


> I put my twists in last night. I will take a pic tonight because it has thinned out since my siggy pic. It took me 6 hours to do them, which is not bad at all because I will keep these in for atleast 3 weeks.


 

I can't wait to see.  I love looking at your avatar picture.  What do you mean it's thinned out?

I didn't do squat with my hair last night.  Lazy or priorities not in order I should say.  Tonight.  Tonight.  I will do it.

Oooop2, yes the concert was good.  It was Electrik Red, Jasmine Sullivan, Musiquesoul Child, and Neyo.  My cousin is in the new group, Electrik Red.  I am so proud of her.  Check her out of youtube.  Album dropping next month.  (Another Pussycat Dolls girl group, but proud none the less)


----------



## oooop2 (Feb 25, 2009)

anherica said:


> Cool, thanks for letting me join in oooop2! Here's my regimen:
> 
> 
> Cleanse and deep condition once per week with twists in
> ...


 
I like your regime...What benefits have you found using the Caramel treatment???



scarcity21 said:


> My update:
> 
> *Been co-washing nightly and wearing chunky twist*. I've gotten into the habit of adding rollers to the ends in order to give my hair more definition/bounce. Currently in need of a proper trim, but no sure if I want to tackle that, or wait and get it professionally done.
> 
> ...


 




so do u cowash with twists in? YES what do u cowash with? Pantene Condish what do u apply to ur hair after cowashing? Castor oil w/an aloe vera mix and seal w/ shea butter I cant cowash with chunky twists in bcos my hair starts matting...and i have yet to find a good leave in bcos after washing and airdrying my hair is sooooo dry do u untwist in the morning? Yes, when I am in chunky twist.  Provide twistouts w/ a lot of volume that I like I cant untwist and go bcos my parts will show (sparse hair) and when i do fluff, i loose most of the twist definition ...plus my hair is all different lengths...Im beginning to get annoyed with my hair[/quote]

I can totally relate to your annoyance.  My hair (ends) have been very dry lately and I started noticing a lot of knots/split ends.  I gave myself a very good trim (@ 1/2-1 in) last night and my ends feel WONDERFUL....

Just continue to ask questions and don't be afraid to try new things until you find what works best for your hair.  




Ms Lala said:


> I put my twists in last night. I will take a pic tonight because it has thinned out since my siggy pic. It took me 6 hours to do them, which is not bad at all because I will keep these in for atleast 3 weeks.


 
Can't wait to see pics.  And how I wish my small twist could last 3wks...



donewit-it said:


> I can't wait to see. I love looking at your avatar picture. What do you mean it's thinned out?
> 
> I didn't do squat with my hair last night. Lazy or priorities not in order I should say. Tonight. Tonight. I will do it.
> 
> Oooop2, yes the concert was good. It was Electrik Red, Jasmine Sullivan, Musiquesoul Child, and Neyo. My cousin is in the new group, Electrik Red. I am so proud of her. Check her out of youtube. Album dropping next month. (Another Pussycat Dolls girl group, but proud none the less)


 
Glad to hear the concert was good.  I'll have to look up your cousin 

Update on me:

I decided to take the PLUNGE and I finally gave myself a much needed trim.  Now my ends feel WONDERFUL!!


----------



## scarcity21 (Feb 25, 2009)

thanks i would try that aloe vera shea butter castor oil mix but i already now what the outcome will be...my hair is protein sensitive and aloe wouldnt work very well but ill try


----------



## anherica (Feb 25, 2009)

oooop2 the caramel treatment was a great moisturizing treatment for me. I just did my first one over the weekend, and it's a keeper. The only down side for me, was I had to take my hair down. I wanted to make sure I got even, thorough coverage. Not to mention it is sticky. But, it was worth it!


----------



## donewit-it (Feb 25, 2009)

Alright, I finally did my hair last night.  I washed with ORS Aloe Shampoo and did a 1/2 hour deep condition with Aphoghee 2 min reconstructor and Lekair or Lustrasilk Cholesteral (Trying to use up all my products) under a plastic cap while surfing the net.

I rinsed it out, detangled and started twisting with shea butter and castor oil.

My intention was to do my usual twists but this time baggy my ends and make a twisted bun out of some hair I have.  Needless to say, that didn't work out.  So I have a tucked bun with my own hair.

When I put my hair in the ponytail, it appeared longer to me for some reason.  I'm gonna try again with the fake bun.  I threw out a phony corkscrew puff I had.  It looked a hot mess


----------



## rsmith (Feb 25, 2009)

donewit-it said:


> Alright, I finally did my hair last night. I washed with ORS Aloe Shampoo and did a 1/2 hour deep condition with Aphoghee 2 min reconstructor and Lekair or Lustrasilk Cholesteral (Trying to use up all my products) under a plastic cap while surfing the net.
> 
> I rinsed it out, detangled and started twisting with shea butter and castor oil.
> 
> ...


 
Make sure you show us a  pic


----------



## Ms Lala (Feb 25, 2009)

oooop2 said:


> Can't wait to see pics. And how I wish my small twist could last 3wks...


 
Is your hair texture really fine.  My hair is pretty coarse so my twists last for a while. Also I have a routine I kind of follow as they start to look more "roughed up".  I will post the pics and what I do to them as I go along for the next 3 weeks and maybe the tips will help.


----------



## donewit-it (Feb 25, 2009)

rsmith said:


> Make sure you show us a pic


 

Okay


----------



## AdeyemiTL (Feb 25, 2009)

I am in I have been perm free since 2004, however the use of heat products has caught up with me.  Now I am back to basics and with a lot of TLC and patience I hope to get my hair back on track. I have been doing double strand twists for the last three weeks and I am happy with the look and rest it is giving my hair.  Unfortunately the front of my hair is too damaged from heat and it will not revert back to its curl pattern, but that is nothing that rod curlers cannot solve. I will cut one- half inch from the front every 3 months.

My regimen is as follows:
- Once a week I wash with Diluted Vatika Shampoo
- I deep condition with a homemade henna protein mask (henna powder, 
  one cup of brewed shikakai tea, one egg, 1 cup of yogurt, 2 tablespoons  
  of honey, one tablespoon of AVC, and 1/4 cup of avocado oil) this     
  preparation will last for two applications - freeze what you do not use
  I live the mask on for two hours - under a conditioning cap
- I rinse completely with lukewarm water and I follow it with Prosys 
  Well-Being Conditioner (contains algae and grain), I part my hair in
  four sections and braid loosely - and dip my ends in Avocado Oil - I put
  on my conditioning cap and go to sleep
- Upon waking up - I rinse my hair of the conditioner and while my hair is
  still saturated, I spray in Salerm BioMarine Tratamiento Acondicionador
  Triple Activo (contains algae extracts), I follow this with my vegetable 
  glycerine-avocado oil-water solution, and finally I rub amla-coconut oil
  on my ends
- I twist my hair up with Pure African Shea butter
- for daily maintenance I spray in the Salerm leave-in and every two days
  apply a light oil to my ends.
- during my daily shower I mist the twist with water so they will up again
- I sleep with a satin scarf.


----------



## anon123 (Feb 25, 2009)

oops, i love your chunky twists. out of curiosity, do you detangle with each cowash?  are you redoing the twists each time? are you counting twist outs as satisfying this challenge?


----------



## moda (Feb 25, 2009)

Sorry I am super late, I have just been so busy.

My starting point 

http://i4.photobucket.com/albums/y150/cincybrownsugar/Family120.jpg

http://i4.photobucket.com/albums/y150/cincybrownsugar/Family118.jpg

My current twists

http://i4.photobucket.com/albums/y150/cincybrownsugar/Family147.jpg

http://i4.photobucket.com/albums/y150/cincybrownsugar/Family141.jpg

http://i4.photobucket.com/albums/y150/cincybrownsugar/Family150.jpg

I tried making them smaller so they would last longer but that does not seem to be the case. My roots are unraveling, and I prefer twisting the root because its quicker to put in and take down. I may have to rethink how I do my roots now.


----------



## donewit-it (Feb 25, 2009)

cincybrownsugar said:


> Sorry I am super late, I have just been so busy.
> 
> My starting point
> 
> ...



Very lovely.


----------



## rsmith (Feb 25, 2009)

donewit-it said:


> Okay



Very nice and neat.  I cant wait until I can wear mine like this.  Great Job.  So how long did it take?


----------



## miss Congeniality (Feb 25, 2009)

I have to take my hair down. The back is matted up. I plan to do some serious deep conditioning.


----------



## productjunkie814 (Feb 25, 2009)

cincybrownsugar said:


> Sorry I am super late, I have just been so busy.
> 
> My starting point
> 
> ...


 

OMG...I LOVE your twists in the starting pics


----------



## oooop2 (Feb 25, 2009)

scarcity21 said:


> thanks i would try that aloe vera shea butter castor oil mix but i already now what the outcome will be...my hair is protein sensitive and aloe wouldnt work very well but ill try


 
MAybe try using a little bit and see if that works.



anherica said:


> oooop2 the caramel treatment was a great moisturizing treatment for me. I just did my first one over the weekend, and it's a keeper. The only down side for me, was I had to take my hair down. I wanted to make sure I got even, thorough coverage. Not to mention it is sticky. But, it was worth it!


 
I do a Banana-Coconut mask that I really like. Leave my hair feeling very moisturized. I've gotten away from doing it regularly, and I can tell the difference.



donewit-it said:


> Alright, I finally did my hair last night. I washed with ORS Aloe Shampoo and did a 1/2 hour deep condition with Aphoghee 2 min reconstructor and Lekair or Lustrasilk Cholesteral (Trying to use up all my products) under a plastic cap while surfing the net.
> 
> I rinsed it out, detangled and started twisting with shea butter and castor oil.
> 
> ...


 
I used the Aphogee 2min reconstructor for the first time of Tues night, and I could tell the difference. That's what made me finally decide to cut off my jacked up ends...LOL



Ms Lala said:


> Is your hair texture really fine. My hair is pretty coarse so my twists last for a while. Also I have a routine I kind of follow as they start to look more "roughed up". I will post the pics and what I do to them as I go along for the next 3 weeks and maybe the tips will help.


 
No..Not really fine. More in the middle (btwn fine and coarse). I can't wait to see your roughed up routine....



donewit-it said:


> Okay


 
NICE!!!!!



AdeyemiTL said:


> I am in I have been perm free since 2004, however the use of heat products has caught up with me. Now I am back to basics and with a lot of TLC and patience I hope to get my hair back on track. I have been doing double strand twists for the last three weeks and I am happy with the look and rest it is giving my hair. Unfortunately the front of my hair is too damaged from heat and it will not revert back to its curl pattern, but that is nothing that rod curlers cannot solve. I will cut one- half inch from the front every 3 months.
> 
> My regimen is as follows:
> - Once a week I wash with Diluted Vatika Shampoo
> ...


 
Thanks for joining..I really like your regime. How has the protein mask helped your hair. What changes have you seen by doing it???



mwedzi said:


> oops, i love your chunky twists. out of curiosity, do you detangle with each cowash? are you redoing the twists each time? are you counting twist outs as satisfying this challenge?


 
Thank you...I typically detangle 1x/week, but when I cowash, I gently hand comb through my hair and have the stream of water remove any loose strands. Yes..I am redoing the twist each time, hence what I tend to prefer the chunky twist. I am counting twistouts, only if the person is wearing twistouts for short periods of time, and making sure to keep their hair twisted most of the time.



cincybrownsugar said:


> Sorry I am super late, I have just been so busy.
> 
> My starting point
> 
> ...


 
Your hair looks FABULOUS!!! Thanks for posting your pics.



miss Congeniality said:


> I have to take my hair down. The back is matted up. I plan to do some serious deep conditioning.


 
What happened to cause your back to matte up? Was it caused from your coat/scarf? What do you plan on DCing with?

Last night, after seeing all of your cute small twist, I decided to take a break from my large twist and put in some small ones. Did it on dry hair that had been moisturized the day before with shea butter/castor oil/aloe vera gel. Took me about 2hrs to complete. My ends feel great after giving myself a much needed trim. Plan on keeping them in for about 2wks.


----------



## donewit-it (Feb 25, 2009)

rsmith said:


> Very nice and neat.  I cant wait until I can wear mine like this.  Great Job.  So how long did it take?



Less than 2 1/2 hours considering I didn't take any breaks once I started twisting.  I am somewhat style challenged so I need to come up with some other styles


----------



## rsmith (Feb 25, 2009)

donewit-it said:


> Less than 2 1/2 hours considering I didn't take any breaks once I started twisting.  I am somewhat style challenged so I need to come up with some other styles



I am trying to do different styles.  I get bored very easy. Like right now, I want to to do something different to my hair.  At least the twist keep me from playing in my hair.  It take me soo long to do the mini twist.  I wish I can find a style that doesnt take so long.


----------



## donewit-it (Feb 25, 2009)

rsmith said:


> I am trying to do different styles.  I get bored very easy. Like right now, I want to to do something different to my hair.  At least the twist keep me from playing in my hair.  It take me soo long to do the mini twist.  I wish I can find a style that doesnt take so long.




I know what you mean.  I have my bonnet on now, just so I don't drive myself crazy looking and playing in my hair


----------



## rsmith (Feb 25, 2009)

donewit-it said:


> I know what you mean.  I have my bonnet on now, just so I don't drive myself crazy looking and playing in my hair



You sound like me.  I think I am obsessed.


----------



## AdeyemiTL (Feb 25, 2009)

Since I started my routine I am loving my hair.  It is getting stronger and stronger and I hardly see any shedding.  I attribute that to the crown and glory technique,  I always wash my hair parted in 4-sections with very loose braids.  I am going to start doing co-washes as soon as it warms up a little more.  Thank you for starting this challenge, it really has motivated me to get back on my hair game!


----------



## rsmith (Feb 26, 2009)

AdeyemiTL said:


> I am in I have been perm free since 2004, however the use of heat products has caught up with me. Now I am back to basics and with a lot of TLC and patience I hope to get my hair back on track. I have been doing double strand twists for the last three weeks and I am happy with the look and rest it is giving my hair. Unfortunately the front of my hair is too damaged from heat and it will not revert back to its curl pattern, but that is nothing that rod curlers cannot solve. I will cut one- half inch from the front every 3 months.
> 
> My regimen is as follows:
> - Once a week I wash with Diluted Vatika Shampoo
> ...


 

Your twist looks nice.  I believe all of us is going to reach our goal when August comes.


----------



## miss Congeniality (Feb 26, 2009)

What happened to cause your back to matte up? Was it caused from your coat/scarf? What do you plan on DCing with?

Well, the older my twist get they start to loosen at the roots. Going to weeks was definately pushing it.  I deep condition with Mixed Chicks. I'll put my twist back in sometime this weekend.


----------



## Jaxhair (Feb 27, 2009)

My twists are a week old now and are so ready for replacing. They never last more than a week, sigh... Will start replacing them today, and report back in the next few days...


----------



## oooop2 (Feb 27, 2009)

miss Congeniality said:


> What happened to cause your back to matte up? Was it caused from your coat/scarf? What do you plan on DCing with?
> 
> Well, the older my twist get they start to loosen at the roots. Going to weeks was definately pushing it. I deep condition with Mixed Chicks. I'll put my twist back in sometime this weekend.


 
Do you ever redo your twist as they start to loosen?  I know a lot of people that redo their twist so that the style will last longer.



Jaxhair said:


> My twists are a week old now and are so ready for replacing. They never last more than a week, sigh... Will start replacing them today, and report back in the next few days...


 
Yeah..I put in a small set on Wed night and "TRYING" to make them last for 2wks.  We'll see how that goes..LOL


----------



## Ms Lala (Feb 27, 2009)

My starting pic is in my fotki under 2009. I am most interested in keeping my hair healthy right now. I was getting lots of breakage on the ends from wearing it loose.  I will continue to update in my 2009 album. 


http://public.fotki.com/Ms-Lala/


----------



## productjunkie814 (Feb 28, 2009)

Well, this was the first week of my swimming regimen (3x a week), and I'll have to start re-twisting my hair weekly.  I was hoping to keep my every two weeks schedule, but while my hair looks ok, it definitely won't last another week.  It's probably for the best, because I have to baby my hair something special due to the cholorine.  I used your suggestions, ooop2, and put cheapie condish on before I go in to saturate the hair, then right when I get out I co-wash and moisturize.  My hair has held up well now that I think about it .  Surprisingly, I just discovered that I can pull most of my twists comfortably into a ponytail  (the front and some of the sides still need a little help).  I didn't even know my hair could go into a ponytail! Twisting tomorrow after I swim, DC (maybe sit in the steam room the gym with it in, lol), and wash.


----------



## Jaxhair (Mar 1, 2009)

Oooh PJ814, congrats on the ponytail! Can't wait till I can do that! 

The one thing I really I'm considering rejoining my gym about is the steam room. Need to think about it, lol! Might try swimming too....


----------



## Jaxhair (Mar 1, 2009)

I re-did my twists..... but with braids oops! I hopt this is okay to keep on the challenge. I hope they last me weeks rather than just one week like twists. They definitely will take longer to take down, but putting in didn't take that long..... 5 hours including previous twist take down and finger detangling.


----------



## oooop2 (Mar 1, 2009)

Ms Lala said:


> My starting pic is in my fotki under 2009. I am most interested in keeping my hair healthy right now. I was getting lots of breakage on the ends from wearing it loose. I will continue to update in my 2009 album. pw is nappy08
> 
> 
> http://public.fotki.com/Ms-Lala/


 
I'll continue to check your album.  I was also getting a lot of breakage/split ends and decided to give myself a good trim.  I also think that I can attribute most of my knots/split to wearing a lot of WnG styles and not maintaining enough moisture on my ends.  



productjunkie814 said:


> Well, this was the first week of my swimming regimen (3x a week), and I'll have to start re-twisting my hair weekly. I was hoping to keep my every two weeks schedule, but while my hair looks ok, it definitely won't last another week. It's probably for the best, because I have to baby my hair something special due to the cholorine. I used your suggestions, ooop2, and put cheapie condish on before I go in to saturate the hair, then right when I get out I co-wash and moisturize. My hair has held up well now that I think about it . Surprisingly,* I just discovered that I can pull most of my twists comfortably into a ponytail*  (the front and some of the sides still need a little help). I didn't even know my hair could go into a ponytail! Twisting tomorrow after I swim, DC (maybe sit in the steam room the gym with it in, lol), and wash.


 
Glad to hear that the stocking cap is kinda working.  Would be nice to discover something that would eliminate the frizz when hair gets wet..But I know that that is wishful thinking.  Kudos on your discovery 



Jaxhair said:


> I re-did my twists..... but with braids oops! I hopt this is okay to keep on the challenge. I hope they last me weeks rather than just one week like twists. They definitely will take longer to take down, but putting in didn't take that long..... 5 hours including previous twist take down and finger detangling.


 
No prob...Hope you are able to maintain this style longer


----------



## oooop2 (Mar 1, 2009)

So ladies...How are you styling your twist.  I need some inspiration/creative ideas


----------



## donewit-it (Mar 1, 2009)

oooop2 said:


> So ladies...How are you styling your twist. I need some inspiration/creative ideas


 

Same ole' twisted bun.  I need some ideas too.

I'll more than likely co-wash my twists tonight.


----------



## rsmith (Mar 1, 2009)

I wish I could help. You probably can try to mix it up some.  Flat twist the front and two strand the back.


----------



## productjunkie814 (Mar 1, 2009)

Have you guys checked out this blog: http://nappyme.wordpress.com/

She has the most gorgeous twisted styles.  I cannot wait until my hair is long enough to do some of her stuff.  HTH!


----------



## oooop2 (Mar 2, 2009)

productjunkie814 said:


> Have you guys checked out this blog: http://nappyme.wordpress.com/
> 
> She has the most gorgeous twisted styles. I cannot wait until my hair is long enough to do some of her stuff. HTH!


 

OMG..Thanks so much for posting this.  I clicked on the link and then when to her FOTKI album.  Such nice styles...

Now I need some practice..LOL


----------



## TCatt86 (Mar 2, 2009)

I finally did some presentable twists.  The must look nice because my boo liked them and he hates my twists because the normally look undone, lol.  I will post pictures later today.


----------



## oooop2 (Mar 2, 2009)

TCatt86 said:


> I finally did some presentable twists. The must look nice because my boo liked them and he hates my twists because the normally look undone, lol. I will post pictures later today.


 
Can't wait to see.  Glad your boo likes your twist


----------



## DDTexlaxed (Mar 2, 2009)

YAY! I'm still hanging in there! I got my best twists so far this week end. I used shea butter and JFM 2 in 1 detangling conditioner. That mix just made it so easy to grab and twist without a problem. In fact, it gave me the softest most moisturized hair, even after my hair dried.  It took me only 30 minutes to twist my hair instead of the normal 2 hour hassle! This is a big deal for me because it cuts down my tender head problem and carpal tunnel problem. I think I'll look into more of the JFM products.


----------



## AdeyemiTL (Mar 2, 2009)

AdeyemiTL said:


> I am in I have been perm free since 2004, however the use of heat products has caught up with me.  Now I am back to basics and with a lot of TLC and patience I hope to get my hair back on track. I have been doing double strand twists for the last three weeks and I am happy with the look and rest it is giving my hair.  Unfortunately the front of my hair is too damaged from heat and it will not revert back to its curl pattern, but that is nothing that rod curlers cannot solve. I will cut one- half inch from the front every 3 months.
> 
> My regimen is as follows:
> - Once a week I wash with Diluted Vatika Shampoo
> ...



I changed up my regime slightly.  I used baking soda (1 and1/2 tablespoons to 1 cup of water) to shampoo my hair.  After I completed my henna protein mask and my deep condition, I did a final rinse with Apple Cider. Vinegar (4 tablespoons to 2 cups of water).  This has been a good week for my hair.  See pictures.


----------



## rsmith (Mar 2, 2009)

AdeyemiTL  


Your hair looks good.  I love the style.


----------



## miss Congeniality (Mar 2, 2009)

I am putting some twist in right now as I type. I'm going to braid the roots. I hope this will make roots last longer.


----------



## rsmith (Mar 2, 2009)

miss Congeniality make sure you show us some pics.


----------



## TCatt86 (Mar 3, 2009)

These are pics of my latest twists, I will admit these are my best twist to date.



Hosted on Fotki



Hosted on Fotki



Hosted on Fotki


----------



## oooop2 (Mar 3, 2009)

TCatt86 said:


> These are pics of my latest twists, I will admit these are my best twist to date.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

Very nice...What did you use to curl the ends.

Update of me:

Hair has been in small twist for 1 week. They still look and feel great, so I am going to leave them alone. Not even going to wash them at this point. Will do that once scalp starts screaming at me.

But check out my SHRINKAGE!!!






Freshly moisturized hair










Dry hair this morning






It's hilarious how everyone keeps asking me if I got a hair cut. I have to pull on my twist to show them my true length...LOL


----------



## TCatt86 (Mar 3, 2009)

Oooop2 your twists are nice, i have to use those gray rods on the twists on the front because that hair doesn't curl up the rest i just curl around my finger.  I'm hoping i can keep these for at least a week.


----------



## rsmith (Mar 3, 2009)

Pretty twist ladies.


----------



## AdeyemiTL (Mar 3, 2009)

TCatt86 said:


> Oooop2 your twists are nice, i have to use those gray rods on the twists on the front because that hair doesn't curl up the rest i just curl around my finger.  I'm hoping i can keep these for at least a week.



My hair in the front does not curl in the front either, part of the reason is the heat that I have used and the other part is my hair is too soft and fine in the front.  Is it the same for you?


----------



## Sundiva (Mar 3, 2009)

I am interested in this but Im really new and Im trying to create a new regimen.  I would like to know what kind of results you got the first time you tried this


----------



## TCatt86 (Mar 3, 2009)

AdeyemiTL said:


> My hair in the front does not curl in the front either, part of the reason is the heat that I have used and the other part is my hair is too soft and fine in the front.  Is it the same for you?



Yep those are the exact reasons why.  When i was transitioning I flat ironed ALOT and even the part of my hair that isn't heat damaged is wavy and not coily.


----------



## AdeyemiTL (Mar 3, 2009)

TCatt86 said:


> Yep those are the exact reasons why.  When i was transitioning I flat ironed ALOT and even the part of my hair that isn't heat damaged is wavy and not coily.



Me too! I thought I was crazy, when I first noticed that my hairy waved and did not coil.  I learned a lesson that heat played a huge roll in me not retaining my length.  Now that I am getting really serious about my hair care, I have put my elchim blowdryer and chi flat iron in the closet.


----------



## oooop2 (Mar 4, 2009)

Lizzette said:


> I am interested in this but Im really new and Im trying to create a new regimen. I would like to know what kind of results you got the first time you tried this


 
Hi Lizzette.  Here is a link to my progress t/o 2008 http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=315971&highlight=

You can see my growth after my first TFG challenge there.

HTHs....


----------



## oooop2 (Mar 4, 2009)

To all the ladies in this challenge, thanks for joining.   For all those interested in joining, please let me know.  NO MORE PARTICIPANTS WILL BE ADDED AFTER MAR. 15...Thanks


----------



## anherica (Mar 4, 2009)

Nice twists ladies. Here is my update. I did twists a week ago (pics to the left), got tired of them and made them smaller last night and shampooed and moisturized them this morning (pics to the right). The white stuff on my hair is shea butter. I did not use a comb, just grab and twist.


----------



## rsmith (Mar 4, 2009)

anherica said:


> Nice twists ladies. Here is my update. I did twists a week ago (pics to the left), got tired of them and made them smaller last night and shampooed and moisturized them this morning (pics to the right). The white stuff on my hair is shea butter. I did not use a comb, just grab and twist.


 

Good Job!  How long did it take ya?


----------



## donewit-it (Mar 4, 2009)

I'm getting real lazy with my hair.  I guess that is the purpose of my low manipulation twisting.  It gets frizzy quickly.  Last night I washed my hair again and moisturized my twists.

I'm looking at an avocado now that is overly ripe to eat.  I may save it for tonight and do a deep condition and retwist my hair.  Today is Wednesday.  I've had these twists in since last week (Tuesday, 02/24/09).  I'm really tempted to try the TnC; but I'm scared to leave my hair out all day


----------



## rsmith (Mar 4, 2009)

donewit-it said:


> I'm getting real lazy with my hair. I guess that is the purpose of my low manipulation twisting. It gets frizzy quickly. Last night I washed my hair again and moisturized my twists.
> 
> I'm looking at an avocado now that is overly ripe to eat. I may save it for tonight and do a deep condition and retwist my hair. Today is Wednesday. I've had these twists in since last week (Tuesday, 02/24/09). I'm really tempted to try the TnC; but I'm scared to leave my hair out all day


 

and why are you scared to leave your hair out all day?  Well, if you decide to try the twist and curl please show us pics.


----------



## donewit-it (Mar 4, 2009)

rsmith said:


> and why are you scared to leave your hair out all day? Well, if you decide to try the twist and curl please show us pics.


 

Hey rsmith,

I just looked at Nikki's tutorial, and I will try it tonight for tomorrow.

When I say scared, I mean that my hair will probably shrink up.  My hair is not as long as her's is and I think that is how her hair looks so pretty, due to the length.

Yeah, I can hold my own , but I never wore my hair out.  It's always been held taught with a head band away from my face, as oppose to it hanging down.

I will definetely take pictures. 

Also, I'm not to sure that style is considered protective. (After undo ing the twists, your hair is exposed, no cierto?


----------



## Ms Lala (Mar 4, 2009)

anherica said:


> Nice twists ladies. Here is my update. I did twists a week ago (pics to the left), got tired of them and made them smaller last night and shampooed and moisturized them this morning (pics to the right). The white stuff on my hair is shea butter. I did not use a comb, just grab and twist.



Your twists are really pretty. They're so thick and lush!



donewit-it said:


> I'm getting real lazy with my hair.  I guess that is the purpose of my low manipulation twisting.  It gets frizzy quickly.  Last night I washed my hair again and moisturized my twists.
> 
> I'm looking at an avocado now that is overly ripe to eat.  I may save it for tonight and do a deep condition and retwist my hair.  Today is Wednesday.  I've had these twists in since last week (Tuesday, 02/24/09).  *I'm really tempted to try the TnC; but I'm scared to leave my hair out all da*y



Don't be scurred!  One day won't hurt.  Just make sure your hair is well moisturized.


----------



## productjunkie814 (Mar 4, 2009)

donewit-it said:


> Hey rsmith,
> 
> I just looked at Nikki's tutorial, and I will try it tonight for tomorrow.
> 
> ...


 

I've been thinking about doing TnC's too and have the same fear!  And your hair is MUCH longer than mine, lol!  I don't know, I might try it on Thursday.  Do you guys think it would work if I did the TnC after a co-wash of my current twists, instead of doing it on fresh twists?


----------



## donewit-it (Mar 4, 2009)

^^^ I think it would work.  According to the tutorial, she has about 20 twists left to dry overnight.  Right now, I personally have about 100 twists.  If you did it like that, the chunks wouldn't be as big as hers, so I guess it would be an adaptation.  It would definitely work though nonetheless.

I was looking at a picture I took of my hair with about 10 fat twists, and I actually went to work like that.  It looked cute although my face was made up and I had a headband on.

Tonight I just want to do the whole process with freshly washed, deep conditioned and detangled hair from start to finish.

I just got finished drooling over Nikki's photo album also.  We have two different textures of hair.  So I can't expect my hair to look like her's either.

I'm not really interested in henna, because I do not need to thicken my hair, but that shine on her hair is blinding.  I want that ish!


----------



## donewit-it (Mar 4, 2009)

productjunkie814 said:


> I've been thinking about doing TnC's too and have the same fear! And your hair is MUCH longer than mine, lol! I don't know, I might try it on Thursday. Do you guys think it would work if I did the TnC after a co-wash of my current twists, instead of doing it on fresh twists?


 

If you do the style on Thursday, don't forget to post pictures.


----------



## anherica (Mar 4, 2009)

rsmith said:


> Good Job!  How long did it take ya?


Thank you! I was being really lazy, so I spread it out over a few days. I'd say in all it took a total of six hours, maybe less. I took alot of breaks. 



Ms Lala said:


> Your twists are really pretty. They're so thick and lush!


Aww thank you!  Your hair is lovely!


----------



## sutolkia (Mar 4, 2009)

can I be in this challenge ?


----------



## sutolkia (Mar 4, 2009)

here are some pics [URL=http://s42.photobucket.com/albums/e343/Lykia/?action=view&current=IMG_1528.jpg][IMG]http://i42.photobucket.com/albums/e343/Lykia/th_IMG_1528.jpg[/URL][/IMG]









And can someone please tell me my curl type?


----------



## miss Congeniality (Mar 4, 2009)

My twist pretty much look the same with or without the braided roots. I need to amp up the moisture.


----------



## bklynLadee (Mar 4, 2009)

I am down!

Reggie

Oil hair night before with amla or jasmine oil (whatever I have on hand)
Do a tea rinse leave in for about 5 minutes
Rinse out well and then add my Cholesterol mixed with Black Castor oil or EVOO
Sit under heating cap for 30 minutes
Rinse out well
Add my 3/4 h20 and 1/4 glycerin mix with 3 drops peppermint and 1tsp salt all over hair
Finally I will cornroll twist the front of my hair with a mix of Ghee Butter and Ic Black Gel 
OR Shea Butter and almond oil mix.

I will leave my hair in the twist out on Sunday, and retwist it Monday Morning and then Wash again Friday Morning.


----------



## donewit-it (Mar 5, 2009)

Okay ladies,  last night I deep conditioned my hair with Avocado, shea, olive oil, blackstrap molasses.  A whole bunch of stuff in a blender.  I sat with it for about a hour.  Rinsed it out and conditioned for about 20 minutes with Lekair cholesteral and Aphoghee reonstructor for my detangling session.

The first pictures is my freshly washed and detangled hair.  Front and side views.


I am not that technology savvy to post the different steps in doing this TnC hairstyle, but needless to say; IT WAS A SOMEWHAT DISASTER.  Will I do it again.  Maybe after I'm done with this 6 month challenge.  Not before.

I divided my hair in 4's and with each section, I twisted about 4-5 twists.  My hair is so freaking thick that I the rollers were popping off on the ends.  I then decided to just pin curl the ends.  So I had some rollers, some pins in the ends after the 30 minute twisting session.  I went to bed.  It was very uncomfortable.  

This morning I carefully unraveled my twists.  I didn't like what I saw because, I', thinking my hair is gonna come out like Nikki

I don't know what happened to the back twist on the left.  I think my twist unraveled, I just didn't care and went to bed.

Anyway, I wore my hair as promised.  I took some pictures this morning of the finished product.  Tonight I will be twisting it back up.


----------



## AdeyemiTL (Mar 5, 2009)

donewit-it said:


> Okay ladies,  last night I deep conditioned my hair with Avocado, shea, olive oil, blackstrap molasses.  A whole bunch of stuff in a blender.  I sat with it for about a hour.  Rinsed it out and conditioned for about 20 minutes with Lekair cholesteral and Aphoghee reonstructor for my detangling session.
> 
> The first pictures is my freshly washed and detangled hair.  Front and side views.
> 
> ...



Your hair looks very pretty!  But if you want some advice on your technique, you are not making the twists small enough.  Try ten twists per section.  Double strand twists stay because the two strands depend on the natural curl pattern of one another.  If you make your twists too big it won't work.


----------



## TCatt86 (Mar 5, 2009)

donewit-it, I think your hair came out nice.


----------



## Evolving78 (Mar 5, 2009)

i just took my twists down and i plan on washing/conditioning/retwisting tomorrow.  my hair seems like it is thickening up.


----------



## donewit-it (Mar 5, 2009)

AdeyemiTL said:


> Your hair looks very pretty! But if you want some advice on your technique, you are not making the twists small enough. Try ten twists per section. Double strand twists stay because the two strands depend on the natural curl pattern of one another. If you make your twists too big it won't work.


 

Thank you, you're absolutely right.  I will try again in August.


----------



## AdeyemiTL (Mar 5, 2009)

donewit-it said:


> Thank you, you're absolutely right.  I will try again in August.



Don't stop now, your hair will look absolutely wonderful in twists.  Keep trying until you like the way it looks.  It is one of the best protective styles you can do.


----------



## donewit-it (Mar 5, 2009)

AdeyemiTL said:


> Don't stop now, your hair will look absolutely wonderful in twists. Keep trying until you like the way it looks. It is one of the best protective styles you can do.


 

I was just gonna say that I don't think it's a protective style.  How do you figure it is?  Enlighten me so I can justify trying it again?


----------



## AdeyemiTL (Mar 5, 2009)

donewit-it said:


> I was just gonna say that I don't think it's a protective style.  How do you figure it is?  Enlighten me so I can justify trying it again?



It is protective because your individual hairs are grouped in a curl pattern (the twist) that protects is from breakage.  In the twists you hair is less susceptible to everyday hazards that promote breakage among individual hairs such as friction.  In twists your hair is also protected from manipulation.  The everyday combing, brushing, and styling also plays havoc on hair retention.  Styles such as twist-outs are nice and they look funky, but the true retention of growth comes from having your hair bound in braids and twists and left alone.  In the end you have to decide which protective style is right for you, but twist are a protective, low-manipulation style that promotes hair growth.


----------



## donewit-it (Mar 5, 2009)

AdeyemiTL said:


> It is protective because your individual hairs are grouped in a curl pattern (the twist) that protects is from breakage. In the twists you hair is less susceptible to everyday hazards that promote breakage among individual hairs such as friction. In twists your hair is also protected from manipulation. The everyday combing, brushing, and styling also plays havoc on hair retention. Styles such as twist-outs are nice and they look funky, but the true retention of growth comes from having your hair bound in braids and twists and left alone. In the end you have to decide which protective style is right for you, but twist are a protective, low-manipulation style that promotes hair growth.


 

I definitely agree with you as far as twists go, that is why we are in this challenge.  But the twist-outs, I don't consider it protective per se.  I do agree with you as far as your " hair being grouped into the curl pattern"; but your hair is still exposed to the elements, and quite possible hanging on your shoulders.  

Please take this lightly, I am not that beat to try it again until August.  I prefer leaving my twists in for at least a week at a time.  This is also coming from the perspective of someone who thinks a afro puff is a protective style since the hair is not hanging on my shoulders.


----------



## AdeyemiTL (Mar 5, 2009)

We are agreed that twist-outs are not protective hairstyles and that if twists are grazing the shoulders they are not quite as protective either.  I just don't want you to stop before you reach whatever your goal is, even though it is a pain in the you know what to sit and twist up your hair every 7-10 days.


----------



## Jaxhair (Mar 5, 2009)

Beautiful hair Donewit-it! Sooo thick! Please share some with a sparse haired sista, lol!

My braids are still going strong and I definitely will leave them in for another week. They look a little fuzzy though, but not as bad as twists at this stage. Taking it a week at a time at the moment, so next week will decide whether or not I get them replaced. I will be trying some teenie tiny twists next that I can put into braids for washing, DC etc so they last longer. Wish my hair didn't get so fuzzy so fast, sigh...


----------



## donewit-it (Mar 5, 2009)

AdeyemiTL said:


> We are agreed that twist-outs are not protective hairstyles and that if twists are grazing the shoulders they are not quite as protective either. I just don't want you to stop before you reach whatever your goal is, even though it is a pain in the you know what to sit and twist up your hair every 7-10 days.


 

Oh no,  I ain't stopping this twisting challenge.  My mission for 2009 is protective styling, no matter how fuzzy they may get

But as far as a twist-out, I'm not crazy about the look on my length of hair, but I will take your suggestions in August.


----------



## Sugarhoneyicetea (Mar 5, 2009)

I'm in, I hope to wear twists/twist outs all year so this will be a great motivator for me.


----------



## oooop2 (Mar 6, 2009)

anherica said:


> Nice twists ladies. Here is my update. I did twists a week ago (pics to the left), got tired of them and made them smaller last night and shampooed and moisturized them this morning (pics to the right). The white stuff on my hair is shea butter. I did not use a comb, just grab and twist.


 
OMG...Love your twist and length.  How long is your hair stretched.  How long for you typically wear your twist?  Do you doing anything creative styling wise?



donewit-it said:


> I'm getting real lazy with my hair. I guess that is the purpose of my low manipulation twisting. It gets frizzy quickly. Last night I washed my hair again and moisturized my twists.
> 
> I'm looking at an avocado now that is overly ripe to eat. I may save it for tonight and do a deep condition and retwist my hair. Today is Wednesday. I've had these twists in since last week (Tuesday, 02/24/09). I'm really tempted to try the TnC; but I'm scared to leave my hair out all day


 
Hey...I actually LOVE wearing my hair in the TnC.  I love the bounce it provides me.  Plus I love washing my hair daily, so it works perfectly.  However, I've decided to wear small twist for 2wks+, so I don't plan on doing my TnC anytime soon.  But here are some pics:






The size of my large twist.





The rollers I use for my TnC





The end result



donewit-it said:


> Hey rsmith,
> 
> I just looked at Nikki's tutorial, and I will try it tonight for tomorrow.
> 
> ...


 
For me it's protective in the sense and my curls are more spiraled and bounce.  But I don't separate them, so they don't touch anything and remain coiled.



productjunkie814 said:


> I've been thinking about doing TnC's too and have the same fear! And your hair is MUCH longer than mine, lol! I don't know, I might try it on Thursday. Do you guys think it would work if I did the TnC after a co-wash of my current twists, instead of doing it on fresh twists?


 
I think it looks nicers on fresh set.  I've done it on dampened 2 day old twist and it didn't look as good.



donewit-it said:


> ^^^ I think it would work. According to the tutorial, she has about 20 twists left to dry overnight. Right now, I personally have about 100 twists. If you did it like that, the chunks wouldn't be as big as hers, so I guess it would be an adaptation. It would definitely work though nonetheless.
> 
> I was looking at a picture I took of my hair with about 10 fat twists, and I actually went to work like that. It looked cute although my face was made up and I had a headband on.
> 
> ...


 
Nikki's hair is FIERCE.  She is 1 of the people whom I STALK on a regular basis.  I've even decided to give the DevaCare a try per her repeated recommendation.  I henna regularly, and it has done wonders for my hair.  



sutolkia said:


> can I be in this challenge ?


 


sutolkia said:


> here are some pics [URL="http://s42.photobucket.com/albums/e343/Lykia/?action=view&current=IMG_1528.jpg"][IMG]http://i42.photobucket.com/albums/e343/Lykia/th_IMG_1528.jpg[/URL][/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Hey..Thanks for joining.  I'll add you to the list.  I would say that your hair looks 3c/4a, but I will leave a more accurate assessment for the experts..LOL



miss Congeniality said:


> My twist pretty much look the same with or without the braided roots. I need to amp up the moisture.


 
For added moisture, try putting distilled water in a spray bottle and spritzing your hair.  Then make a mix of pure shea butter, aloe vera gel, castor oil, Vit E, and glycerine.  Mix well and add a generous amt to you palms and rubs together.  Then in a downward motion, apply this mix to your hair.  I do this when my hair is feeling really dry and it definitely helps.



bklynLadee said:


> I am down!
> 
> Reggie
> 
> ...


 
Love your regime.  Thanks for joining.  I'll add you to the list.



donewit-it said:


> Okay ladies, last night I deep conditioned my hair with Avocado, shea, olive oil, blackstrap molasses. A whole bunch of stuff in a blender. I sat with it for about a hour. Rinsed it out and conditioned for about 20 minutes with Lekair cholesteral and Aphoghee reonstructor for my detangling session.
> 
> The first pictures is my freshly washed and detangled hair. Front and side views.
> 
> ...


 
Think it looks pretty.  Love your waves and shine.  It's cute, but I totally understand.  If you aren't feeling it, it's irrelavant what others say 



shortdub78 said:


> i just took my twists down and i plan on washing/conditioning/retwisting tomorrow. my hair seems like it is thickening up.


 
Are you doing anything in particular that you attribute to causing your hair to thicken up???



donewit-it said:


> I definitely agree with you as far as twists go, that is why we are in this challenge. But the twist-outs, I don't consider it protective per se. I do agree with you as far as your " hair being grouped into the curl pattern"; but your hair is still exposed to the elements, and quite possible hanging on your shoulders.
> 
> Please take this lightly, I am not that beat to try it again until August. I prefer leaving my twists in for at least a week at a time. This is also coming from the perspective of someone who thinks a afro puff is a protective style since the hair is not hanging on my shoulders.


 
You crack me up about the fro!!



Jaxhair said:


> Beautiful hair Donewit-it! Sooo thick! Please share some with a sparse haired sista, lol!
> 
> My braids are still going strong and I definitely will leave them in for another week. They look a little fuzzy though, but not as bad as twists at this stage. Taking it a week at a time at the moment, so next week will decide whether or not I get them replaced. I will be trying some teenie tiny twists next that I can put into braids for washing, DC etc so they last longer. Wish my hair didn't get so fuzzy so fast, sigh...


 
Yeah..The frizz factor can be brutal.  I'm basically doing the same thing as you.  Approaching my current wish week by week, to determine when I will redo.  Right now I am on day 9.  My scalp isn't screaming, so it's all good..LOL



Sugarhoneyicetea said:


> I'm in, I hope to wear twists/twist outs all year so this will be a great motivator for me.


 
Great..I'll add you to the list.

Looking forward to seeing some more banging styles this weekend ladies


----------



## donewit-it (Mar 6, 2009)

Oooop2, thanks for the pictures of your TnC.  Now, you not untwisting your twist is a protective style.  I've actually worn my hair in big twists and left them in for work.  I thought it looked cute.  Maybe I will do it sometime soon.

I didn't retwist my hair last night like I said I would, so I guess I'm sporting a 2 day old twist out.  I have to work on my hair this weekend.


----------



## Evolving78 (Mar 6, 2009)

i washed my hair last night and started twisting my hair.  i have to finish today.  my hair feels so much better.  i clarified yesterday and that made a difference.  my hair was sticky and dry.


----------



## Jaxhair (Mar 6, 2009)

Ooop2, your rollers look like little lollipops, lol! Love 'em! Yup, a week at a time with my hair, lol. Can't wait till I bhave enough length to put into rollers!

I must be crazy..... I mean, I love the fact I'm not having to re-do my hair this week, yet I feel I miss it?! Normally today and tomorrow would be spent re-twisting and I always complain how it doesn't last more than a week, yet  I had to stop myself undoing one braid just now to 'check on the hair'. Serious hand in hair syndrome, sigh... Won't do a thing till next week though.


----------



## anherica (Mar 6, 2009)

oooop2 said:


> OMG...Love your twist and length.  How long is your hair stretched.  How long for you typically wear your twist?  Do you doing anything creative styling wise?



Thanks! I'm not sure how long my hair is stretched. I'm trying not to check too much and drive myself crazy. But when I really checked in Dec. 08, the back layer (my shortest one btw) was almost APL. In inches I think it's at least 12 inches in the longest part. 

I try to keep my twists in for at least 2 weeks, but I've been known to go as long as 4. I'm styling handicapped, but I do love my twists pinned up or french braided. I've just found out I can pull all my twists back into a bun, so that's another new one for the arsenal.


----------



## TCatt86 (Mar 6, 2009)

I have had these twist in since Sunday that's a record for me since I only wear them for three days just to get a twistout.  They still look decent,  I pinned the side up.


----------



## prettykinks (Mar 6, 2009)

I would like to join this challenge also. I am currently in twists right now. I will post pics later today hopefully. I am trying to keep my styles simple because I don't have the energy to do my braids most of the time.


----------



## Stiletto_Diva (Mar 6, 2009)

I would like to join this challenge, but I wear mostly twist outs. I twist my hair at night and wear a twist out for two days, then repeat. Can I still join?


----------



## productjunkie814 (Mar 6, 2009)

Oooop, your rollers are awesome!  Where did you get them?  They seem like they would be so much more comfortable than plastic ones at night.  I'm wearing a twistout at the moment...it's alright.  I haven't found the right mix of  products that would make a nice, soft, fluffy twistout.  These are hard ones .  Nevertheless, I have had massive hand-in-hair disease today, playing with my boings


----------



## oooop2 (Mar 8, 2009)

donewit-it said:


> Oooop2, thanks for the pictures of your TnC. Now, you not untwisting your twist is a protective style. I've actually worn my hair in big twists and left them in for work. I thought it looked cute. Maybe I will do it sometime soon.
> 
> I didn't retwist my hair last night like I said I would, so I guess I'm sporting a 2 day old twist out. I have to work on my hair this weekend.


 
For my TnC, I remove the rollers, and untwist my twist.  Comes out looks like Shirley Temple-like bouncy curls.  Then that night, I remoisturize w/a herbal spritz, retwist my sections, and reapply rollers.  So my hair isn't handled much and there isn't much manipulation of my strands.



shortdub78 said:


> i washed my hair last night and started twisting my hair. i have to finish today. my hair feels so much better. i clarified yesterday and that made a difference. my hair was sticky and dry.


 
What did you clarify with?



Jaxhair said:


> Ooop2, your rollers look like little lollipops, lol! Love 'em! Yup, a week at a time with my hair, lol. Can't wait till I bhave enough length to put into rollers!
> 
> I must be crazy..... I mean, I love the fact I'm not having to re-do my hair this week, yet I feel I miss it?! Normally today and tomorrow would be spent re-twisting and I always complain how it doesn't last more than a week, yet I had to stop myself undoing one braid just now to 'check on the hair'. Serious hand in hair syndrome, sigh... Won't do a thing till next week though.


 
I think a lot of us have the Hand in Hair syndrome.  I actually missed messing w/ my hair also and took my small twist out last night..LOL



anherica said:


> Thanks! I'm not sure how long my hair is stretched. I'm trying not to check too much and drive myself crazy. But when I really checked in Dec. 08, the back layer (my shortest one btw) was almost APL. In inches I think it's at least 12 inches in the longest part.
> 
> I try to keep my twists in for at least 2 weeks, but I've been known to go as long as 4. I'm styling handicapped, but I do love my twists pinned up or french braided. I've just found out I can pull all my twists back into a bun, so that's another new one for the arsenal.


 
Yeah..My goal is not to length check too much.  I'm debating at the whether or not I should do a length check in May (at the 3m mark) or just wait til Aug when this challenge ends...

Your pinned up style is cute.  I'm definitely styling challenge.  I need to practice on my girls hair for more styling ideas...



TCatt86 said:


> I have had these twist in since Sunday that's a record for me since I only wear them for three days just to get a twistout. They still look decent, I pinned the side up.


 
Have any pics?  I wore mine last set for 11 days.  They still felt great, but I was starting to miss cowashing my hair.  So I took them out..LOL



prettykinks said:


> I would like to join this challenge also. I am currently in twists right now. I will post pics later today hopefully. I am trying to keep my styles simple because I don't have the energy to do my braids most of the time.


 
Thanks for joining.  I will add you to the list.



Mz. Princess said:


> I would like to join this challenge, but I wear mostly twist outs. I twist my hair at night and wear a twist out for two days, then repeat. Can I still join?


 
Hi..Thanks for your interest in this challenge.  I've allowed someone else who prefers twistouts to also join this challenge so no problem.  I guess my main focus is to see how our hair can grow/thrive when we aren't messing w/it so much and maintaining a low maintenance style like twist.

Have you see much growth in your hair w/the regime you are currently following?



productjunkie814 said:


> Oooop, your rollers are awesome! Where did you get them? They seem like they would be so much more comfortable than plastic ones at night. I'm wearing a twistout at the moment...it's alright. I haven't found the right mix of products that would make a nice, soft, fluffy twistout. These are hard ones . Nevertheless, I have had massive hand-in-hair disease today, playing with my boings


 
LOL..I got them at the $1 store here in Japan.  They aren't the most comfortable things to sleep on, but I prefer the result to these rollers vs the flexi-rods or other rollers i've tried.  But you can find some similar at locloops.com.

For really soft twistouts, I have to use a shea butter/aloe gel/castor oil combo on my twist prior to untwisting....

Update of me:

Sunday marked day 11 wearing my small twist.  They still looked good and my scalp wasn't itching, but I decided to take them down.  Think I missed fooling w/ my hair..LOL

Clarified twist/scalp w/vingear mix.  Then I DC'd w/ Herbal Essence Coconut condish mixed w/coconut oil and honey.  Covered hair w/plastic cap and let mix sit on hair covered for 3hrs.  3xs I applied a heated towel over plastic.

Separated twist...Placed hair in 8 chunky twist...In shower I undid 1 twist at a time and finger detangled w/the pressure of the water, then retwisted.  Once entire head was detangled, I got out of shower..

I then lightly removed excess water w/hand.  Didn't rinse out all the condish.  So in each section, I applied pure shea and retwisted into 4-5 smaller twist.  Placed rollers on the ends..

Since I didn't do twistouts w/my small twist, I will do a TnC style until Wed, then retwist back into my small twist.

How is everyone doing?


----------



## miss Congeniality (Mar 8, 2009)

I am still rocking my twist from last week. I think braiding the roots really helped. I didn't get much frizz when I dc.


----------



## Jaxhair (Mar 9, 2009)

I'm now taking one day at a time with my braids. I miss my hair crazy!!!! I co-washed yesterday..... really tempted to take them down but I resisted. They still look good, so one day at a time! I think I need to clarify as they didn't feel clean afterwards. I'll leave it another day... 2 days... 3 days maybe, clarify and DC whilst in braids and depending on how they look I'll leave again or take down and put in small twists. I'm not happy being forced to do my hair weekly, so I did a style to last longer then not happy to leave my hair alone... what's with that? What I'm happy about though is that the hair's still neat and re-styling is an option and not an obligation. That helps, lol!

Hope you're all well lovely ladies!


----------



## anherica (Mar 9, 2009)

I am still rocking my twists from last week. On Saturday, I deep conditioned, shampooed with CON green label and squeezed through some instant conditioner. Added some shea butter mix when I was done, and threw them in a bun once dry. I think that is going to be my style for the week.


----------



## Ms Lala (Mar 9, 2009)

I am entering week 3 w/my twists.  I washed them and braided them up. I'm going to take them loose for a crinkly look.


----------



## donewit-it (Mar 9, 2009)

I fell off this weekend.  Too busy to retwist my hair.  I will retwist my hair tomorrow night.


----------



## TCatt86 (Mar 9, 2009)

I undid my twist and I'm wearing it in a puff.  I kind of tired today so I don't think I will have time to retwist once I get back from the gym, but i will definitely redo byt tomorrow.


----------



## AdeyemiTL (Mar 9, 2009)

Surprisingly, my twists are hanging in for the long haul.  I am going to take them out tonight, so I can wash my hair tomorrow.  I will post new pics when I put fresh twists in.


----------



## Kay.Dee (Mar 9, 2009)

I took out my twists.  My real hair was poking through after the first wash and you could tell.  And I don't think if it as much of a protective style if my hair is coming out of the braids.  I'm in sloppily done twists now, and plan on cornrowing the front and doing twists in the back.


----------



## DDTexlaxed (Mar 9, 2009)

I don't know what it is about my crown, but I have to fight it to be able to twist it.  I wish I had a better way to section my flat twists. I don't know how to part the hair going strait back like cornrows.


----------



## miss Congeniality (Mar 9, 2009)

I am taking my twist out today. It is in the 80's and I want to co-wash a couple of days.


----------



## rsmith (Mar 9, 2009)

I want to take my twist out, but I dont feel like retwisting them.


----------



## oooop2 (Mar 9, 2009)

miss Congeniality said:


> I am still rocking my twist from last week. I think braiding the roots really helped. I didn't get much frizz when I dc.


 
That's good to know.  My hair gets frizzy easy.  Maybe I'll try braiding my roots to see it that works. 



Jaxhair said:


> I'm now taking one day at a time with my braids. I miss my hair crazy!!!! I co-washed yesterday..... really tempted to take them down but I resisted. They still look good, so one day at a time! I think I need to clarify as they didn't feel clean afterwards. I'll leave it another day... 2 days... 3 days maybe, clarify and DC whilst in braids and depending on how they look I'll leave again or take down and put in small twists. I'm not happy being forced to do my hair weekly, so I did a style to last longer then not happy to leave my hair alone... what's with that? What I'm happy about though is that the hair's still neat and re-styling is an option and not an obligation. That helps, lol!
> 
> Hope you're all well lovely ladies!


 
I can relate to what you are saying.  I love not having to fool w/ my hair.  But after about a week, I miss it and start feeling the need to undo my twist....So you're not alone 



anherica said:


> I am still rocking my twists from last week. On Saturday, I deep conditioned, shampooed with CON green label and squeezed through some instant conditioner. Added some shea butter mix when I was done, and threw them in a bun once dry. I think that is going to be my style for the week.


 
WOW!!! They still looks so nice.  What's in your sheabutter mix???



Ms Lala said:


> I am entering week 3 w/my twists. I washed them and braided them up. I'm going to take them loose for a crinkly look.


 
3 WKS...OMG!!! You are the twist woman.  Does your scalp not itch like crazy.  I'm still trying to make it to 2 weeks.  Okay, please share what you are doing (especially scalp wise) to allow you to maintain your twist this long.



donewit-it said:


> I fell off this weekend. Too busy to retwist my hair. I will retwist my hair tomorrow night.


 
So you've been rocking a twistout or just wearing old twist?



TCatt86 said:


> I undid my twist and I'm wearing it in a puff. I kind of tired today so I don't think I will have time to retwist once I get back from the gym, but i will definitely redo byt tomorrow.


 
When I am tired, I tend to venture towards the large/chunky size twist.  I can whip those out in about 15min...



AdeyemiTL said:


> Surprisingly, my twists are hanging in for the long haul. I am going to take them out tonight, so I can wash my hair tomorrow. I will post new pics when I put fresh twists in.


 
Can't wait to see your pics 



Kay.Dee said:


> I took out my twists. My real hair was poking through after the first wash and you could tell. And I don't think if it as much of a protective style if my hair is coming out of the braids. I'm in sloppily done twists now, and plan on cornrowing the front and doing twists in the back.


 
Definitely post a pic of your twisting style.  I am trying to get some creative ideas.



NatrlChallenge said:


> I don't know what it is about my crown, but I have to fight it to be able to twist it. I wish I had a better way to section my flat twists. I don't know how to part the hair going strait back like cornrows.


 
Maybe MOOK can help.  She's not in this challenge, but she has some amazing cornrow styles and I know she does it herself.  I'm no help since I am parting challenged..LOL



miss Congeniality said:


> I am taking my twist out today. It is in the 80's and I want to co-wash a couple of days.


 
Enjoy your hair!! And I am so jealous that it's in the 80's there...




rsmith said:


> I want to take my twist out, but I dont feel like retwisting them.


 
How about wearing twistout for a day or 2??

Update on me....

Well after being a follower of Curly Nikki, I decided to amp up my henna game!!  Was at my equiv of the $1 store and found this:












Needless to say, I bought about 15 boxes.  I cam home and added the 100g to a plastic container.  Brewed up some green tea.  Let it cool and added about 1.5cups of cooled green tea.  Let it sit covered for about 1hr then added some honey to smooth it out.  

Detangled my hair, and blot dried.  I then applied this henna to my damp hair:











It went on really smooth.  Covered w/ a plastic cap and sat under my heating cap for almost 2 hrs.  Rinsed out the henna w/ condish.  It rinsed out easily.  Applied some DC, placed hair in chunky twist, and sat under my heating cap for 2 hrs.  I then added a towel around the cap and went to bed w/ the DC still on my hair.  In the morning I rinsed out the DC, applied my shea butter mix and did large twist:











Planning on doing an every 12 day Henna challenge for the next 3m to see how much using Henna on a consistent basis really strengthens and loosens up my coils...

Thanks for checking in ladies


----------



## rsmith (Mar 10, 2009)

I think I will try a twistout for a day or two.  I still have twist but my scalp is really itching


----------



## productjunkie814 (Mar 10, 2009)

Been wearing a twist out for a few days. Going to DC, wash, and retwist today. Here are a few pics of my twist out...I didn't like the way they felt though  I have to work on them some more.


----------



## productjunkie814 (Mar 10, 2009)

Oooop2, I'm looking forward to seeing your henna challenge results.  I'm on the fence on whether or not I want to try it out.  There are too many differing opinions as to whether or not the effects are permanent.


----------



## donewit-it (Mar 10, 2009)

Last night I twisted my hair in medium twists with ORS Loc n Twist Gel and Kemi Oyl.  Trying to finish up my product stash.  It took me 2 hours.  This should last til the weekend.


----------



## productjunkie814 (Mar 10, 2009)

Donewit-it, your twists are KILLING ME!!!  Did you do them on dry hair?  I know the ingredients aren't the best, but I used the Lock and Twist gel once and actually liked it...Can't remember what my twist-out was like though. Unfortunately my jar spilled all over my PJ box, and I have sticky gel all over my stash!


----------



## donewit-it (Mar 10, 2009)

productjunkie814 said:


> Donewit-it, your twists are KILLING ME!!! Did you do them on dry hair? I know the ingredients aren't the best, but I used the Lock and Twist gel once and actually liked it...Can't remember what my twist-out was like though. Unfortunately my jar spilled all over my PJ box, and I have sticky gel all over my stash!


 

Thanks  What was left of the jar was just enough to finish my head and the kemi oyl;  I just can't throw anything away, but I had it for years.  Hope my hair doesn't fall out.  No really, I want to use up all my stuff before I go buying anything else.  I have a pretty good idea on what works for me.

No, I washed my hair in the shower with ORS Aloe Shampoo.  I love that stuff; but I didn't deep condition my hair.  I detangled each section to be twisted and that's probably why it took me 2 hours.  I just have kemi oyl and twist and lock in my hair.  It's stiff


----------



## rsmith (Mar 10, 2009)

Donewit-it your twist are the bomb. I wish mine look fat and juicy like yours.


----------



## donewit-it (Mar 10, 2009)

rsmith said:


> Donewit-it your twist are the bomb. I wish mine look fat and juicy like yours.


 

They will.  Keep doing what you doing


----------



## oooop2 (Mar 10, 2009)

productjunkie814 said:


> Oooop2, I'm looking forward to seeing your henna challenge results. I'm on the fence on whether or not I want to try it out. There are too many differing opinions as to whether or not the effects are permanent.


 
Yeah me too....I've been doing henna for almost a year now, but not consistently, so I want to see if anything changes if using it on a more consistent basis.



donewit-it said:


> Last night I twisted my hair in medium twists with ORS Loc n Twist Gel and Kemi Oyl. Trying to finish up my product stash. It took me 2 hours. This should last til the weekend.


 
Girl your twist are FIERCE...Wanna travel here and do mine


----------



## productjunkie814 (Mar 11, 2009)

Twisted my hair last night.  It was my first set of medium twists, and they actually looked pretty decent.  I usually do small twists becuase any bigger and my hair would look a hot mess.  Anyway, they look and feel really good.  And best of all, it only took about 2 hours!  Twisted with just shea butter on dry hair and they came out really soft.  I have a feeling that I'll like this twist out attempt!


----------



## donewit-it (Mar 11, 2009)

^^^^ Where are the pictures???????


----------



## Jaxhair (Mar 12, 2009)

Still taking one day at a time with my braids... Been thinking of transitioning to small twists but the though of it...... one day at a time, lol!!!


----------



## TCatt86 (Mar 12, 2009)

I am going to twist my hair tonight, I've been so lazy. LOL!!!


----------



## oooop2 (Mar 12, 2009)

I just applied my hair mask for 1hr, rinsed, then applied condish.  Hair currently in large twist.  Think I am going to do this co-washing large twist style this week.  It's working for me, and I'm not in the mood to do small twist this week.  Will do those on Sunday...


----------



## AdeyemiTL (Mar 12, 2009)

Okay ladies, I have to admit I have been SUPER lazy, and after washing my hair chose to do wear it in a twist-out therefore only twisting my hair in big twists and curling for the night.  I love the hair style because it is so quick to do.  Enjoy the pics, because I enjoyed taking them :wink2:.


----------



## donewit-it (Mar 12, 2009)

^^^^ I like


----------



## productjunkie814 (Mar 13, 2009)

OK...here's a pic of the current set of twists, the medium ones I was talking about. I pulled them back into a ponytail today, baggied the ends, and stuck a phony pony on. I thought it looked cute  This will come in really handy on those days that I swim before work! Haven't decided yet if I am going to take them down for a twist out tomorrow...I'll take pics if I do.


----------



## oooop2 (Mar 13, 2009)

AdeyemiTL said:


> Okay ladies, I have to admit I have been SUPER lazy, and after washing my hair chose to do wear it in a twist-out therefore only twisting my hair in big twists and curling for the night. I love the hair style because it is so quick to do. Enjoy the pics, because I enjoyed taking them :wink2:.


 
Your hair has SO MUCH body!! I like it 



productjunkie814 said:


> OK...here's a pic of the current set of twists, the medium ones I was talking about. I pulled them back into a ponytail today, baggied the ends, and stuck a phony pony on. I thought it looked cute  This will come in really handy on those days that I swim before work! Haven't decided yet if I am going to take them down for a twist out tomorrow...I'll take pics if I do.


 
Cute set out twist and where did you buy your phony pony???


----------



## Jaxhair (Mar 13, 2009)

AdeyeniTL, ProductJunkie - fabulous hair and twists! So thick and full of body - I like too!

I started transitioning my braids to small twists yesterday. Did an 8th of my head for 2 hours then left it. Will do more today and I don't think I'll be done till tomorrow, or maybe even Sunday, sigh.... lol! I love my hair to bits, and I think it's grown, as it hangs more now but I just want it to grow longer faster so I can do 10 twists that look good and be done with it. Okay, enough lazy talk, lol, off to browse some more of my subbed threads then off with it.....

If it looks good when done I'll post pictures. Only if it looks good, lol! Your heads of hair look so lush, I wouldn't wanna spoil the lushness with mediocre looking pics... joke...

Have a lovely day ladies!!!


----------



## oooop2 (Mar 13, 2009)

Jaxhair said:


> AdeyeniTL, ProductJunkie - fabulous hair and twists! So thick and full of body - I like too!
> 
> I started transitioning my braids to small twists yesterday. Did an 8th of my head for 2 hours then left it. Will do more today and I don't think I'll be done till tomorrow, or maybe even Sunday, sigh.... lol! I love my hair to bits, and I think it's grown, as it hangs more now but I just want it to grow longer faster so I can do 10 twists that look good and be done with it. Okay, enough lazy talk, lol, off to browse some more of my subbed threads then off with it.....
> 
> ...


 
You better post pics for us to see.  You know we're all NOSEY


----------



## productjunkie814 (Mar 13, 2009)

oooop2 said:


> Cute set out twist and where did you buy your phony pony???


  Hey Oooop,  I got the phony pony at a local BSS.  It was a really crappy bss too, not too many choices - but I'm new to the area and it was the only one I could find.  It's actually a kiddie pony...the one's for the little girls.  I don't know how young girls could stand it on their heads...I could barely stand it, lol!  But it works well enough.  

Today I took my twists out and the resulting twistout is awesome!  I will post pics tonight when I get home.  Super soft, defined, exactly what I've been trying to acheive!  And my hair looks much longer and full, which I love!  Seems like the medium twists on almost dry hair with just shea butter are the winner.  Whoo-hoo!!!


----------



## rsmith (Mar 13, 2009)

cant wait to see your pics


----------



## rsmith (Mar 13, 2009)

I twisted my aunt's hair yesterday.  She is 4b natural.  She alway keeps a small fro.  Sorry pics so large.  I dont know how to resize them


----------



## MrsMe (Mar 13, 2009)

I've been slacking on the pics... I'll post this weekend, promise. I have to since I am going to do kinky twist. I can't wait!


----------



## productjunkie814 (Mar 13, 2009)

My twistout!


Rsmith, those twists you did for your aunt are great!  I wish I could do twists that well when my hair was that short


----------



## rsmith (Mar 14, 2009)

Great twistout


----------



## oooop2 (Mar 14, 2009)

productjunkie814 said:


> Hey Oooop, I got the phony pony at a local BSS. It was a really crappy bss too, not too many choices - but I'm new to the area and it was the only one I could find. It's actually a kiddie pony...the one's for the little girls. I don't know how young girls could stand it on their heads...I could barely stand it, lol! But it works well enough.
> 
> Today I took my twists out and the resulting twistout is awesome! I will post pics tonight when I get home. Super soft, defined, exactly what I've been trying to acheive! And my hair looks much longer and full, which I love! Seems like the medium twists on almost dry hair with just shea butter are the winner. Whoo-hoo!!!


 
Glad you found a winner!!!



rsmith said:


> I twisted my aunt's hair yesterday. She is 4b natural. She alway keeps a small fro. Sorry pics so large. I dont know how to resize them


 
You did a great job...Now is she going to hire you on a regular basis to do her hair 



perlenoire83 said:


> I've been slacking on the pics... I'll post this weekend, promise. I have to since I am going to do kinky twist. I can't wait!


Hey...Thanks for popping in...And definitely show us what your kinky twist look like...



productjunkie814 said:


> My twistout!
> 
> 
> Rsmith, those twists you did for your aunt are great! I wish I could do twists that well when my hair was that short


 
Your twistouts look FABULOUS....You go GIRL!!!


----------



## a_ caribbean_dream (Mar 14, 2009)

Hi everyone!  I have been looking for a good challenge to go on this year!  May I please join?  

Also, have any of you ladies been able to retain a lot from just twisting before?


----------



## Sascha (Mar 14, 2009)

This is right up my alley, I would love to join your challenge! I am in almost two week old twists right now. I will take a picture later and post it.


----------



## Evolving78 (Mar 14, 2009)

i really don't feel like twisting my hair today, but i will twist it tomorrow.  i got a lot of errands to do and i washed my hair last night.  i will just rock a wash and go for today.


----------



## myronnie (Mar 14, 2009)

thirteeeeeen.

I'm debating if I wannna do a protein treatment & clarify today.
It takes way too much time. Ack.


----------



## Rapunzel* (Mar 14, 2009)

id love to join
heres my starting pic from feb
ill post my twist on monday after i rinse my hair black


----------



## Dee Raven (Mar 14, 2009)

Last minute joiner here. Here's my starting pic.


----------



## rsmith (Mar 14, 2009)

I had to do a twistout today.  My hair was in mini twist for 3 weeks.

I think I am going to wash my hair tomorrow


----------



## Ms Lala (Mar 14, 2009)

I am beginning week 4 w/my twists. I am trying to decide if I am going to leave them in this week or wear a twist out for a few days.  I took some pics and will update my fotki tomorrow.


----------



## rsmith (Mar 14, 2009)

cant wait to see your pics Ms. Lala


----------



## oooop2 (Mar 14, 2009)

a_ caribbean_dream said:


> Hi everyone! I have been looking for a good challenge to go on this year! May I please join?
> 
> Also, have any of you ladies been able to retain a lot from just twisting before?


 
Hi..Thanks for joining...I'll add you to the list.  I have retained most of my length via twisting.  With twist, I am not manipulating my strands a lot.  Also, b/c they are twisted, my hair tends to hold onto the moisture and oils.  For me no/low manipulation + moisture = growth and retention.



Sascha said:


> This is right up my alley, I would love to join your challenge! I am in almost two week old twists right now. I will take a picture later and post it.


 
Thanks for joining.  I'll add you to the list.  Don't forget to let us know your regime.  



shortdub78 said:


> i really don't feel like twisting my hair today, but i will twist it tomorrow. i got a lot of errands to do and i washed my hair last night. i will just rock a wash and go for today.


 
Whenever I am feeling lazy, I just rock large/chunky twist or do large twistouts.....



myronnie said:


> thirteeeeeen.
> 
> I'm debating if I wannna do a protein treatment & clarify today.
> It takes way too much time. Ack.


 
What do you clarify with?  I tend to dissolve baking soda in water then pour over my hair to clarify.  Then if I am pressed for time, I rinse, apply a good leave in condish, add my shea butter and do chunky/large twist.



Rapunzel* said:


> id love to join
> heres my starting pic from feb
> ill post my twist on monday after i rinse my hair black


 
Thanks for joining.  I'll add you to the list.  Don't forget to share your regime with us.



Dee Raven said:


> Last minute joiner here. Here's my starting pic.


 
Thanks so much for joining.  I'll add you to the list.  Please post your regime when you get a chance.



Ms Lala said:


> I am beginning week 4 w/my twists. I am trying to decide if I am going to leave them in this week or wear a twist out for a few days. I took some pics and will update my fotki tomorrow.


 
4 weeks. Girl, you are truly the TWIST woman!!!  Hopefully before this challenge is over, I can make it to at least 3wks...LOL


----------



## cherryhair123 (Mar 15, 2009)

Just caught the challenge on time 
Add me in, please


----------



## oooop2 (Mar 15, 2009)

cherryhair123 said:


> Just caught the challenge on time
> Add me in, please


 
Will do


----------



## oooop2 (Mar 15, 2009)

No more challengers will be added to this challenge.  

Thanks for all of those that have expressed interest in joining this challenge with me.  Can't wait to see our growth in August!!!


----------



## EMJazzy (Mar 15, 2009)

Hey ladies I don't have any updated pics other than my starting pics but I am keeping up with the challenge by twisting weekly.  I got a late start this weekend with washing and conditioning because my baby  is sick. I am really looking to the growth.


----------



## Jaxhair (Mar 16, 2009)

oooop2 said:


> You better post pics for us to see.  You know we're all NOSEY


 
Girl... don't even ask. I'm not done and don't see me being done this week. Thank God the braids.. even though the parts are bigger, look the same size as the smaller parted swollen twists. I'm rocking both at the moment - too much to do, lol! The weather is so fabulous here this week and I'm off work till Sunday, so I'm doing my gardening... got to get the alliums and beans and peas planted this week! Hair's doing fine even though it may look weird. I'll take pics tonight and post tomorrow. One has to come real close to see the different sections anyway... Plus all I'm doing is gardening, lol!


----------



## oooop2 (Mar 16, 2009)

Jaxhair said:


> Girl... don't even ask. I'm not done and don't see me being done this week. Thank God the braids.. even though the parts are bigger, look the same size as the smaller parted swollen twists. I'm rocking both at the moment - too much to do, lol! The weather is so fabulous here this week and I'm off work till Sunday, so I'm doing my gardening... got to get the alliums and beans and peas planted this week! Hair's doing fine even though it may look weird. I'll take pics tonight and post tomorrow. One has to come real close to see the different sections anyway... Plus all I'm doing is gardening, lol!


 
Glad the weather is nice there..It's starting to become nice here in Japan.  I don't garden, but I do love looking at pretty flowers and the Cherry blossom season is swiftly approaching...Can't wait 

Looking forward to seeing your pics!!!

Update on me:

Doing a henna gloss currently.  I really like how my hair feels after using henna, so I am trying to optimize on all the various henna benefits. I've also created the "RIGHT" moisturizer for my hair.  My hair has never felt so soft.

In a pump bottle, I mix glycerin, castor oil, vit E, tea tree oil, and aloe vera gel, and shake until it's a smooth-thick consistency.

Then in a container I add, shea butter, castor oil, and my above mix and stir until it's a smooth-creamy consistency.  I apply this mix to my damp or dry hair.  Leaves my hair feeling like butter


----------



## oooop2 (Mar 16, 2009)

EMJazzy said:


> Hey ladies I don't have any updated pics other than my starting pics but I am keeping up with the challenge by twisting weekly. I got a late start this weekend with washing and conditioning because my baby is sick. I am really looking to the growth.


 
Hey..Thanks for stopping by.  Hope your baby is feeling better...


----------



## donewit-it (Mar 16, 2009)

I co-washed my hair yesterday.  I undid my week old twist and am sporting a twist-out.  It looks a hot mess actually, but I'm in a I don't care mood.

Will post pictures in a minute, once my boss moves away from my space


----------



## anherica (Mar 16, 2009)

Still rocking the same twists from last week. I'm going to try and keep these in until the end of March. They are still holding up well. I deep conditioned with a Dominican conditioner (the name escapes me now..leche something or another), cleansed with black soap, used some cheapie condish and a ACV rinse on Saturday. My hair is quite happy at the moment. I'll post pics later. I'm enjoying tracking the metamorphosis of these twists week to week.

Hope everyone else is doing well.


----------



## rsmith (Mar 16, 2009)

donewit-it said:


> I co-washed my hair yesterday. I undid my week old twist and am sporting a twist-out. It looks a hot mess actually, but I'm in a I don't care mood.
> 
> Will post pictures in a minute, once my boss moves away from my space


 

nothing is wrong with your hair.  I like your hair.. So thick and luscious


----------



## donewit-it (Mar 16, 2009)

rsmith said:


> nothing is wrong with your hair.  I like your hair.. So thick and luscious



Thank you.  I put it in a pony.  I'm feeling real lazy.  I'll work with it in a couple of days.


----------



## Ms Lala (Mar 17, 2009)

oooop2 said:


> 4 weeks. Girl, you are truly the TWIST woman!!! Hopefully before this challenge is over, I can make it to at least 3wks...LOL


 
LOL Girl I'm just lazy when it comes to styling my hair.  The less I have to do it the better.  I got some compliments on my twists yesterday so I figured they  must not look too bad and I decided to leave them in a couple days longer.  I'll save my twist out for this weekend.


----------



## donewit-it (Mar 17, 2009)

Ms Lala said:


> I am beginning week 4 w/my twists. I am trying to decide if I am going to leave them in this week or wear a twist out for a few days. I took some pics and will update my fotki tomorrow.


 

Question MsLala,  Do you wash your twists when they are in so long?  I have a big test for work to start studying for on May 8th.  I was thinking about putting microtwists in my hair. because of the time constraint for the month of April.  I really need every breathing moment to study.  I failed the test the first time,  and I need to pass.
I digress.....


If you do wash, do you find the smaller the twists the better?  I would love to keep my hair twisted for 4 weeks if I could, I've just never did small twists.

I'll probably sport one more set of my usual medium size twists, or maybe I'll do larger twists, but more uniform one more time before I break down and do a session of smaller twists.

All suggestions welcome.


----------



## oooop2 (Mar 17, 2009)

Ms Lala said:


> LOL Girl I'm just lazy when it comes to styling my hair. The less I have to do it the better. I got some compliments on my twists yesterday so I figured they must not look too bad and I decided to leave them in a couple days longer. I'll save my twist out for this weekend.


 


donewit-it said:


> Question MsLala,* Do you wash your twists when they are in so long?* I have a big test for work to start studying for on May 8th. I was thinking about putting microtwists in my hair. because of the time constraint for the month of April. I really need every breathing moment to study. I failed the test the first time, and I need to pass.
> I digress.....
> 
> 
> ...


 
Great question Donewit.....I want to know also.  And LaLa, what is your method for doing your twistouts when your twists are in for that long.  I mean, after 1+ weeks, my hair is tangled, so I have to add a lot of moisturizer, or I'm breaking strands....Also, do have a lot of shedded hairs once you finally take your twist out and redo?

Good luck preparing for your test Donewit!!!


----------



## donewit-it (Mar 18, 2009)

I don't think small micro twists are for me.  It reminds me of when I used to get my hair done back in the day, and my hair would look like a wig sitting on top of my head with my little ole face.

I'm going to try twists about 20, for now until the weekend.

Come April, I will just redo my usual medium twists.

Any other suggestions are welcome.  Please.


----------



## TCatt86 (Mar 18, 2009)

I have twist in but I didn't like how they looked so I threw a wig on top of them. I'm going to unravel them an do a twistout in a few days.


----------



## Fine 4s (Mar 18, 2009)

I didn't participate in this challenge but I guess I have my own challenge going on since I've had my twists in for months and plan to keep in that way...here are my thoughts to the following questions:

Originally Posted by donewit-it http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?p=7358719#post7358719
_Question MsLala, Do you wash your twists when they are in so long? _
*I wash my twists when I feel that my scalp needs cleansing (usually itchy). I'll wash and DC. *
_
If you do wash, do you find the smaller the twists the better? *Yes, the smaller the twists the less likely they will unravel in my experience. I don't bother them too much when I wash. I separate the twists in sections, dilute the condish with water (sometimes baking soda water), focus on the scalp while massaging with the pads of my fingers only and repeat this process a few times.*_

*I also moisturize with my spritz and shea butter and tie it up at night to keep the frizzies away. Once I had CRAZY new growth and I over spritzed that baby up, slapped some shea and tied it DAOOOOWN. In the AM folks at work joked about how I was up all night twisting my hair. Guess who was laughing inside?*
_
*You def. can have your twists in for 4 weeks or longer. In fact you can create diff. styles with them so have fun in the process...if you have time. Knock that test out guuuuuurl.* _


----------



## productjunkie814 (Mar 18, 2009)

donewit-it said:


> I don't think small micro twists are for me. It reminds me of when I used to get my hair done back in the day, and my hair would look like a wig sitting on top of my head with my little ole face.
> 
> I'm going to try twists about 20, for now until the weekend.
> 
> ...


 
I've been putting a phony pony on during my last few days of twists...I've been able to stretch out my twists to about two and a half weeks with that since the super frizzy bits are pulled back and hidden.  I swim about twice a week so I co-wash twice a week.  When the twists start looking fuzzy in the front, I spritz and put a little shea on and tie down.  The next morning my hair looks pretty flat.  Oh, and I do this with medium twists too, so doesn't take as long to twist up .  Just did a set last night, and I was able to complete them during American Idol, lol.  Hope you can use some of this...good luck on your test!!!


----------



## donewit-it (Mar 18, 2009)

productjunkie814 said:


> I've been putting a phony pony on during my last few days of twists...I've been able to stretch out my twists to about two and a half weeks with that since the super frizzy bits are pulled back and hidden. I swim about twice a week so I co-wash twice a week. When the twists start looking fuzzy in the front, I spritz and put a little shea on and tie down. The next morning my hair looks pretty flat. Oh, and I do this with medium twists too, so doesn't take as long to twist up . Just did a set last night, and I was able to complete them during American Idol, lol. Hope you can use some of this...good luck on your test!!!


 

Thank you..  Did you mention where you got your phony pony from?  I remember you just said a BSS.  What was the brand, color, texture etc.?

I'd like to start baggying my ends.


----------



## Evolving78 (Mar 18, 2009)

still twisting my hair.  nothing else to add.


----------



## Ms Lala (Mar 18, 2009)

Fine4s gave you some great answers but I'll still add my 2 cents. 



donewit-it said:


> *Question MsLala, Do you wash your twists when they are in so long?*
> 
> _I typically only wash them once every 2 weeks.  If I wash them more than this my hair will be too tangled.  When I wash my hair I use a hair color bottle with diluted shampoo and concentrate on cleaning my scalp.  I then just rinse my hair and use an instant conditioner.  I don't DC my twists anymore because I noticed they got too fuzzy.  If I absolutely have to wash my hair prior to the 2 week mark I cowash. _
> 
> ...


----------



## donewit-it (Mar 18, 2009)

Thanks Lala...  I just conditioned my hair.  I put about 12 twists in my hair.  I took my time but I don't think it looks professional.  I think I left my camera at work.  I'll post pictures tomorrow


----------



## productjunkie814 (Mar 19, 2009)

donewit-it said:


> Thank you.. Did you mention where you got your phony pony from? I remember you just said a BSS. What was the brand, color, texture etc.?
> 
> I'd like to start baggying my ends.


 

My ends love to be baggied.  I'm glad it's finally long enough to pull into a ponytail and do so.  The phony pony i got is the Freetress "Corkscrew" drawstring ponytail for kids.  HTH!


----------



## oooop2 (Mar 19, 2009)

donewit-it said:


> I don't think small micro twists are for me. It reminds me of when I used to get my hair done back in the day, and my hair would look like a wig sitting on top of my head with my little ole face.
> 
> I'm going to try twists about 20, for now until the weekend.
> 
> ...


 
LOL @ your mini twist looking like a wig....I think my hair looks better in smaller twist, but I prefer wearing large/chunky twist...I'm all for fast and efficient hair care...LOL

Have you tried CurlyNikki's TnC method?  Or just rolling your ends.  It's really cute and I bet with your length and thickness it would look really cute on you.



TCatt86 said:


> I have twist in but I didn't like how they looked so I threw a wig on top of them. I'm going to unravel them an do a twistout in a few days.


 
What didn't you like about you?  Did you try jazzing them up w/ some accessories.  I don't own a wig, so whenever I'm not feeling my hair, I either throw in some hair accessories, or grab my beloved cap....




Fine 4s said:


> I didn't participate in this challenge but I guess I have my own challenge going on since I've had my twists in for months and plan to keep in that way...here are my thoughts to the following questions:
> 
> Originally Posted by donewit-it
> _Question MsLala, Do you wash your twists when they are in so long? _
> ...


 
Thanks so much for you input..It is greatly appreciated.  Would you happen to have some pics/fotki album for us to take a peek at your styles?  I'm styling challenged..LOL



productjunkie814 said:


> I've been putting a phony pony on during my last few days of twists...I've been able to stretch out my twists to about two and a half weeks with that since the super frizzy bits are pulled back and hidden. I swim about twice a week so I co-wash twice a week. When the twists start looking fuzzy in the front, I spritz and put a little shea on and tie down. The next morning my hair looks pretty flat. Oh, and I do this with medium twists too, so doesn't take as long to twist up . Just did a set last night, and I was able to complete them during American Idol, lol. Hope you can use some of this...good luck on your test!!!


 
Thanks for sharing what you do in order to stretch your twist.  I think that's why I prefer placing my hair in large/chunky twist.  It doesn't take long to do, and you can still rock cute twistouts after.



shortdub78 said:


> still twisting my hair. nothing else to add.


 
Thanks for checking in 



Ms Lala said:


> Fine4s gave you some great answers but I'll still add my 2 cents.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## oooop2 (Mar 19, 2009)

So we've been doing this for over a month.  What have you learned?  Is twisting working well for you, or are you hating it?  Are your twist feeling dry or properly moisturized?  Are you having any issues w/ shedding or single strand knots?  Please share 

For me:

I have learned that my hair LOVES Herbal Essence Hello Hydration Moisturizing Condish...I use it as a deep conditioner on my hair 2x/week.  I can't tell you how soft my hair feels after I use it.

My twist are definitely working for me, but have to keep them properly moisturized or they become TANGLE central.  My hair just tangles easily, so that it just something I have to deal with.

I have found the RIGHT concoction to maintain moisture in my hair, so I am HAPPY about that....

I have started doing henna (every 12 days) and henna gloss (every 7days), and since then, I haven't noticed much shedding.  I also cut my ends once this challenged started, so I have minimal single strand knots.  Hopefully that will be the case for awhile.


----------



## donewit-it (Mar 19, 2009)

I overslept this morning. Just got into the office and the first thing I do is log on to LHCF.

Anywho.  I have my camera so I will post pictures of my 12 twists.  I just put it in a ponytail to not look so much like a little girl.

I've been trying to finish up my products so I've been using whatever catches  my eye at the moment.  Last night, I deep conditioned with KeKair Cholesteral.  I detangled and applied M.O.M   My hair is soft and moist.  Could be because it's still morning and I went to bed with wet hair.


----------



## donewit-it (Mar 19, 2009)

oooop2 said:


> LOL @ your mini twist looking like a wig....I think my hair looks better in smaller twist, but I prefer wearing large/chunky twist...I'm all for fast and efficient hair care...LOL
> 
> Have you tried CurlyNikki's TnC method? Or just rolling your ends. It's really cute and I bet with your length and thickness it would look really cute on you.
> 
> ...


----------



## donewit-it (Mar 20, 2009)

I took each of yesterday's twists and twisted each portion of the twist.  ya know double the twists now.  24.  I used the Hawaiian Silky 14 in 1 moisturizer just to try the product again.  I don't like the product, and my hair is stiff.  Although I have my camera, there is no need to post pictures.  I'm turning into a picture whore.  These will last until I wash my hair and retwist on Sunday.

Side note:  I'm itching to see if my hair has grown.  I keep feeling my ends to see if they are rough, and they are not.  Thank goodness.  I want to flat-iron to check my growth, but I will hold off until the end of the challenge.  My Sally's GVP flat iron is calling my name.  It works wonders on my daughter's relaxed hair.  She loves for me to flip her ends.


----------



## rsmith (Mar 20, 2009)

looks good donewit-it


----------



## oooop2 (Mar 20, 2009)

donewit-it said:


> I took each of yesterday's twists and twisted each portion of the twist. ya know double the twists now. 24. I used the Hawaiian Silky 14 in 1 moisturizer just to try the product again. I don't like the product, and my hair is stiff. Although I have my camera, there is no need to post pictures. I'm turning into a picture whore. These will last until I wash my hair and retwist on Sunday.
> 
> Side note: I'm itching to see if my hair has grown. I keep feeling my ends to see if they are rough, and they are not. Thank goodness. I want to flat-iron to check my growth, but I will hold off until the end of the challenge. My Sally's GVP flat iron is calling my name. It works wonders on my daughter's relaxed hair. She loves for me to flip her ends.


 
LOL at turning into a picture whore.  Don't stop sharing..We love seeing your hair.  Plus you'll be surprised at all the changes your hair has made when you look back at all the pics...

I was debating on whether or not to check growth at the 3m mark, but decided to wait til Aug...I BETTER have some good growth


----------



## oooop2 (Mar 20, 2009)

This....Is now


This!!! I love twistout from large/chunky twist. Seems to have better definition/volume on my hair!!!


----------



## EMJazzy (Mar 20, 2009)

oooop2 said:


> So we've been doing this for over a month. What have you learned? Is twisting working well for you, or are you hating it? Are your twist feeling dry or properly moisturized? Are you having any issues w/ shedding or single strand knots? Please share
> 
> For me:
> 
> ...


 
I twist on freshly washed and deep conditioned hair with a mixture of JBCO and EMU oil....my hair stays moisterized for days.  I also baggy at night so I feel that's helping as well.


----------



## productjunkie814 (Mar 20, 2009)

oooop2 said:


> This....Is now
> 
> 
> This!!! I love twistout from large/chunky twist. Seems to have better definition/volume on my hair!!!


 

LLOOOOOVVVVEEEEE  your twist out...that's the ish I keep trying to get!   Beautiful!  Can you tell me how you get it to look like that?


----------



## miss Congeniality (Mar 20, 2009)

I am hanging in here. My hair feels 10 times better now that I am conditioning more. I really want to do a length check, but I am trying to wait it out. I hope that I am retaining length.


----------



## productjunkie814 (Mar 20, 2009)

Just got my Chagrin Valley shampoo bars in the mail today, whoo-hoo  I got 11 sample size bars and just thoroughly sniffed every single one of them  Can't wait to wash my hair, lol!


----------



## Jaxhair (Mar 21, 2009)

Beautiful twists Donewit, beautiful TO Ooop2! You ladies are blessed with such thick hair!!!!!

Right, my hair's just fine. I finally finished the twists but every pic I take looks bleugh. I really need to invest in another camera. Will keep trying till I get a good pic - I have 6 days till I take these off and do my first TO in months, henna etc and get into cycle 2 of my 100 day protective styling..... You wondering what I'm on about? Well, for 100 days I do PSs (twists are my style of choice, hence this challenge was so perfect for me), I don't use a comb/brush, moisturise daily, DC at least weekly, eat and drink well, exercise etc etc - details in my fotki and blog, lol.

Anyway.... I'm having to do a length comparison check end of this month for another challenge, and I think the next I check will be in August. So here's to hoping hair has grown. Was thinking I'd trim as well but decided tostick with S&Ds as my ends, thankfully don't feelbad at all - who'd have thought I could say that, lol! These challenges are fab for my hair health! 

HHG ladies, have a fab weekend!


----------



## oooop2 (Mar 21, 2009)

EMJazzy said:


> I twist on freshly washed and deep conditioned hair with a mixture of JBCO and EMU oil....my hair stays moisterized for days.  I also baggy at night so I feel that's helping as well.


 
What made you try EMU oil?  Is it a light or thick oil?  Glad your regime is working for you 



productjunkie814 said:


> LLOOOOOVVVVEEEEE your twist out...that's the ish I keep trying to get!  Beautiful! Can you tell me how you get it to look like that?


 
Thanks girl ....First on damp hair, I apply my shea butter concoction and do the larger twist.  I wear them for about 3-4days, spritzing 2x/day w/ my herbal spritz and moisturizing w/ my shea mix.  On the day that I decide to wear a twistout, I moisten my twist w/ my spritz, then I hop into the shower.  The steam makes them expand more.  Once done w/ my shower, I apply a small amt of my shea mix to my ends and then untwist.  I don't fluff or manipulate them in anyway.  All I do is untwist....HTHs...



miss Congeniality said:


> I am hanging in here. My hair feels 10 times better now that I am conditioning more. I really want to do a length check, but I am trying to wait it out. I hope that I am retaining length.


 
Glad your hair feels better.  I too am starting to DC more and I am definitley noticing a difference. Regarding your length, if you really want to see where you are at, do one at the 3m mark.  Then adjust for goals based upon that....



productjunkie814 said:


> Just got my Chagrin Valley shampoo bars in the mail today, whoo-hoo I got 11 sample size bars and just thoroughly sniffed every single one of them  Can't wait to wash my hair, lol!


 
I've never heard of this poo..What made you want to try it???



Jaxhair said:


> Beautiful twists Donewit, beautiful TO Ooop2! You ladies are blessed with such thick hair!!!!!
> 
> Right, my hair's just fine. I finally finished the twists but every pic I take looks bleugh. I really need to invest in another camera. Will keep trying till I get a good pic - I have 6 days till I take these off and do my first TO in months, henna etc and get into cycle 2 of my 100 day protective styling..... You wondering what I'm on about? Well, for 100 days I do PSs (twists are my style of choice, hence this challenge was so perfect for me), I don't use a comb/brush, moisturise daily, DC at least weekly, eat and drink well, exercise etc etc - details in my fotki and blog, lol.
> 
> ...


 
Thanks Jax...Sorry that your camera isn't working for you...WE will patiently wait until you get the "RIGHT" pic...   Definitely don't trim if your ends don't feel bad.  Glad to know that this challenge is working for you!!


----------



## donewit-it (Mar 21, 2009)

Tonight I took out the 24 twists after about a week right?  I'm losing track.  Either way, I am going to wash my hair tomorrow and I wanted to get cute to go out tonight.

I'm getting old.


----------



## oooop2 (Mar 21, 2009)

donewit-it said:


> Tonight I took out the 24 twists after about a week right? I'm losing track. Either way, I am going to wash my hair tomorrow and I wanted to get cute to go out tonight.
> 
> I'm getting old.


 
LOVE IT!!!!


----------



## oooop2 (Mar 21, 2009)

So since we're all about sharing what we are doing to our hair.  Let me show you my henna head 

I am applying henna to my hair every 12 days for 3m and every 7 days I am doing a henna gloss.  Decided to do this in order to see how much henna could/would strengthen my hair and cause it to tangle less.

Friday, I mixed 200g of this henna 






With 1.5 cups of cooled green tea..I then added about 1/2cup honey to smooth it out...





My mix...Forgot to take pic of it before I started to apply.  Decided to try a thicker paste this time.





Placed on my hair and covered w/plastic cap.





To prevent leakage





Added my turbun to hold everything together before going to bed.

In the morning my hair looked like this:





I washed it out w/Suave cheapo condish:










I then added Herbal Essence Hello Hydration to DC:






Hair after DCing:





Hair after washing out the DC:





After my hair w/ conditioned and moisterized, I placed it in a WnG bun for the day:
















Will twist my hair later today.  I am definitely starting to notice a change for the better w/my hair.  Gotta love henna


----------



## Kay.Dee (Mar 21, 2009)

oooop2 said:


> So we've been doing this for over a month.  What have you learned?  Is twisting working well for you, or are you hating it?  Are your twist feeling dry or properly moisturized?  Are you having any issues w/ shedding or single strand knots?  Please share
> 
> For me:
> 
> ...




Sorry I haven't updated in a while

It's working for me, but I don't like the way they look, I have a potato head and they are still relatively short.  I just have to be patient!

But I've learned that less is more for my hair.  
No need for me to co-wash every other day.
I've been shampooing and conditioning in twists once a week. I've definately seen less hair loss/breakage because of this.
I do better when I use my fingers to detangle.
My hair likes shampoo bars, acv rinses, water/glycerin, and braid spray.

To the bolded: That's one thing I need to do.  I'm hanging on to length for dear life, but my ends need it when my twists won't stay together.

I'm wearing a puff right now, I washed my hair today but I'm going to twist it after church tomorrow.


----------



## Jaxhair (Mar 22, 2009)

Thanks for sharing your henna treatment Ooop2. How did your hair feel after the bunning? How long do you DC for after henna? I got to give it to you - henna every 12 days is no joke, lol! Plus a gloss every 7 - you must be super organised for time girl!

4 days to go till I can sport some TOs and henna my hair - oh, and take some much needed progress pics! Can't wait!


----------



## anherica (Mar 22, 2009)

donewit-it said:


> Tonight I took out the 24 twists after about a week right?  I'm losing track.  Either way, I am going to wash my hair tomorrow and I wanted to get cute to go out tonight.
> 
> I'm getting old.


I am loving your twist out! Looking good.

oooop2 have you noticed any change of curl pattern with using the henna? It's been a while since I last used henna, and seeing your pics is reminding me I need to order some. I liked how my hair felt after using it. 

I'm still rocking the same twists and heading into week three with them. I'll post pics when I can yank hubby away from the TV later on today. I've started washing twice a week. The weather has turned a little warmer (FINALLY) and my scalp appreciates the extra attention in the middle of the week.

ETA: Here are pics. I DC'd yesterday with Silicon Mix, shampooed with Creme of Nature Green label and squeezed some Garnier Nektar conditioner through. Ended with a ACV rinse. When the drippies stopped, I added some shea butter mix. I'm noticing some serious frizz on a few in the front and will redo those few tonight while watching TV. Otherwise, I think these are holding up pretty good. As usual, the white stuff on my hair is some shea butter. I am heavy handed and really need to work on that.


----------



## oooop2 (Mar 22, 2009)

Kay.Dee said:


> Sorry I haven't updated in a while
> 
> It's working for me, but I don't like the way they look, I have a potato head and they are still relatively short. I just have to be patient!
> 
> ...


 
Thanks for sharing what you've learned thus far.  It really helps to hear where others are in their journey...

And yes, I too was trying to hold onto length, but in the end, I had to do what was best of my hair.  And all of those knots on the ends, along w/ split and incomplete split needed to go. 



Jaxhair said:


> Thanks for sharing your henna treatment Ooop2. How did your hair feel after the bunning? How long do you DC for after henna? I got to give it to you - henna every 12 days is no joke, lol! Plus a gloss every 7 - you must be super organised for time girl!
> 
> 4 days to go till I can sport some TOs and henna my hair - oh, and take some much needed progress pics! Can't wait!


 
My hair felt really soft when I removed the bun.  It was still pretty damp in the middle, so I definitely retained moisture.  I normally DC for about 1.5hrs under a heating cap after I henna.  I think doing henna on a consist basis is all about the prep, b/c the application really don't take that long.  So the day before I make my mix.  The next night I apply.  This time I decided to sleep w/ the henna on my hair.  If pressed for time, I wear a heating cap and speed a long the process.  And whenever I style my hair after henna, it's normally in large/chunky twist or a WnG ponytail, so that doesn't take long.

Looking forward to seeing your pics 



anherica said:


> I am loving your twist out! Looking good.
> 
> oooop2 have you noticed any change of curl pattern with using the henna? It's been a while since I last used henna, and seeing your pics is reminding me I need to order some. I liked how my hair felt after using it.
> 
> ...


 
I've definitely noticed a change in my curl pattern.  My hair lays more smoothly now and it doesn't tangle as easily.  I am definitely loving this henna thing..LOL

You hair looks so nice and thick..Thanks for posting pics!!!


----------



## donewit-it (Mar 22, 2009)

I'm deep conditioning my hair for the night with the last of my Lekair Cholesteral.  I'm too tired to wash and twist my hair tonight.

I really want to try this henna.  My fear is that it will thicken my hair more.  I don't want that.  But I do want the gloss and possible laying flatter on my head.

What's a girl to do!


----------



## productjunkie814 (Mar 22, 2009)

I think I'm going to twist out tomorrow and Tues...do my now usual DC on Tuesday in my gym's steam room after my swim, lol.  I'll twist on Tues, I think I'm finally going to do a twist and curl.  We'll see what kind of shenanigans I get myself into...

Ooop2, the Chagrin Valley shampoo bars (http://www.chagrinvalleysoapandcraft.com/) are these all natural herbal shampoo bars that have what I think are great ingredients and smell amazing  I first heard about them on this site (of course) and decided to give them a go.  The sample sizes are pretty big, and it's not like I wash my hair often anyways, so I expect them to last me a LONG time!


----------



## Jaxhair (Mar 23, 2009)

anherica said:


> Here are pics. I DC'd yesterday with Silicon Mix, shampooed with Creme of Nature Green label and squeezed some Garnier Nektar conditioner through. Ended with a ACV rinse. When the drippies stopped, I added some shea butter mix. I'm noticing some serious frizz on a few in the front and will redo those few tonight while watching TV. Otherwise, I think these are holding up pretty good. As usual, the white stuff on my hair is some shea butter. I am heavy handed and really need to work on that.



Your twists look so fresh even after 3 weeks! Maaan, what's wrong with my hair? So fuzzy after just one wash, sigh. Maximum time I've pushed for is 2 weeks and they were pathetic!


----------



## Jaxhair (Mar 23, 2009)

Ooop2 - pics in 3 days! I'll get hubby to snap as I realise i'm crap at taking my own - espesh with this old, lightweight camera, lol.

Donewit - oh, how I wish I'd be scared of thickening my hair, lol! You lucky so and so!

Those chagrin valley soaps look fab! I came across the site last year, looking for soap recipes (I dabble in making my own), and they looked super. Too bad they are in the US - I hate having to pay custom fees after P&P, etc.....

Still rocking my old twists - Can't wait to TO for a change, and thank God the weather is looking up!


----------



## miss Congeniality (Mar 23, 2009)

This week I twisted my hair with shea butter. I accidently spilled some gylcerin in it so it was extra sticky. But I must say a day later, my hair feels really moisturized.


----------



## donewit-it (Mar 24, 2009)

Hi Ladies,

I didn't twist my hair yet because I just got a manicure and pedicure yesterday.  Ya know how you twist your hair and then your nail polish wears away.

Maybe on Thursday night.  Right now, I'm sporting a puff and conditioning washing every morning.

I need to find a style for my study time for the month of April.


----------



## Ms Lala (Mar 24, 2009)

oooop2 said:


> So since we're all about sharing what we are doing to our hair. Let me show you my henna head
> 
> I am applying henna to my hair every 12 days for 3m and every 7 days I am doing a henna gloss. Decided to do this in order to see how much henna could/would strengthen my hair and cause it to tangle less.
> 
> ...


 
Thanks for posting this. Are you noticing less breakage?  I want to try henna to help prevent breakage but I have been scared about having issues w/dryness.


----------



## donewit-it (Mar 24, 2009)

Just finished washing, DC and twising.  Nothing special.  But it is twisted up.  I only had my hair out for two days


----------



## productjunkie814 (Mar 25, 2009)

Tried out the twist and curl tonight....I feel a hot mess coming on tomorrow morning .  I'll take pictures tomorrow.


----------



## kinkycotton (Mar 25, 2009)

Dang, I missed the boat in joining this group. I have no idea on how to maintain my twist after day one since I go to the gym 4x a week. Maybe someone has the same problem and will post. Good luck challengers.


----------



## Lucky's Mom (Mar 25, 2009)

Hey Girls.
I am turning myself in here.... I am twisting for a while... I hope I can get some health/thickness going here....


----------



## rsmith (Mar 25, 2009)

I have been wearing a twistout ladies.  I had to take a break.  I will be twisting tonight.  Will post pics tomorrow.


----------



## Ms Lala (Mar 25, 2009)

I took my twists out. My hair looks like it grew quite a bit because my roots are seriously thick.  I"m going to have to wear a headband at the front of my twist out or I look a mess.  I"ll try to take a pic of it tonight because I"m pulling it back into a ponytail or something tomorrow.


----------



## BillsBackerz67 (Mar 25, 2009)

Im going to try this for a month at a time and lay off the heat for awhile I have no damage but its good to give the hair a break  I have twists in my hair right now. im finally at a length where I dont look like a little kid and I have some hangtime without them shrinking up on me. I'll post pics later. But my whole issue with twists is that my hair looks 5 months old by day 2  and looks frizzy and unkempt. But I plan to wash and Dc 1x per week and retwist.


----------



## productjunkie814 (Mar 25, 2009)

Like I expected...twist n curl = hot mess. I had to manipulate it quite a bit in order for it to look decent. But the final product is pretty nice That's one of the things I love so much about my natural hair...if it looks kind of off, I can spritz it a bit, fluff, and still look fab . What will I do differently next time?:
1) I used flexirods to curl...I will probably just curl and tuck next time. I finished them at about 10pm - at noon the next day, they still hadn't dried completely AND it was uncomfortable to sleep in 
2) I did about 12 twists...I will definitely do more twists next time
3) I will use a different comb to detangle next time...I think one of the tricks to getting that smooth look is a goo detangle.

What would I do again?
1) I used a Hello Hydration/Juices and Berries spritz to set...I liked it a lot
2) I washed (shampooed) with my Chagrin Valley bar...I used the Olive and Babbaso (sp?) one...LOVED it! Smelled good and left my hair feeling really soft and clean.


----------



## donewit-it (Mar 26, 2009)

productjunkie814 said:


> Like I expected...twist n curl = hot mess. I had to manipulate it quite a bit in order for it to look decent. But the final product is pretty nice That's one of the things I love so much about my natural hair...if it looks kind of off, I can spritz it a bit, fluff, and still look fab . What will I do differently next time?:
> 1) I used flexirods to curl...I will probably just curl and tuck next time. I finished them at about 10pm - at noon the next day, they still hadn't dried completely AND it was uncomfortable to sleep in
> 2) I did about 12 twists...I will definitely do more twists next time
> 3) I will use a different comb to detangle next time...I think one of the tricks to getting that smooth look is a goo detangle.
> ...


 

I love your puff.  (The last picture)

Yeah, the wonders of natural hair.  You do have a beautiful face.

Keep up the good work


----------



## Evolving78 (Mar 26, 2009)

i am doing wash and goes for the next couple of days until i get my new product in.  i can't wait to try it and i want to try it on freshly shampooed hair.  i will wash my hair Sat and the twist it.


----------



## Jaxhair (Mar 27, 2009)

Okay, I was looking forward to a TO but I'm so scared of tangles, so the twists are still in. I found a really old bottle of Herbal Essences conditioner from approx. 5-6 years ago, so washed with that, DCed with AOHSR and my hair feels soft and wonderful! The HE perfume is a little overpowering though - been years since I used anything other than natural stuff. The fact it makes my hair feel so good makes me wanna buy more for cheap condish rinses/washes.

Anyway, I think what I'll do is take down the twists tomorrow, wear a TO till Monday and then henna, DC, do some bigger twists and wear a TO for a couple of days which takes me to beginning of April and a new cycle of PSC. I'm thinking of twists with extensions but we'll see. Past experience has left me with split ends but I wanna try again with bigger twists and up my DC game whilst wearing them (I tend to get too comfy/lazy with exts and not Dc for up to 3 weeks), see if that'll make a difference.

And now, for a picture or two..... I hope I've cracked how to attatch pics.....

If it's worked... the last 2 pics are of me having managed to FORCE my twists into a ponytail... one ponytail ladies! Granted, hair from the sides and the front didn't fit well but this is HUGE for me - never thought I'd manage a pony on my natural hair ever! Last time I had a ponytail with natural, non-straightened hair was when I was 10 years old. this is massive to me, even though it only lasted 20 minutes and never saw the light of day, lol!


----------



## rsmith (Mar 27, 2009)

I have my twist.  I will post tonight


----------



## oooop2 (Mar 27, 2009)

productjunkie814 said:


> I think I'm going to twist out tomorrow and Tues...do my now usual DC on Tuesday in my gym's steam room after my swim, lol. I'll twist on Tues, I think I'm finally going to do a twist and curl. We'll see what kind of shenanigans I get myself into...
> 
> Ooop2, the Chagrin Valley shampoo bars (http://www.chagrinvalleysoapandcraft.com/) are these all natural herbal shampoo bars that have what I think are great ingredients and smell amazing I first heard about them on this site (of course) and decided to give them a go. The sample sizes are pretty big, and it's not like I wash my hair often anyways, so I expect them to last me a LONG time!


 
Thanks for posting..I want to try their whipped coco butter...I may order it soon



donewit-it said:


> I'm deep conditioning my hair for the night with the last of my Lekair Cholesteral. I'm too tired to wash and twist my hair tonight.
> 
> I really want to try this henna. My fear is that it will thicken my hair more. I don't want that. But I do want the gloss and possible laying flatter on my head.
> 
> What's a girl to do!


 
I understand your concern as I have think hair also.  I'm mostly doing it for the conditioning and it helping to reduce my hair from tangling so easily...



miss Congeniality said:


> This week I twisted my hair with shea butter. I accidently spilled some gylcerin in it so it was extra sticky. But I must say a day later, my hair feels really moisturized.


 
So will you be adding more glycerin to your regime, since your hair felt really moisturized the next day?



donewit-it said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> I didn't twist my hair yet because I just got a manicure and pedicure yesterday. Ya know how you twist your hair and then your nail polish wears away.
> 
> ...


 
LOL..Yeah you can't afford to mess up those pretty nails 



Ms Lala said:


> Thanks for posting this. Are you noticing less breakage? I want to try henna to help prevent breakage but I have been scared about having issues w/dryness.


 
Definitely noticing less breakage and tangles.  Which is the main reason I am doing henna so frequently.  I do think dryness can be a problem if you aren't using the right moisturizer for your hair.  I've got a mix that leave my hair feeling like butter, so if I use it regularly, then dryness isn't an issue.



donewit-it said:


> Just finished washing, DC and twising. Nothing special. But it is twisted up. I only had my hair out for two days


 
LOL...Only 2 days...Did it really dry/tangled after?



productjunkie814 said:


> Tried out the twist and curl tonight....I feel a hot mess coming on tomorrow morning . I'll take pictures tomorrow.


 
I keep trying it.  Think I'm trying to get Nikki's results, but Im failing miserably.  I can't do the soaking wet twist.  I just feel gross.  So I'm trying to do it on damp hair.  Then it looks all puffy a few hrs later.  But it's a style I definitely love, so I'm going to continue until I get it right 



tashima said:


> Dang, I missed the boat in joining this group. I have no idea on how to maintain my twist after day one since I go to the gym 4x a week. Maybe someone has the same problem and will post. Good luck challengers.


 
Sorry for missed the boat, but feel free to ask questions/offer advice anytime.  

Regarding your question, what products are you using to twist your hair and do you cover your twist at night/when you go to the gym.

I then to wear my twist in a loose ponytail at night and sleep on a satin pillow.  If I work out, I also wear my hair in a ponytail.  THat may help....



Lucky's Mom said:


> Hey Girls.
> I am turning myself in here.... I am twisting for a while... I hope I can get some health/thickness going here....


 
What are you using to twist your hair? 



rsmith said:


> I have been wearing a twistout ladies. I had to take a break. I will be twisting tonight. Will post pics tomorrow.


 
No prob..WE all need a change from time to time.  Looking forward to seeing your pics.....



Ms Lala said:


> I took my twists out. My hair looks like it grew quite a bit because my roots are seriously thick. I"m going to have to wear a headband at the front of my twist out or I look a mess. I"ll try to take a pic of it tonight because I"m pulling it back into a ponytail or something tomorrow.


 
Can't wait to see 



BillsBackerz67 said:


> Im going to try this for a month at a time and lay off the heat for awhile I have no damage but its good to give the hair a break  I have twists in my hair right now. im finally at a length where I dont look like a little kid and I have some hangtime without them shrinking up on me. I'll post pics later. But my whole issue with twists is that my hair looks 5 months old by day 2  and looks frizzy and unkempt. But I plan to wash and Dc 1x per week and retwist.


 
DO you cover your twist at night?  What products do you use to twist your hair?



productjunkie814 said:


> Like I expected...twist n curl = hot mess. I had to manipulate it quite a bit in order for it to look decent. But the final product is pretty nice That's one of the things I love so much about my natural hair...if it looks kind of off, I can spritz it a bit, fluff, and still look fab . What will I do differently next time?:
> 1) I used flexirods to curl...I will probably just curl and tuck next time. I finished them at about 10pm - at noon the next day, they still hadn't dried completely AND it was uncomfortable to sleep in
> 2) I did about 12 twists...I will definitely do more twists next time
> 3) I will use a different comb to detangle next time...I think one of the tricks to getting that smooth look is a goo detangle.
> ...


 
I think your hair turned out really cute!!!



shortdub78 said:


> i am doing wash and goes for the next couple of days until i get my new product in. i can't wait to try it and i want to try it on freshly shampooed hair. i will wash my hair Sat and the twist it.


 
What new products did you order?



Jaxhair said:


> Okay, I was looking forward to a TO but I'm so scared of tangles, so the twists are still in. I found a really old bottle of Herbal Essences conditioner from approx. 5-6 years ago, so washed with that, DCed with AOHSR and my hair feels soft and wonderful! The HE perfume is a little overpowering though - been years since I used anything other than natural stuff. The fact it makes my hair feel so good makes me wanna buy more for cheap condish rinses/washes.
> 
> Anyway, I think what I'll do is take down the twists tomorrow, wear a TO till Monday and then henna, DC, do some bigger twists and wear a TO for a couple of days which takes me to beginning of April and a new cycle of PSC. I'm thinking of twists with extensions but we'll see. Past experience has left me with split ends but I wanna try again with bigger twists and up my DC game whilst wearing them (I tend to get too comfy/lazy with exts and not Dc for up to 3 weeks), see if that'll make a difference.
> 
> ...


 
You go w/your ponytail...Definitely shows that your hair is growing 

And what does PSC mean?



rsmith said:


> I have my twist. I will post tonight


 
Looking forward to pics 

Update on me:

Hair is a HOT MESS right now.  Been on vacation w/ my girls and sadly neglected my hair.  Will have to nurse it back tomorrow.  Planning on doing small twist for 2wks..Wish me luck


----------



## Jaxhair (Mar 28, 2009)

PSC = Protective Style Challenge. I did my first which just ended for 100 days. Kinda ties in with the many challenges going on - keeping hair away from friction, no heat, no combing, no trims unless dire (I dust), diligent DC and moisturising, eating right, drinking right, working out, no frequent combing (I don't use combs anyway, learnt I could do without during the challenge. Only use it btw my cycles when I henna - hence I'm even apprehensive of henna-ing but got to get past the apprehensiveness as henna is good for my hair) etc. 

Can i ask you something Ooop2.... when you henna, do you have a hard time removing all traces of the powder from your hair or have you got a tried and tested method> I find it so cumbersome rinsing out all the henna and the amount of combing really hurts my hair especially as it's at it's weakest when when. How do you get the particles out of your hair please?


----------



## Evolving78 (Mar 28, 2009)

^^^ i ordered Ovation Cell Therapy.  i have to try it.  i tried to stay away, but i am a junkie!  i also colored my hair jet black again.  my hair looks so much more alive now.  my natural hair color is very boring to me.  i guess since it is Sat morning now.  i am going to start on my hair around 7am, so i can be done around 10 or 11am.  that is after washing dcing, and twisting.


----------



## oooop2 (Mar 28, 2009)

Jaxhair said:


> PSC = Protective Style Challenge. I did my first which just ended for 100 days. Kinda ties in with the many challenges going on - keeping hair away from friction, no heat, no combing, no trims unless dire (I dust), diligent DC and moisturising, eating right, drinking right, working out, no frequent combing (I don't use combs anyway, learnt I could do without during the challenge. Only use it btw my cycles when I henna - hence I'm even apprehensive of henna-ing but got to get past the apprehensiveness as henna is good for my hair) etc.
> 
> Can i ask you something Ooop2.... when you henna, do you have a hard time removing all traces of the powder from your hair or have you got a tried and tested method> I find it so cumbersome rinsing out all the henna and the amount of combing really hurts my hair especially as it's at it's weakest when when. How do you get the particles out of your hair please?


 
Hey..Thanks for explaining PSC...I was racking my brain trying to figure it out...LOL

I find that the key henna is finding the "RIGHT" mix that works for your hair.  The first time I did henna it was TERRIBLE (check out my fotki album for my comments).  Took DAYS to get all the crap out.  But after asking others for advice and getting some great suggestion, I now have no issues.  So are big on name brand henna.  But I've found that the ones I get here work just as well.  Just make sure it's good quality henna.

My mix basically consist of henna, green tea, and honey.  I've tried applying to dry, freshly washed and detangled hair, and just wet hair, and I've found that I prefer to do it on dry hair.

Also, some prefer to let it sit for a few hrs, while others prefer overnight.  I've done both and didn't notice much difference.

For me, the key to getting all of the henna out is getting into the shower and having it on full blast.  Once the water run clear, get a TON of cheapo condish and just massage it through.  Keep doing this until hair feels nice and soft.  Normallt do it 2-3xs.  I then DC after....

HTHs....


----------



## rsmith (Mar 29, 2009)

Here are my twist I did a couple of days ago.  Hopefully I will be able to keep them for 2 weeks.


----------



## DDTexlaxed (Mar 29, 2009)

OMG, you guys were not kidding when you said you can get growth from twists. Even my busted twists made my hair thrive.  I finally did one decent set of 2 strand twists on my head. Now I'm pretty sure I can keep this up without a problem. I now can exercise without worrying about my hair. I'm free!   Now I'm going to research twist out styles. I'm excited beyond belief with my hair. I'll be able to update my fotki on Tuesday.


----------



## kinkycotton (Mar 30, 2009)

rsmith said:


> Here are my twist I did a couple of days ago.  Hopefully I will be able to keep them for 2 weeks.



oohhh I love your twist!!!

oooop2: thanks you. I can learn alot from this post. I used AOHC and OHHB but when I posted it was on dry, un-clarified hair which didn't penetrate at all. After clarifying with a baking soda mix added to vo5 condish as a co wash my hair was soo soft but with  puffy roots. My plan today is to twist with just using my spritz and ORS twist and lock gel to lay down the roots and seal with oil.  My hair is STILL moisturized from 2 days ago which is amazing in my case. LOL  When not in twist I usually cornrow my hair and wrap with scarf while working out.


----------



## Jaxhair (Mar 30, 2009)

Thanks for replying Ooop2 - very helpful!

Rsmith - fab twists girl! 

NatrlChallenge - how about a pic or 2 ;-)? 

Update:

I started playing around with my hair on Saturday and unravelled my twists. Wore a TO to work yesterday which won me a few compliments but no pic - forgot! I'm preparing for a clarifying wash, henna and a DC and have oil and condish pre-wash in my hair at the moment but will wear it that way today as I go about my errands.  I'll try take pics as I do what I have to do, which won't be done till tomorrow - will update with results in the next 2 days.

HHG and twisting ladies!


----------



## rsmith (Mar 30, 2009)

Thanks for the compliment Tashima and Jaxhair.!!  Make sure you all post some pics.


----------



## donewit-it (Mar 30, 2009)

My hair is still in last weeks twists.  I did co-wash and moisturized yesterday.  I did a ever so slight dusting of any splits I could find.  More so a Search n Destroy.  Hair is in a ponytail.

I did some shopping over the weekend and purchased some VO5 Detangle and Shine spray and some EcoStyler clear gel; and last week order them darn plastic caps that you blow dry to yurr head.  

I promised that I wouldn't buy any new products but I can't help myself checking the threads every 20 minutes


----------



## donewit-it (Mar 30, 2009)

rsmith said:


> Here are my twist I did a couple of days ago. Hopefully I will be able to keep them for 2 weeks.


 

Your hair is getting long


----------



## rsmith (Mar 30, 2009)

Hi Donewit-it

I can not believe how fast my hair is growing.  I am so happy to be seeing some growth.  What are you doing with your hair today?


----------



## oooop2 (Mar 30, 2009)

rsmith said:


> Here are my twist I did a couple of days ago. Hopefully I will be able to keep them for 2 weeks.


 
Really cute..And I also agree that your hair is growing 



NatrlChallenge said:


> OMG, you guys were not kidding when you said you can get growth from twists. Even my busted twists made my hair thrive. I finally did one decent set of 2 strand twists on my head. Now I'm pretty sure I can keep this up without a problem. I now can exercise without worrying about my hair. I'm free!  Now I'm going to research twist out styles. I'm excited beyond belief with my hair. I'll be able to update my fotki on Tuesday.


 
Yep..I love twist.  My hair thrives the most when I am wearing them...



tashima said:


> oohhh I love your twist!!!
> 
> oooop2: thanks you. I can learn alot from this post. I used AOHC and OHHB but when I posted it was on dry, un-clarified hair which didn't penetrate at all. After clarifying with a baking soda mix added to vo5 condish as a co wash my hair was soo soft but with puffy roots. My plan today is to twist with just using my spritz and ORS twist and lock gel to lay down the roots and seal with oil. My hair is STILL moisturized from 2 days ago which is amazing in my case. LOL When not in twist I usually cornrow my hair and wrap with scarf while working out.


 
Glad you are able to learn from this post...Okay, what is AOHC and OHHB??? I am racking my brain trying to figure it out 

Have you tried twisting on dry hair?  That my also help to reduce your puffy roots....



Jaxhair said:


> Thanks for replying Ooop2 - very helpful!
> 
> Rsmith - fab twists girl!
> 
> ...


 
Okay Jax...Next time you better remember to take pics of your TOs for we're going to talk about you 



donewit-it said:


> My hair is still in last weeks twists. I did co-wash and moisturized yesterday. I did a ever so slight dusting of any splits I could find. More so a Search n Destroy. Hair is in a ponytail.
> 
> I did some shopping over the weekend and purchased some VO5 Detangle and Shine spray and some EcoStyler clear gel; and last week order them darn plastic caps that you blow dry to yurr head.
> 
> I promised that I wouldn't buy any new products but I can't help myself checking the threads every 20 minutes


 
LOL on your search and destroy...I had to finally give myself a good trim when this challenge started.  And I can't resist buying new products either....It's an addiction...

Update on me...Nursed my hair back.  Henna is definitely working in loosening up my strands.  Did a henna gloss on Saturday.  Was thinking about putting in small twist, but it got too late, so I did big ones.












Then the next day, I was late for church and had to do something w/ my hair, so I did this:





















It's amazing what a ponytail and flower clip can do...Here's to me trying to be creative 

Will wear the ponytail til midweek, then retwist smaller....

Glad to hear everyone is doing well.  I'm really enjoying all of your updates!!!


----------



## donewit-it (Mar 30, 2009)

oooop2 said:


> Really cute..And I also agree that your hair is growing
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Looks great.  I'm really tempted to try henna.


----------



## rsmith (Mar 30, 2009)

Ooooop2
Your hair looks great! I love that updo.  I cant wait until I get some lenth so I can do one that looks decent.


----------



## miss Congeniality (Mar 30, 2009)

Oooop2, your hair is too cute, what do you do with left over henna. I did a henna treatment this weekend and have so much leftover.


----------



## donewit-it (Mar 30, 2009)

rsmith said:


> Hi Donewit-it
> 
> I can not believe how fast my hair is growing.  I am so happy to be seeing some growth.  What are you doing with your hair today?



Hey,

Just being lazy.  i've been moisturizing my dry twists.  I'm thinking about taking them out and sporting a twist out.  Probably on Wednesday.  And Retwist Sunday night


----------



## oooop2 (Mar 30, 2009)

miss Congeniality said:


> Oooop2, your hair is too cute, what do you do with left over henna. I did a henna treatment this weekend and have so much leftover.


 
Hey..I henna every 12 days and do a gloss ever 7.  So I just add the left over henna to my condish bottle what I am using for my gloss.  But I rarely have left over henna...HTHs


----------



## Kay.Dee (Mar 30, 2009)

I'm putting in twist extensions again  right now.  I got bored with my real hair in twists (style wise)
I washed and tried a caramel treatment.  while it was great and my hair felt wonderful, it's very hard to get out!


----------



## kinkycotton (Mar 31, 2009)

hi oooop2;
sorry bout that. AOHC IS Amla and Olive Heavy Cream, OHHB is Olive and Honey Hydrating Balm. With these products I did try using it on dry hair which gave me length but didn't penetrate. It looked a hot mess.  Since it's a heavier cream it worked best on wet to damped hair. Yesterday I did one twist with ORS lock and gel and glycerin/water spritz and it's still in smooth condition and the rest of my hair is still moisturized.  :2cool: 

Oh and I Love your hair pics.


----------



## productjunkie814 (Mar 31, 2009)

Don't you just love how you can pull twists up into an effortless looking, gorgeous updo?  And it doubly protects your ends!  I fell off for a few days...wore a twist out for three days and then a wash and go yesterday.  Back in twists tonight.  I did a DC and steam treatment at the steam room at the gym...it felt sooo nice.  And I also made the room smell like AOHSR, lol.  Going to twist with my Victoria's Secret So Sexy spritz (condish diluted in water) and shea butter.  My hair is definitely growing from this - I could tell because when I wash, I feel my hair well past my nape and shoulders


----------



## cherryhair123 (Mar 31, 2009)

I enjoy twisting my hair
It's so relaxing
I just wish my hair would stay twisted without having to roll the ends


----------



## oooop2 (Mar 31, 2009)

tashima said:


> hi oooop2;
> sorry bout that. AOHC IS Amla and Olive Heavy Cream, OHHB is Olive and Honey Hydrating Balm. With these products I did try using it on dry hair which gave me length but didn't penetrate. It looked a hot mess.  Since it's a heavier cream it worked best on wet to damped hair. Yesterday I did one twist with ORS lock and gel and glycerin/water spritz and it's still in smooth condition and the rest of my hair is still moisturized. :2cool:
> 
> Oh and I Love your hair pics.


 
THanks for explaining.  I have quite a bit of Qhemet products that I loaded up on last summer while in the USA.  Why are they all sitting here collecting dust.  I tend to prefer my homemade shea mix.  This is what happens when you are a product junkie.  But I'm sure I'll use them eventually..LOL  

And thanks for the compliment on my hair 



productjunkie814 said:


> Don't you just love how you can pull twists up into an effortless looking, gorgeous updo? And it doubly protects your ends! I fell off for a few days...wore a twist out for three days and then a wash and go yesterday. Back in twists tonight. I did a DC and steam treatment at the steam room at the gym...it felt sooo nice. And I also made the room smell like AOHSR, lol. Going to twist with my Victoria's Secret So Sexy spritz (condish diluted in water) and shea butter. My hair is definitely growing from this - I could tell because when I wash, I feel my hair well past my nape and shoulders


 
Yes..I love the style and ease of an effortless updo (result of Bantu knots that were still too damp to wear down):













cherryhair123 said:


> I enjoy twisting my hair
> It's so relaxing
> I just wish my hair would stay twisted without having to roll the ends


 
What is your hair texture?  My twist tend to stay in place, but my daughters unravels w/in 1-2days...

Hope everyone is doing well.  I'm currently sporting an updo from Bantu knots gone wrong


----------



## Jaxhair (Apr 1, 2009)

Ooop2, you're updos are superfab! 

Looks like the whole process of pre-pooing, washing, henna and DCing my hair will take me 4 days, lol. I just don't have the patience (and the hours) to do it all in one stretch.

Anyway, here's what my hair's been up to since Saturday. I need to co-wash and twist today...

Currently wearing a TWA but like I said, I need to twist today.


----------



## Jaxhair (Apr 1, 2009)

Oops! Talk you through the pics:
Saturating in condish to detangle, all detangled and in big twists ready for washing, henna applied, henna secured for bed, henna rinsed off... naked hair - was running late for a dental appointment so didn't even DC. Did that later but still wearing this way.


----------



## oooop2 (Apr 1, 2009)

Jaxhair said:


> Oops! Talk you through the pics:
> Saturating in condish to detangle, all detangled and in big twists ready for washing, henna applied, henna secured for bed, henna rinsed off... naked hair - was running late for a dental appointment so didn't even DC. Did that later but still wearing this way.


 
Look at you jazzing up your henna head w/a colorful scarf.  I'm sure my husband would appreciate that more than the GRANDMA turban I tend to wear ....Now I'm starting to realize why he hates when I wear henna to bed.  Plus the smell isn't the best....

Thanks for the compliment on my updo.  Initially I was a bit peeved that my knots didn't dry.  But since I applied them at 10pm completely wet, how in the world did I really expect for them to be dry at 9am.  So I decided to improvise w/ an updo...


----------



## Evolving78 (Apr 1, 2009)

well i am back in twists, so i am all good.


----------



## donewit-it (Apr 1, 2009)

I took out my week old twists this morning.  My hair has definitely grown since joining in the challenge.  I unfortunately don't have my camera with me today.  The twist out is very defined since it is the first day.  I'll probably re-twist Sunday night.

It's so funny how family members want you to do their hair.  I'll be doing my sister's relaxed hair.  She wants me to do some curls with my curlformers.  

When I get home tonight I'll take pictures of both of our hair.

Enjoy the day ladies.


----------



## rsmith (Apr 1, 2009)

Hi Donewit-it

I cant wait to see your pics of your sister's hair.


----------



## productjunkie814 (Apr 1, 2009)

Oooop! LOVE your bantu knot out!!!  I so want to try them out now, but I'll have to wait next week when I take these twists out.  What did you use?  How many knots?  Did you twist them first or just knot up?  TIA for your answers, lol.


----------



## oooop2 (Apr 1, 2009)

productjunkie814 said:


> Oooop! LOVE your bantu knot out!!! I so want to try them out now, but I'll have to wait next week when I take these twists out. What did you use? How many knots? Did you twist them first or just knot up? TIA for your answers, lol.


 
Hey..Thanks for the compliment!!

Cowashed hair w/DevaCurl and rinse out some.  I then added a bit more DevaCurl and Hello Hydration condish as a leave in.  Then, I applied my shea-aloe mix to my damp hair and did about 15 knots (twisted my hair first).  Woke up and twist were still damp.  Started the process too late (started around 10pm).  Tried to blowdry some, but it was taking too long.  Hair felt super soft and fluffy after, so I decided to pull my hair up into a ponytail and add a flower for a little enhancing...

Can't wait to see yours


----------



## oooop2 (Apr 1, 2009)

The sign of a true henna addict!!  






Purchased at an indian store here and in the USA.





My newest 100yen store discovery...High quality henna for $1.





My stash....LOL  My huband last night was telling me I was OUT OF CONTROL!! hehehehe


----------



## rsmith (Apr 1, 2009)

Oooop2  what exactly does henna do.   I have heard that it thickens hair.  My hair is fine and thin naturally.  How would it thicken it?  I know my question seems dumb.  I just want to know what the benefits are.


----------



## oooop2 (Apr 2, 2009)

rsmith said:


> Oooop2 what exactly does henna do. I have heard that it thickens hair. My hair is fine and thin naturally. How would it thicken it? I know my question seems dumb. I just want to know what the benefits are.


 
I started using henna last year, but was only doing it like once every few months.  Then, I found this blog:http://www.curlynikki.com/search/label/Henna and decided to starting applying henna every 12 days for 3m and henna floss every 7days to see if I've noticed a difference.  I can't tell you how strong and healthy my hair feels.  Some complain about henna drying out their hair, but I've been able to find the right concoction for my hair, so dryness isn't a problem.  Per my results, I can't say enough positive things about henna.  My daughter has thick hair w/fine strands and I do a gloss on her every 2 weeks.  I'm even starting to see a difference in her hair.....


----------



## Jaxhair (Apr 2, 2009)

Thanks Ooop2 - the scarf os actually an old body wrap that I shredded into pieces. I tend to reduce, reuse and recycle, so alot of my old clothes end up being used as hair wraps and wipes etc. Yup, the smell of henna isn't the best but I can tolerate it okay. 

Ooop, I know you're getting a TON of questions but would you kindly please go through your henna timetable. Take a period of 20 days for example - you henna every 12 days and gloss every 7.... does that mean you alternate between treatment and gloss, i.e. henna today, gloss 7 days later and henna 12 days after that and gloss 7 days later etc, etc? I really want to do more henna - my hair feels wonderfully strong and God knows I could do with more thickness too. 

And may I mention that you could open shop with all that henna - jeez girl, you sure are not joking!!!!! Wow! And I thought I was well stocked up with my 5 boxes.......

My update. I've decided I'll do the tiniest twists I've done in a while - will take forever but I know it'll be worth it in the end, espesh if I can try and make them last 3 weeks. Only done 2 so far, so nothing to show for yet. And I'm dealing with the mother of all tangles after having my hair loose and shrunken for days - that'll teach me!!! I'm on a quest to find a way of doing henna treatments whilst in twists - won't stop trying till I get it sussed out. That would be the icing in my protective styling challenge, if I can get that done successfully. I'm hating dealing with these tangles! Only happens this way when I do wet stuff to my loose hair - hence my long spells between henna treatments, sigh.


----------



## oooop2 (Apr 2, 2009)

Jaxhair said:


> Thanks Ooop2 - the scarf os actually an old body wrap that I shredded into pieces. I tend to reduce, reuse and recycle, so alot of my old clothes end up being used as hair wraps and wipes etc. Yup, the smell of henna isn't the best but I can tolerate it okay.
> 
> Ooop, I know you're getting a TON of questions but would you kindly please go through your henna timetable. Take a period of 20 days for example - you henna every 12 days and gloss every 7.... does that mean you alternate between treatment and gloss, i.e. henna today, gloss 7 days later and henna 12 days after that and gloss 7 days later etc, etc? I really want to do more henna - my hair feels wonderfully strong and God knows I could do with more thickness too.
> 
> ...


 
Hey...No prob on the questions.  We're hear to learn from each other.

Regarding your henna question....Take the month of April (30days).  So I will do a henna treatment on April 2.  Then in 7 days April 9, I will do a henna gloss.  Then 5 days later April 14, I will do another henna treatment.  Then 7 days later, I will do a henna gloss....So this is my henna schedule.

Regarding using henna while in twist, you may have better results purchasing henna shampoo/condish.  They actually sell it here.  I used it for a short time, but prefer the henna powder.  ANd if ever you figure of the trick of getting henna out of twist (besides unloosening and redoing) let me know. 

And LOL on my henna stash...And why am I getting the itch to purchase the remaining boxes that I left on the shelf


----------



## donewit-it (Apr 2, 2009)

Just wanted to add some pictures of my twist-out for the remaining week.  Last night I did my sister's hair in curlformers.  They will fall in the next few days, but she's happy with the results.


----------



## Evolving78 (Apr 2, 2009)

donewit-it said:


> Just wanted to add some pictures of my twist-out for the remaining week.  Last night I did my sister's hair in curlformers.  They will fall in the next few days, but she's happy with the results.



good job all around!


----------



## Jaxhair (Apr 3, 2009)

I agree Done-wit - fab job on both heads of hair!

Ooop2, thanks! I wouldn't buy another condish at the moment - I have enough to get a little confused as to what to use next, lol. Will let you know when I work out how to henna on twists, lol, but like you say, I may do the whole process twisted then redo the twists to get everything our. OR, I could try make a very concentrated mix and sqeeze the goodness into a condish, OR, I could put henna in a muslin bag and drop that into a bottle of condish and just leave it in there. Will let you know.....

Okay, I'm doing some tiny, tiny twists and I'm only a third done, sigh. My wash and go for 2 days has tangled my hair something wrong and detangling gently is taking me forever. I almost cried at one point, and swore never to be tempted by the ease of wash and gos ever again - it's not worth the pain. Having said that, I'm pleased that I'm doing it in stages and slowly, taking a break when I get overwhelmed, so I'm not losing hair to breakage due to rough handling - 6 months ago, I would have tore through the tangled mess with a comb in 5 minutes and I would be done now but I lost so much hair (thought it was 'normal') and my scalp was forever sore.  Wearing head wraps in between. I think my hair is the most tightly coiled - that 4bz classification is not right for me. I must be a 5bz, sigh.

Apologies about the rant, just felt like sharing, lol. Hope the twists will be done soon.....


----------



## rsmith (Apr 3, 2009)

donewit-it said:


> Just wanted to add some pictures of my twist-out for the remaining week. Last night I did my sister's hair in curlformers. They will fall in the next few days, but she's happy with the results.


 

You did a great job.  Thanks for sharing with us.


----------



## Writer100 (Apr 3, 2009)

Good Morning Ladies:

I've been lurking in this thread for awhile.  Actually, I subscribed but I'm not apart of the challenge.  First I want to say, Ms. Ooop2 - your hair pictures in this thread is my dream hair.  Your hair is absolutely beautiful.

But I have a question, is it the henna that makes your natural hair glossy like that?  I have what I believe is 4b hair and I'm completely natural.  However, I'm just amazed at the glossyness (glossiness?) of you all's hair.


----------



## oooop2 (Apr 3, 2009)

Writer100 said:


> Good Morning Ladies:
> 
> I've been lurking in this thread for awhile. Actually, I subscribed but I'm not apart of the challenge. First I want to say, Ms. Ooop2 - your hair pictures in this thread is my dream hair. Your hair is absolutely beautiful.
> 
> But I have a question, is it the henna that makes your natural hair glossy like that? I have what I believe is 4b hair and I'm completely natural. However, I'm just amazed at the glossyness (glossiness?) of you all's hair.


 
You're so sweet..Thanks for the compliment.  Regarding your question, I think for me, it's a combination of my frequent use of henna and the shea-butter concoction that I apply to my hair daily.  Henna has just given my hair some amazing health and body that I didn't have before.  My strands are loser.  My hair doesn't tangle as easily.  I'm not experiencing any breaking.  And shedding has been reduced tremedously.  Hence the reason why I am an addict w/ so many boxes of henna 

Let me know if you have any more questions...


----------



## TwistNMx (Apr 4, 2009)

I'm interested if not too late...I know I'm very late. 
I'm wearing twists 98% of the time.


----------



## kinkycotton (Apr 4, 2009)

oooop2 said:


> You're so sweet..Thanks for the compliment.  Regarding your question, I think for me, it's a combination of my frequent use of henna and the shea-butter concoction that I apply to my hair daily.  Henna has just given my hair some amazing health and body that I didn't have before.  My strands are loser.  My hair doesn't tangle as easily.  I'm not experiencing any breaking.  And shedding has been reduced tremedously.  Hence the reason why I am an addict w/ so many boxes of henna
> 
> Let me know if you have any more questions...



I was just curious, is the Caramel Treatment almost like a henna without the protein?


----------



## EMJazzy (Apr 4, 2009)

Ya'll got me wanting to try henna.


----------



## anherica (Apr 4, 2009)

Hi fellow challengers, sorry it's been a while since my last update. But I finally took my previous set of twists down after 4 weeks, lost my mind, and decided to attempt flat ironing. I posted a thread about it here. I say lost my mind because it took forever. But I was curious, and now my curiosity is sated.

The flat iron lasted about 24 hours.  I was paranoid about damage, but my hair is fine and I put in very large twists. I'm still rocking them now (a week later), and the pictures below show my hair after my new deep condish mix. a washing with black soap and a coffee rinse. I just added some JBCO when I was done and my hair feels really great. Scalp too, because I added a few drops of tea tree oil to my black soap. 

oooop2 you are really making it hard for a sister to not order some henna.


----------



## donewit-it (Apr 4, 2009)

I dyed my hair a silken black from Texture n Tones.  I have the Pantene conditioner in my hair and it is drying while I go bout my business.  I didn't detangle since I didn't have my supplies with me, but I will on Sunday and get back into twists.

Not worth taking pictures,  I need to study.

My boredom with my hair and desire to have shine without the thickness of the henna treatments drove me to just dye it black.  I'm not worried about any damage as I've had success with this dye in the past and my hair is strong like bull.

Enjoy the weekend


----------



## oooop2 (Apr 6, 2009)

donewit-it said:


> Just wanted to add some pictures of my twist-out for the remaining week. Last night I did my sister's hair in curlformers. They will fall in the next few days, but she's happy with the results.


 
Nice job 


Jaxhair said:


> I agree Done-wit - fab job on both heads of hair!
> 
> Ooop2, thanks! I wouldn't buy another condish at the moment - I have enough to get a little confused as to what to use next, lol. Will let you know when I work out how to henna on twists, lol, but like you say, I may do the whole process twisted then redo the twists to get everything our. OR, I could try make a very concentrated mix and sqeeze the goodness into a condish, OR, I could put henna in a muslin bag and drop that into a bottle of condish and just leave it in there. Will let you know.....
> 
> ...


 
Did you finally finish your tiny twist Jax???



TwistNMx said:


> I'm interested if not too late...I know I'm very late.
> I'm wearing twists 98% of the time.


 
Sorry you missed the cut off deadline.  But definitely feel free to offer advice/give suggestions/ask questions.  



tashima said:


> I was just curious, is the Caramel Treatment almost like a henna without the protein?


  I do something similar to the caramel treatment.  And I use it when my hair is feeling dry and I want to step up the moisture level and softness in my hair.  My henna treatment, helps loosen up my strands, strengthens my hairs, and gives my hair more body and shine.  Hence why I am using it so much....



EMJazzy said:


> Ya'll got me wanting to try henna.


 
You should try it.  Especially is you have issues w/ tangles and want to strengthen your strands....



anherica said:


> Hi fellow challengers, sorry it's been a while since my last update. But I finally took my previous set of twists down after 4 weeks, lost my mind, and decided to attempt flat ironing. I posted a thread about it here. I say lost my mind because it took forever. But I was curious, and now my curiosity is sated.
> 
> The flat iron lasted about 24 hours.  I was paranoid about damage, but my hair is fine and I put in very large twists. I'm still rocking them now (a week later), and the pictures below show my hair after my new deep condish mix. a washing with black soap and a coffee rinse. I just added some JBCO when I was done and my hair feels really great. Scalp too, because I added a few drops of tea tree oil to my black soap.
> 
> oooop2 you are really making it hard for a sister to not order some henna.


 
WOW!!! You hair is so thick.  And LOL about you being paranoid about hair damage.  I feel the same way whenever I flat-iron my hair.  But I have to admit, I love you kinky-twisted up hair much better 

I love Henna...You should try it 



donewit-it said:


> I dyed my hair a silken black from Texture n Tones. I have the Pantene conditioner in my hair and it is drying while I go bout my business. I didn't detangle since I didn't have my supplies with me, but I will on Sunday and get back into twists.
> 
> Not worth taking pictures, I need to study.
> 
> ...


 
Did you achieve the color you wanted???

Update on me:

Currently in large twist.  I swear I am loving this style.  Easy to do (10-15min).  Easy to co-wash (Done 4-5x/wk).  Easy to henna.  Easy to style in an updo/ponytail/twistouts/textured fro.  I may never go back to small twist


----------



## donewit-it (Apr 6, 2009)

Out of boredom I went on a small hair product shopping spree.  I felt the need to dye my hair because I want that bling that I see all of you beautiful ladies have.  I don't think I want to pursue the henna thing, because my hair is thick enough.  So much that its sometimes unmanageable.  I have many serums and I even bout the Organix Shea butter shine serum.  I like it alot.  It left my hair very soft.  In fact Harmon's has all their products for $4.99  I may buy some other things.  Don't need them, but I am a PJ.

I chose to dye my hair because I have a couple of grays poking through.  Needless to say, my hair looks the same to me.  My sister said she noticed but only after I bought it to here attention.

Tonight, I am going to do a deep treatment with my new hydracaps, and possible flat twist my hair.

Will post pictures tomorrow.


----------



## donewit-it (Apr 6, 2009)

Okay, here is my latest do.  I didn't know what to do, so once again; a ponytail

I washed, DC and rinsed in some cold-*** water in the sink.  Hot water heater died while I had conditioner in my hair  I sealed with shea butter and JBCO

I did the flat twists with some Ecostyler gel (first time using it).  I doubt this will last very long.   I will tie it up with my scarf for bed.


----------



## donewit-it (Apr 6, 2009)

oooop2 said:


> Nice job
> 
> 
> Did you finally finish your tiny twist Jax???
> ...


I don't know.  I think I missed some spots.  I just wanted to hide some of my grays.  It will do I suppose.  I tell ya, I just don't know what to do with myself


----------



## Jaxhair (Apr 7, 2009)

oooop2 said:


> Did you finally finish your tiny twist Jax???



Good question. Ermmm....... nope . See, I had a terrible time detangling after the 2 days of wash and gos. I did most of my hair but there are still 4 big box braids at the back that need detangling and converting into small twists - 3-5 twists per braid. I'm too knackered with my hair right now to get it completed. They'd take me about a hour but I can't be bothered right now. Still co-washing and DCing though, so I guess I'll get them done eventually - maybe as I refresh these twists too. I'm never wearing a WnG again.... well, not soon anyway, the trauma afterwards isn't worth it. I guess I should take a pic or 2 - sulking at my hair at the moment, lol! Just doing the bare minimum to keep it in good condition - no loving this week!


----------



## anherica (Apr 7, 2009)

donewit-it, I really like that flat twist style. purdy!


----------



## oooop2 (Apr 7, 2009)

donewit-it said:


> Okay, here is my latest do. I didn't know what to do, so once again; a ponytail
> 
> I washed, DC and rinsed in some cold-*** water in the sink. Hot water heater died while I had conditioner in my hair I sealed with shea butter and JBCO
> 
> I did the flat twists with some Ecostyler gel (first time using it). I doubt this will last very long. I will tie it up with my scarf for bed.


 
Okay..You are going to have to take me through the step-by-step process of how you FLAT TWIST your hair.  Love it..It's so neat and pretty!!!



donewit-it said:


> I don't know. I think I missed some spots. I just wanted to hide some of my grays. It will do I suppose. I tell ya, I just don't know what to do with myself


 
Hey..It's all about the coverage 



Jaxhair said:


> Good question. Ermmm....... nope . See, I had a terrible time detangling after the 2 days of wash and gos. I did most of my hair but there are still 4 big box braids at the back that need detangling and converting into small twists - 3-5 twists per braid. I'm too knackered with my hair right now to get it completed. They'd take me about a hour but I can't be bothered right now. Still co-washing and DCing though, so I guess I'll get them done eventually - maybe as I refresh these twists too. I'm never wearing a WnG again.... well, not soon anyway, the trauma afterwards isn't worth it. I guess I should take a pic or 2 - sulking at my hair at the moment, lol! Just doing the bare minimum to keep it in good condition - no loving this week!


 
Sorry WnG don't work for you.  My hair loves them, but it destroys my ends w/ all the knots.  So I don't do them very often anymore.  But you're a better woman than me.  I haven't attempted tiny twist since May 08.  The process just takes WAY TO LONG for me 

Keep updating ladies


----------



## donewit-it (Apr 7, 2009)

oooop2 said:


> *Okay..You are going to have to take me through the step-by-step process of how you FLAT TWIST your hair.  Love it..It's so neat and pretty!!!
> *
> 
> 
> ...




I'm actually surprised they came out so nice.  What I did was make the parts small.  Any other time I attempted them, I made the parts big and they came out a hot mess.  I actually took my time this time and detangled and brushed each section with a small yet ample amount of the gel.  Previously I didn't use the gel trying to be au naturale.

I then two strand twisted to the scalp.  I didn't secure with rubberbands instead just left the ends in the ponytail in the back.  I then ran somemore gel in the back pony and twisted just the ends of the pony.  I imagine that I will have a mess when I take town.  We will see.

WnGs don't work for me either anymore.  I don't remember when I took my last set of twists down, but I didn't detangle them right away.  I wore a twist out for a couple of days then started co-washing.  I then went and dyed my hair and still hadn't detangled my hair.

I bought those hydracaps and was anxious to try it so when I washed my hair with some Ellin Lavar Optimoist shampoo (My sister gave it to me to try out).  My hair was a tangled mess.  But only in the back.  My front hairs are a different texture, so that wasn't a problem.  But my back  At first I blamed the shampoo but then I realized what I had done to my hair over the past few days.

I then DC'd with Queen Helene's Cholesterol in the front, and my Nacidit Olive Oil conditioner and Lustrasilk Cholesterol in the back.  Both of these conditioners melt my hair like no body's business.  I slapped that cap on my head.  That was actually fun having it shrink to my big ole head.  I sat and watched television for about 30 minutes and detangled each section of hair.  Then discovered my hot water heater wasn't working.  I rinsed my head in the kitchen sink after about an hour of trying to get a plumber to come out.

Needless to say, the plumber has still not come out as I'm typing now, but my hair looks cute


----------



## rsmith (Apr 7, 2009)

donewit-it said:


> Okay, here is my latest do. I didn't know what to do, so once again; a ponytail
> 
> I washed, DC and rinsed in some cold-*** water in the sink. Hot water heater died while I had conditioner in my hair I sealed with shea butter and JBCO
> 
> I did the flat twists with some Ecostyler gel (first time using it). I doubt this will last very long. I will tie it up with my scarf for bed.


 


You did a good job on your flat twist.


----------



## Ms Lala (Apr 7, 2009)

I retwisted my hair last Monday and so far so good. I forgot how easy twists are to maintain.  I am still noticing some breakage on my ends.  I think I am too rough sometimes w/my hair when I am taking it  loose.  My hair is looking healthy again.  I am going to trim it soon because I noticed quite a few split ends.


----------



## oooop2 (Apr 9, 2009)

Henna'd last night (overnight).  D/Cd this morning w/ HE Hello Hydration.  After I rinsed some out..Applied a bit more leavein condish and my sheabutter concoction and did large twist.  Let me hair air dry in the large twist.  Tonight, I undid the large twist and made them smaller.  Will wear small twist for about 1 week....

Hope everyone is doing well!!!


----------



## Jaxhair (Apr 10, 2009)

Still hanging there. Hair still in a mix of tiny twists and 4 big-ish braids at the back but we're becoming friends again. I've been co-washing and applying AO HSR as a leave in condish and have DCed twice. It certainly feels softer and moisturised. Still scared of taking the braids apart, lol - might do that this weekend, get them twisted. Then it'll be time to re-twist the whole head, but that'll be fine as my routine will be back to normal. Wash and gos are BADDDD!!!!! For me anyway...

How're you doing ladies?


----------



## DDTexlaxed (Apr 11, 2009)

Hey, ladies! I am finally did a 2 strand twist set this week end and got complimented on it!  I'm so glad I did not give up. The tears are meant as happy tears. Doing my twists wet made it so much easier for me and the twists curled up on the ends by themselves. I feel so empowered. Finally seeing the results of my perseverance.


----------



## Jaxhair (Apr 12, 2009)

I finally finished my twists ladies! My hair is all detangles from the W&G mess. Sadly, with all the co-washing and DCing it's all fuzzy but i really don't care - won't re-do them till next weekend. I'm happy again, lol.

Had MT and ayurveda oil under plastic and rubber overnight. Co-washing with my HE and Pantene infused with henna and DCing with AO HSR. Yum!


----------



## Jaxhair (Apr 12, 2009)

NatrlChallenge said:


> Hey, ladies! I am finally did a 2 strand twist set this week end and got complimented on it!  I'm so glad I did not give up. The tears are meant as happy tears. Doing my twists wet made it so much easier for me and the twists curled up on the ends by themselves. I feel so empowered. Finally seeing the results of my perseverance.



Congratulations are in order girl! Well done! I still don't get how you mastered flat twists before 2 strand twists though. My flat twists are whack, lol. I had a dream I could do them last night - weird! How about pics :wink2: ?


----------



## anherica (Apr 12, 2009)

Congrats NatrlChallenge! I know you have been working really hard on getting your twists the way you want them!

As for me, I DC'd with Silicon Mix today, shampooed with CON green label and applied some Garnier Nektar condish. Did a final rinse with wine and water. I ran out of ACV a few weeks ago, and our local grocery store doesn't carry it on a regular basis. I used wine vinegar once before and it worked, and I read somewhere else that wine could be used as a hair rinse. I have a few bottles here that are open and I hate the way they taste....so I figured couldn't hurt. It certainly didn't, and my hair feels just as nice as it does after an ACV rinse, so I am not complaining.

I don't have the energy today, so I'll be putting in new twists tomorrow. I hope everyone else is doing well!


----------



## rsmith (Apr 12, 2009)

Here are my twist ladies.  It only took me 2hrs to do them.  I did them bigger this time.  I think I like them.   hopefully they will last like the mini twist do.


----------



## donewit-it (Apr 12, 2009)

rsmith said:


> Here are my twist ladies.  It only took me 2hrs to do them.  I did them bigger this time.  I think I like them.   hopefully they will last like the mini twist do.



Wow 2 hours.  Great.  I debating on if I want to twist tonight or just deep condition again and go to bed.  I am exhausted.

After I watch No. 1 Ladies Detective Agency


----------



## donewit-it (Apr 13, 2009)

Okay I just twisted my hair.  It took me about 1 1/2 hrs and I didn't even do my whole head.

Anyway, let me start by saying that I got the hairstyle from a woman on youtube.  Her hair is shorter than mine but nonetheless, it is a cute style and I wanted to emulate it.  Didn't work.

I tried to salvage my work by just pinning it up and wrapping it up for bed.  Needless to say these bad boys will be out by Thursday I'm sure!

Excuse the greasy face, I was working y'all.  My last twist in the back I didn't even bother detangling through since my hair was dry.  

I understand the grass is always greener on the other side, but you know what, some styles are just not made for my thick hair


----------



## donewit-it (Apr 13, 2009)

And one more for good measure







Sick, I know!


----------



## oooop2 (Apr 13, 2009)

Hey ladies...Thanks for checking it..Been busy getting my house in order.  Will respond to your post later today...


----------



## rsmith (Apr 13, 2009)

donewit-it said:


> And one more for good measure
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Girl you are so funny.  At least you made the style your own.


----------



## Ms Lala (Apr 13, 2009)

I set my twists on rods using some gel for Easter Sunday.  They turned out pretty cute.  I flat twisted my twists to the side and let the curls hang.  I'll try to post a pic in my fotki.


----------



## oooop2 (Apr 15, 2009)

NatrlChallenge said:


> Hey, ladies! I am finally did a 2 strand twist set this week end and got complimented on it! I'm so glad I did not give up. The tears are meant as happy tears. Doing my twists wet made it so much easier for me and the twists curled up on the ends by themselves. I feel so empowered. Finally seeing the results of my perseverance.


 
Yeah for you NatrlChallenge...So glad you feel empowered!!!



Jaxhair said:


> I finally finished my twists ladies! My hair is all detangles from the W&G mess. Sadly, with all the co-washing and DCing it's all fuzzy but i really don't care - won't re-do them till next weekend. I'm happy again, lol.
> 
> Had MT and ayurveda oil under plastic and rubber overnight. Co-washing with my HE and Pantene infused with henna and DCing with AO HSR. Yum!


 
Glad to hear your hair is all twisted up.  I bet you were getting sick of twisting your hair.  So what will you do differently since you stated your hair doesn't like to be co-washed.  And was it easy to rinse the henna mix out of your twist?



anherica said:


> Congrats NatrlChallenge! I know you have been working really hard on getting your twists the way you want them!
> 
> As for me, I DC'd with Silicon Mix today, shampooed with CON green label and applied some Garnier Nektar condish. Did a final rinse with wine and water. I ran out of ACV a few weeks ago, and our local grocery store doesn't carry it on a regular basis. I used wine vinegar once before and it worked, and I read somewhere else that wine could be used as a hair rinse. I have a few bottles here that are open and I hate the way they taste....so I figured couldn't hurt. It certainly didn't, and my hair feels just as nice as it does after an ACV rinse, so I am not complaining.
> 
> I don't have the energy today, so I'll be putting in new twists tomorrow. I hope everyone else is doing well!


 
Wine...Who knew???!!!  Thanks for the tip!!!



rsmith said:


> Here are my twist ladies. It only took me 2hrs to do them. I did them bigger this time. I think I like them. hopefully they will last like the mini twist do.


 
2 hrs...WOW!!!!



donewit-it said:


> Okay I just twisted my hair. It took me about 1 1/2 hrs and I didn't even do my whole head.
> 
> Anyway, let me start by saying that I got the hairstyle from a woman on youtube. Her hair is shorter than mine but nonetheless, it is a cute style and I wanted to emulate it. Didn't work.
> 
> ...


 
I think it's cute..Your twist are always so lush looking...!!!



Ms Lala said:


> I set my twists on rods using some gel for Easter Sunday. They turned out pretty cute. I flat twisted my twists to the side and let the curls hang. I'll try to post a pic in my fotki.


 
Wow...Can't wait to see!!

Thanks for the updates ladies... 

Well, my small twist lasted from Friday-Mon..They were looking a bit too frizzy, so I took them down and wore T/Os for 2days...

Cowashed and hand detangled hair tonight w/ Herbal Essence Hello Hydration...Applied shea-aloe mix to hair and placed in large twist.  Applied rollers to the ends in order to do Curly Nikki's TnC....

Hope everyone is doing well....

I'll be on vacation form April 17-May 5...So I may not be able to reply very frequently during that time.  But I promise to respond once I am back home...


----------



## donewit-it (Apr 18, 2009)

What are you ladies doing?

I thought we got lost for a minute.

I took out my last set of twists but I couldn't do a decent twist-out since I had it pinned up and it was stiff and dry from the gel.

I just washed it out and am sporting a puff.  I didn't detangle but I will this weekend.

I've been studying my butt off but I am sitting here now with a cap on to baggy over night.

I've been following the BKT threads, and I am quite intrigued.  However I won't do it.  I just don't like the idea of being a natural and having straighter hair after the shampoo, regardless of it being temporary ( If I understand correctly).  I am tempted to straighten my hair with the flatiron, but I will resist the urge since I don't really have the time to work on my hair (It is a project in of itself)

How's everyone else doing?

ETA:  After I washed my hair out with my ORS Aloe Shampoo, I slathered Lekair's Cholesterol in my hair and slept with it overnight.  The next morning I rinsed it out and applied Herbal Essences Totally Twisted Conditioner (Just a bit) and went on to work.  My curls were popping like popcorn.  My hair had beautiful shine and sheen (If I don't say so myself).  Later on in the afternoon, while admiring my hair in the car's visor mirror, I slapped some Organix Shea Butter serum, for no other reason, but obsession with my hair.

And now tonight, I just spritzed my hair with my rosewater, glycerin, avocado oil concoction and put my plastic cap on.  Can't wait to see the condition of my hair tomorrow.


----------



## Jaxhair (Apr 18, 2009)

Taking the twists out this weekend. Just started - love keeping it twisted for 2 weeks - so freeing! The fuzz though... I can live with it though, so long as I don't try a TO or a WnG. So, I'm removing and twisting into bigger twists which I'll keep for a few days and try sporting a TO puff for next weekend.

Ooop2, my hair loves co-washes.... it's the WnGs that kills it dead with the resulting tangles.

Donewit - sopunds like you're having a thriving love affair with your tresses - keep it going girl and let us know how it turns out after baggying. Good luck with the books!


----------



## donewit-it (Apr 18, 2009)

Jaxhair said:


> Taking the twists out this weekend. Just started - love keeping it twisted for 2 weeks - so freeing! The fuzz though... I can live with it though, so long as I don't try a TO or a WnG. So, I'm removing and twisting into bigger twists which I'll keep for a few days and try sporting a TO puff for next weekend.
> 
> Ooop2, my hair loves co-washes.... it's the WnGs that kills it dead with the resulting tangles.
> 
> *Donewit - sopunds like you're having a thriving love affair with your tresses - keep it going girl and let us know how it turns out after baggying. Good luck with the books!*





Thanks Jaxhair,  I am enjoying my natural hair.  

After I woke up and took off my plastic cap, my hair was moisturized and felt good.  All I did was fluff and go about my business.  Of course after studying and I took a shower, I couldn't help but wet it and co-wash with Kirkland's conditioner.  Rinsed then applied Herbal Essense, (the moisturizing one in the blue bottle) then sealed with Organix shine serum.  
Today it is less defined.  Conclusion,  the Herbal Essence Totally twisted (pink bottle) may yield curlier results or it may have been the overnight deep conditioning from the night before.  I'll have to experiement tonight with a deep condition again tonight and use the blue bottle conditioner tomorrow.

Okay, I'll spend a few more minutes on here, then back to studying


ETA:  After deep conditioning again last night, I noticed it was the conditioner that defined my curls.  I have now rinsed and detangled in large twist to air dry.  I applied Palmer Coconut milk and WGO on my scalp.

Tonight I will twist my hair dry for length.  Will post pictures tonight


----------



## rsmith (Apr 19, 2009)

I just took my twist out and wearing a twist out.  I am going to re twist today or tomorrow.


----------



## anherica (Apr 19, 2009)

Well, I'm still rocking my twists. Yesterday I did my usual wash and DC with black soap and Silicon Mix. I had to clip my ends earlier in the week. I tried holding onto them, goodness knows I HATE cutting off any hair, but even I know when to give up. They were dry and unresponsive to anything I did, and frankly started looking like they were just hanging on for dear life. So I took off (rather I had the hubby take off lol) about half an inch.
Now my hair feels and looks so much better!

Have a wonderful week ladies.


----------



## donewit-it (Apr 20, 2009)

Okay here are some pictures.  These twists took me about 3 hours.  I have never done them this small before.  Hopefully they will last at least 2 weeks.  I really like them.  I twisted with just shea butter.


----------



## oooop2 (Apr 23, 2009)

donewit-it said:


> What are you ladies doing?
> 
> I thought we got lost for a minute.
> 
> ...


 
You're post always crack me up...I think your hair is GORGEOUS!!! And am glad you are so into your hair 

BTW, what is the BKT thread???



Jaxhair said:


> Taking the twists out this weekend. Just started - love keeping it twisted for 2 weeks - so freeing! The fuzz though... I can live with it though, so long as I don't try a TO or a WnG. So, I'm removing and twisting into bigger twists which I'll keep for a few days and try sporting a TO puff for next weekend.
> 
> Ooop2, my hair loves co-washes.... it's the WnGs that kills it dead with the resulting tangles.
> 
> Donewit - sopunds like you're having a thriving love affair with your tresses - keep it going girl and let us know how it turns out after baggying. Good luck with the books!


 
Hey..How did your TO puff turn out?? I understand what you mean about the WnG.  I love them..But they produce WAY TOO MANY KNOTS for me!!!



donewit-it said:


> [/b]
> 
> 
> Thanks Jaxhair, I am enjoying my natural hair.
> ...


 
I love HE condish also.  I use the blue bottle as a DC.  Leaves my hair feeling fabulous!!



rsmith said:


> I just took my twist out and wearing a twist out. I am going to re twist today or tomorrow.


 
How did your TO turn out???



anherica said:


> Well, I'm still rocking my twists. Yesterday I did my usual wash and DC with black soap and Silicon Mix. I had to clip my ends earlier in the week. I tried holding onto them, goodness knows I HATE cutting off any hair, but even I know when to give up. They were dry and unresponsive to anything I did, and frankly started looking like they were just hanging on for dear life. So I took off (rather I had the hubby take off lol) about half an inch.
> Now my hair feels and looks so much better!
> 
> Have a wonderful week ladies.


I can relate to not wanting to let go of some length, but having too.  Once this challenge got started, I had to give my ends a good trim.  I had too many split ends/knots/incomplete splits.  They had to go...And like you, my hair looks and feels better after the trim.....



donewit-it said:


> Okay here are some pictures. These twists took me about 3 hours. I have never done them this small before. Hopefully they will last at least 2 weeks. I really like them. I twisted with just shea butter.


 
OMG..So cute..Love how lush they look?  How are they holding up?  Did you notice an increase in the frizz factor from only using shea butter???


Thanks ladies for checking in....Update of me:

Been sporting a twist and curl for the past 4 days.  I love this style..So effortless.  But in order to maintain the style, I have to lightly retwist at night in order to maintain the definition the next day....

Will wash hair tomorrow and apply small twist.  Hopefully, I'll maintain these twist for a week+..

How is everyone doing???


----------



## Ms Lala (Apr 23, 2009)

I finally updated my fotki.  I can't figure out how to post my pics in here.  I am in week 4 of wearing twists and my hair is hanging in there pretty well.  I thinks I have been slacking on moisturizing so I need to do better.


----------



## donewit-it (Apr 23, 2009)

oooop2 said:


> You're post always crack me up...I think your hair is GORGEOUS!!! And am glad you are so into your hair
> 
> *BTW, what is the BKT thread???*
> 
> ...


 

Brazilian Keratin Treatment.  Very interesting.  But nope, not interested.

Thank you for the compliment.  I really like the  shea butter in my hair.  It is so soft.  It's not frizzy at all.  In fact, I'm surprised it is lasting this long so neat.  I do sleep with my bonnet every night. So maybe that has something to do with it.

I've been dusting my ends while sitting here at work (studying).  Each time after I go through my head, I find more splits.  (WTH?)  Could it be the scissors in my drawer are dull and blunt.  I won't go to crazy with it, but I don't like the fact that I have splits.  They're not bad, but bad enough that I don't like it, especially considering I don't apply any heat to my hair regularly.

I also twisted my hair this time on dry hair.  My hair seems so long, I keep looking in my glass window in my office.  I'm sick

I was professing in another thread how dyeing my hair doesn't damage it, I hope I didn't mess it up.  Maybe I just need a good professional trim.  I don't want to trim it yet though, not until August


----------



## Jaxhair (Apr 24, 2009)

Still going strong girls! I have a whole load of updates to post - pics galore on my phone and camera - will have to weed out the bad and post the good soon, lol. 

I'm in big twists this week - 15. Did them Tuesday morning before work in 45 minutes - can't believe it! Partings are whack but they look good. Going to a salon for a trim today as like Done-wit, I keep finding splits and they drive me crazy. Made an appointment for today after work. Hope I don't lose too much length - I trust the girl though, she listens and is passionate about natural hair. She reckons she can do it well without straightening... Price - don't know but I think it'll be dear, sigh. Pics to come this evening or tomorrow morning...


----------



## Fhrizzball (Apr 25, 2009)

I'm not participating in this challenge but I have a question or two. How do you tie your scarves or bonnet so that your twists are still looking nice as when you first compleled tthem? I found if I tie my scarf then use my bonnet the twists are too smushed to revive and with just my bonnet they stick up any which way. I may try bobby pinning them down but I seem to be impaired when ever I use them. 

Second question for hair in general has anyone had any adverse effects for using a deep conditioner as a leavein because I didn't know it was a dc until I got home and the only other thing I have is a spritz and ors lock and twist which always leaves my hair hard. Any way to combat that? I try to be as light handed as possible with it but I still get problems.

Anyways good luck on your challenge ladies and sorry for intruding.


----------



## donewit-it (Apr 25, 2009)

Kusare said:


> I'm not participating in this challenge but I have a question or two. How do you tie your scarves or bonnet so that your twists are still looking nice as when you first compleled tthem? I found if I tie my scarf then use my bonnet the twists are too smushed to revive and with just my bonnet they stick up any which way. I may try bobby pinning them down but I seem to be impaired when ever I use them.
> 
> Second question for hair in general has anyone had any adverse effects for using a deep conditioner as a leavein because I didn't know it was a dc until I got home and the only other thing I have is a spritz and ors lock and twist which always leaves my hair hard. Any way to combat that? I try to be as light handed as possible with it but I still get problems.
> 
> Anyways good luck on your challenge ladies and sorry for intruding.


 

I am no expert, but I have found that if I put my hair in a low ponytail after twisting it stretchs my hair.  Then try your scarf or bonnet.

I haven't left a DC in my hair as a leave-in before, just regular ole conditioner and that has not given me any problems.


----------



## miss Congeniality (Apr 26, 2009)

I am still twistng. I have finally learn to flat twist. So I have been wearing some lately. Just trying to switch things up.


----------



## oooop2 (Apr 26, 2009)

Kusare said:


> I'm not participating in this challenge but I have a question or two. How do you tie your scarves or bonnet so that your twists are still looking nice as when you first compleled tthem? I found if I tie my scarf then use my bonnet the twists are too smushed to revive and with just my bonnet they stick up any which way. I may try bobby pinning them down but I seem to be impaired when ever I use them.
> 
> Second question for hair in general has anyone had any adverse effects for using a deep conditioner as a leavein because I didn't know it was a dc until I got home and the only other thing I have is a spritz and ors lock and twist which always leaves my hair hard. Any way to combat that? I try to be as light handed as possible with it but I still get problems.
> 
> Anyways good luck on your challenge ladies and sorry for intruding.


 
I don't cover my twist.  I just sleep on a satin pillowcase..Then in the morning I spritz my hair, add a little shea mix, and shake.

I also leave DC in my hair and twist...

HTH...


----------



## rsmith (Apr 26, 2009)

I am back from vacation.  I am still wearing twist.


----------



## productjunkie814 (Apr 28, 2009)

Hi everyone; been gone for a bit from the site (like a week, lol), but I'm back, and I've been twisting.  It's been all good

On a related note, I just celebrated my one year nappi-versary!  Whoo-hoo!    I wore my hair out in a twist out for the occasion, and IT WAS MY BEST ONE TO DATE!  And it really showed some length which really sweetened the experience.  Posted some pics for the month...the first two were an April Week 1 twist -out, and the last three are of my one year twist out a few days ago.  LOVED IT!  

Are we half way into this challenge yet?


----------



## donewit-it (Apr 28, 2009)

productjunkie814 said:


> Hi everyone; been gone for a bit from the site (like a week, lol), but I'm back, and I've been twisting. It's been all good
> 
> On a related note, I just celebrated my one year nappi-versary! Whoo-hoo!  I wore my hair out in a twist out for the occasion, and IT WAS MY BEST ONE TO DATE! And it really showed some length which really sweetened the experience. Posted some pics for the month...the first two were an April Week 1 twist -out, and the last three are of my one year twist out a few days ago. LOVED IT!
> 
> Are we half way into this challenge yet?


 

Looks great.  I saw the other thread, did you straighten your hair.  You have a nice length.

Well we are approaching May.  So yeah we are half way there.  I can't wait for this to be over, to straighten my hair and check out my length AND get a good TRIM.    

What did you use for your twist out.

I have one week old twist in my hair now.  I will take it out and wear a twist out over the weekend and wash and retwist on Sunday.

HHG everyone


----------



## rsmith (Apr 28, 2009)

productjunkie814 said:


> Hi everyone; been gone for a bit from the site (like a week, lol), but I'm back, and I've been twisting. It's been all good
> 
> On a related note, I just celebrated my one year nappi-versary! Whoo-hoo!  I wore my hair out in a twist out for the occasion, and IT WAS MY BEST ONE TO DATE! And it really showed some length which really sweetened the experience. Posted some pics for the month...the first two were an April Week 1 twist -out, and the last three are of my one year twist out a few days ago. LOVED IT!
> 
> Are we half way into this challenge yet?


 

Your hair looks very nice.


----------



## AngelDoll (Apr 28, 2009)

I am not in this challenge, but I have had my hair in twists for about two weeks and I know that my hair has grown at least half an inch since I put the twists in. I usually wear a bun, but I have a sprained shoulder and I am unable to comb my hair every day. These twists have been a life saver for me, very low maintenance. Needless to say, I will be wearing my hair in twists for the rest of the summer.

Good luck ladies!!!!


----------



## Jaxhair (Apr 28, 2009)

Okay, didn't manage to get a trim Friday - salon was too full and I wasn't willing to wait. I really need one though. Will have to wait till when I'm not working so I can make a morning appointment as they open up. 

Anyway, still wearing fat twists and loving them. Got 20 right now - will try and get to 25 then 30 so I'm not having top re-do them as they come apart. Still DC every other day - this is cool!

Miss Congeniality - congrats on learning to flat twist - need to learn too, lol.

RSmith - welcome back! How did your hair behave whilst on holiday? Did you do anything special with it re protection from salt/pool water? Did you swim?

PJ814 - fabulous TO - happy 1 year anniversary!

Kusare, AD - hi! Will you join us on the next twisting challenge? Assuming there will be another, huh Ooop2? I also use any good moisturising conditioner, including deep conditioners as leave-ins. They do a much better job than leave in conditioners for me anyway. My hair's too short still, so I just spritz and moisturise on days I don't wash (I co-wash and DC pretty much any other day).

Fab job girls, let's keep this up!


----------



## donewit-it (Apr 28, 2009)

Hey ladies,

I just got my steamer from Salons R Us.  I'm in love.

Tonight I washed my twists with ORS Aloe Shampoo, and deep conditioned under the steamer with ORS Hair Mayonaise (new product)

I'm airdrying now and will moisturize with shea and castor oil on my ends.

Just wanted to share the joy in steaming


----------



## productjunkie814 (Apr 28, 2009)

donewit-it said:


> Looks great. I saw the other thread, *did you straighten your hair.* You have a nice length.
> 
> Well we are approaching May. So yeah we are half way there. I can't wait for this to be over, to straighten my hair and check out my length AND get a good TRIM.
> 
> ...


 


donewit-it said:


> Hey ladies,
> 
> I just got my steamer from Salons R Us. I'm in love.
> 
> ...


 

OOoooohhh, now you have me wanting a steamer.  I'm sure your hair feels amazing!

In regard to your question, I didn't straighten my hair.  I have yet to use any heat on it, no flat iron, no blowdryer (actually I've used it twice, but on cool)...still scared lol.

For my twist out I used Shea Moisture to twist and on day 5 I cowashed with VO5, shook it out, took the twists out, and went out to party!  I loved the way it turned out


----------



## donewit-it (Apr 29, 2009)

productjunkie814 said:


> *OOoooohhh, now you have me wanting a steamer. I'm sure your hair feels amazing!*
> 
> In regard to your question, I didn't straighten my hair. I have yet to use any heat on it, no flat iron, no blowdryer (actually I've used it twice, but on cool)...still scared lol.
> 
> For my twist out I used Shea Moisture to twist and on day 5 I cowashed with VO5, shook it out, took the twists out, and went out to party! I loved the way it turned out


 
This morning my hair feels really nice.  My steamer only cost $129 and it was easy to assemble.  Get it!!!


----------



## Kay.Dee (Apr 29, 2009)

I've been MIA from the thread but I'm still in twist extensions (which is why I've been so lax)  Glad to see everyone is doing well, and everyone's hair looks great!


----------



## bludaydreamr (Apr 29, 2009)

donewit-it said:


> Hey ladies,
> 
> I just got my steamer from Salons R Us. I'm in love.
> 
> ...


 
Congrats and enjoy! When I first got mine, I was so excited not only did I steam my hair, but my SO had to get a treatment too; really anyone with dry hair who came over had to get one for the first month. 

I'm an unofficial challenger this go around, but I would like to join the next one because right now twists are the only style I know how to do successfully. If there is going to be another challenge, when will it start?


----------



## oooop2 (May 2, 2009)

productjunkie814 said:


> Hi everyone; been gone for a bit from the site (like a week, lol), but I'm back, and I've been twisting. It's been all good
> 
> On a related note, I just celebrated my one year nappi-versary! Whoo-hoo!  I wore my hair out in a twist out for the occasion, and IT WAS MY BEST ONE TO DATE! And it really showed some length which really sweetened the experience. Posted some pics for the month...the first two were an April Week 1 twist -out, and the last three are of my one year twist out a few days ago. LOVED IT!
> 
> Are we half way into this challenge yet?


 
Your hair looks amazing.  Love how thick and healthy your hair looks.  And yes, we are 1/2 way through with our challenge 



donewit-it said:


> Looks great. I saw the other thread, did you straighten your hair. You have a nice length.
> 
> Well we are approaching May. So yeah we are half way there. I can't wait for this to be over, to straighten my hair and check out my length AND get a good TRIM.
> 
> ...


 
I can't wait to see everyones length either!!!



AngelDoll said:


> I am not in this challenge, but I have had my hair in twists for about two weeks and I know that my hair has grown at least half an inch since I put the twists in. I usually wear a bun, but I have a sprained shoulder and I am unable to comb my hair every day. These twists have been a life saver for me, very low maintenance. Needless to say, I will be wearing my hair in twists for the rest of the summer.
> 
> Good luck ladies!!!!


 
I can so relate to twist being a life saver.  I can't imagine what my hair would look like if I didn't wear twist on a consistent basis....



Jaxhair said:


> Okay, didn't manage to get a trim Friday - salon was too full and I wasn't willing to wait. I really need one though. Will have to wait till when I'm not working so I can make a morning appointment as they open up.
> 
> Anyway, still wearing fat twists and loving them. Got 20 right now - will try and get to 25 then 30 so I'm not having top re-do them as they come apart. Still DC every other day - this is cool!
> 
> ...


 
You were willing to wait...SHAMEFUL....LOL 



donewit-it said:


> Hey ladies,
> 
> I just got my steamer from Salons R Us. I'm in love.
> 
> ...


 
Okay..Now I want a steamer!!!



Kay.Dee said:


> I've been MIA from the thread but I'm still in twist extensions (which is why I've been so lax) Glad to see everyone is doing well, and everyone's hair looks great!


 
Hey..Thanks for checking in!!



bludaydreamr said:


> Congrats and enjoy! When I first got mine, I was so excited not only did I steam my hair, but my SO had to get a treatment too; really anyone with dry hair who came over had to get one for the first month.
> 
> I'm an unofficial challenger this go around, but I would like to join the next one because right now twists are the only style I know how to do successfully. If there is going to be another challenge, when will it start?


 
Hey..Thanks for your interest.  This challenge ends in Aug and I plan on starting TFG challenge Part 3 in Sept...

Update on me:

Currently wearing small twist.  The HEAT and sea water is causing HAVOC on my hair.  It feels so dry.  But, I'm having fun in the caribbean w/my family, so I am going to trust that my hair will be fine.  I plan on DC and really moisturize on Tues when I am back in Japan....

Thanks ladies for updating!!


----------



## miss Congeniality (May 3, 2009)

Had to take a break from twist and decided to put some braids in. I hope these will last for at least 2 weeks.


----------



## Jaxhair (May 4, 2009)

I'm seriously thinking of wearing extensions for a while after my trim. It's funny the rollercosta I go through with my hair........ ends feel fine, ends need a major trim, no more extensions ever, extensions for a bit of a break, I love my hair, I'm fed up of my hair etc... I think I need a break from my hair (and my hair need a break from me). 

Will probably cover my hair for the next 2 weeks until I get a trim. I'm a little fed up of it at the moment, sigh.....


----------



## donewit-it (May 4, 2009)

I undid my twists last night, but too lazy to wash it out and retwist.  I had them in for about two weeks, and I have washed and conditoned.  They shrunk up, but I still rocked them.

Last night when I untwisted them, I just ran some coconut oil and Organic Curl keeper ( new product) and baggied overnight.

I'll wash my hair and detangle, use my new steamer and retwist tomorrow night.

My test is Friday morning so I'm stressing ya'll.


----------



## rsmith (May 4, 2009)

Hi everyone.  I took my 2 week old twist down and washed.  I am wearing a chunky twist out which I will post later.


----------



## Rapunzel* (May 4, 2009)

i have a progress pic. im nt straightening until my nappiversary





i wish my twists were sl instead of nlerplexed


----------



## anherica (May 4, 2009)

So I'm still wearing twists I put in about a week ago. They've been washed and DC'd twice and still holding up pretty well. I'm wearing them pinned up this week and if they hold up, I'm going to try and leave them in and redo right before we go on vacation at the end of the month. *fingers crossed*

Glad everyone is still hanging in there. Good luck on that test donewit-it.
oooop2, can't wait for part 3!


----------



## Ms Lala (May 5, 2009)

donewit-it said:


> I undid my twists last night, but too lazy to wash it out and retwist. I had them in for about two weeks, and I have washed and conditoned. They shrunk up, but I still rocked them.
> 
> Last night when I untwisted them, I just ran some coconut oil and Organic Curl keeper ( new product) and baggied overnight.
> 
> ...


 
Don't stress!  I have a major test this week too.  I am just reviewing and praying.  You know that you have prepared yourself so just relax at this point and do your best.


----------



## donewit-it (May 5, 2009)

Ms Lala said:


> Don't stress! I have a major test this week too. I am just reviewing and praying. You know that you have prepared yourself so just relax at this point and do your best.


 

Thank you so much.  This really means alot to me. 

I was just praying in my car.

I've taken off the rest of the week here at work because these darn people are making too much noise for me to study in peace(Thank God I can study while getting paid)

I'm gonna schedule a massage on Thursday while I'm at it.

Back to the challenge....

I washed and conditioned my hair last night.  I sat under my steamer for about an hour then detangled my hair.

I'm sporting a puff today.  Since I'll be home for the rest of the week, I'll put in some big twists and baggy every night until Friday morning.  I will then untwist them and sport a floppy BAA.  How's that for my FINRA picture.


----------



## Ms Lala (May 5, 2009)

donewit-it said:


> Thank you so much. This really means alot to me.
> 
> I was just praying in my car.
> 
> *I've taken off the rest of the week here at work because these darn people are making too much noise for me to study in peace(Thank God I can study while getting paid)*


 
LOL  They're trying to work and you're getting mad! 
I'm staying home to study as well.  I am doing practice questions in between posting on here.  I need to get my butt off of here and review my flashcards.  I will pray for you during my prayer time as well.  
Blessings!


----------



## productjunkie814 (May 5, 2009)

donewit-it said:


> My test is Friday morning so I'm stressing ya'll.


 
*Good luck Done-wit-it! Kill it!*


----------



## productjunkie814 (May 5, 2009)

My hair has been in a twist out for the last few days.  I am DC'ing today and will either be putting twists in tonight or tomorrow (depending on what my Cinco de Mayo festivities look like ).  

I've been thinking of hiding my twists under half wigs...I don't know...I'm almost positive that I will miss my hair though.  And it's starting to get hot here, so maybe it's not a good idea.


----------



## oooop2 (May 5, 2009)

Jaxhair said:


> I'm seriously thinking of wearing extensions for a while after my trim. It's funny the rollercosta I go through with my hair........ ends feel fine, ends need a major trim, no more extensions ever, extensions for a bit of a break, I love my hair, I'm fed up of my hair etc... I think I need a break from my hair (and my hair need a break from me).
> 
> Will probably cover my hair for the next 2 weeks until I get a trim. I'm a little fed up of it at the moment, sigh.....


 
I've never worn weave/wig/hair extensions, but sometimes wonder if I should give it a try. But I know me, and I would miss my hair way too much. Plus my scalp is a bit sensitive, so the moment it started itching, my extensions would have to go...LOL



miss Congeniality said:


> Had to take a break from twist and decided to put some braids in. I hope these will last for at least 2 weeks.


 
Sometimes, change is good. 



donewit-it said:


> I undid my twists last night, but too lazy to wash it out and retwist. I had them in for about two weeks, and I have washed and conditoned. They shrunk up, but I still rocked them.
> 
> Last night when I untwisted them, I just ran some coconut oil and Organic Curl keeper ( new product) and baggied overnight.
> 
> ...


 
2 weeks...Good for you. And Good Luck on your test..I'm sure you'll do fine 



rsmith said:


> Hi everyone. I took my 2 week old twist down and washed. I am wearing a chunky twist out which I will post later.


 
Can't wait to see pics!!



Rapunzel* said:


> i have a progress pic. im nt straightening until my nappiversary
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Thanks for posting pics. I know that shrinkage can be a pain, but try to look at it as an un-intended protective style...People are always pleasantly surprised about my actually growth w/ my hair normally looks EL...LOL



anherica said:


> So I'm still wearing twists I put in about a week ago. They've been washed and DC'd twice and still holding up pretty well. I'm wearing them pinned up this week and if they hold up, I'm going to try and leave them in and redo right before we go on vacation at the end of the month. *fingers crossed*
> 
> Glad everyone is still hanging in there. Good luck on that test donewit-it.
> oooop2, can't wait for part 3!


 
Your twist tend to last long, so I'm sure they will make it through the end of the month. Glad you are looking forward to pt 3 



donewit-it said:


> Thank you so much. This really means alot to me.
> 
> I was just praying in my car.
> 
> ...


 
What...You're not too nervous to wear your hair out in a BAA?? Man, I can't wait to see 



productjunkie814 said:


> My hair has been in a twist out for the last few days. I am DC'ing today and will either be putting twists in tonight or tomorrow (depending on what my Cinco de Mayo festivities look like ).
> 
> I've been thinking of hiding my twists under half wigs...I don't know...I'm almost positive that I will miss my hair though. And it's starting to get hot here, so maybe it's not a good idea.


 
You're hair is way too pretty to be hiding it under some wig 

Update on me:

Back in Japan after traveling to the caribbean (Antigua). Had a great trip, but my word the sun caused some havoc on my strands. But I loved it back to health, so it's all good now.

Here are a few pics of my TnC style from a week ago....Currently sporting small twist that I plan to wear for about 1 week.

























TnC fluffed out into a BAA!!! 

Thanks for checking in ladies


----------



## rsmith (May 5, 2009)

That tnc  looks really nice.  Well I said I was going to post my chunky twist out.  Here it goes.  Right now I just washed it out.  I am going to twist Sat or Sunday and then take a break from my hair.


----------



## oooop2 (May 6, 2009)

rsmith said:


> That tnc looks really nice. Well I said I was going to post my chunky twist out. Here it goes. Right now I just washed it out. I am going to twist Sat or Sunday and then take a break from my hair.


 
Thanks for the compliment!!!

Your hair looks for fluffy and soft...It's definitely growing


----------



## productjunkie814 (May 6, 2009)

Just wondering, but now that we are into spring and heading into summer, does anyone have a spring/summer reggie they are going to start? I'm going into my second summer of being natural, but last summer I had just BC'd = significantly less hair.  I would wash and go everyday!  Just off the top of my head:

1) Do you have a different reggie for spring/summer?
2) Do you plan on co-washing your twists more often?
3) Are you switching up on products?

TIA!


----------



## Ms Lala (May 6, 2009)

I am really trying to figure out a way to stop blowdrying my hair b4 twisting.  I just hate the sound of the dryer and my arms get tired.  *Any tips on ways I can get a better air dry? *I have super shrinkage and my hair seems to always dry kind of stiff so  when I go to comb and style it I get lots of breakage.


----------



## donewit-it (May 6, 2009)

Hey ladies,

I didn't put my big twists in like I wanted to last night, but I will tonight. 

I couldn't wait to come home and sit under my steamer


MsLala, I could definitely identify with my hair drying stiff.  Today I took a shower but didn't have my supplies, so it dried naked.  My hair was so soft with no product.  I couldn't believe it.

I know it's the steamer.  Get one, if you don't already.  

I was thinking about starting a thread for type hair 4 natural ladies, but I don't have time to follow it.  So, I'll just keep it here.  Oh so worth the money.  I couldn't believe it.  My hair was like soft cotton.  I now understand what ladies are talking about with natural hair feeling soft yet cottony.


----------



## donewit-it (May 6, 2009)

rsmith said:


> That tnc  looks really nice.  Well I said I was going to post my chunky twist out.  Here it goes.  Right now I just washed it out.  I am going to twist Sat or Sunday and then take a break from my hair.



Hi Rsmith,

Very nice picture.  You and your hair look beautiful


----------



## donewit-it (May 6, 2009)

oooop2 said:


> I've never worn weave/wig/hair extensions, but sometimes wonder if I should give it a try. But I know me, and I would miss my hair way too much. Plus my scalp is a bit sensitive, so the moment it started itching, my extensions would have to go...LOL
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Nice TnC.  Your hair and makeup are on point.  I love the lipstick.  What brand and shade is it.  I want it!  Are you wearing foundation.  Looking good lady


----------



## oooop2 (May 7, 2009)

donewit-it said:


> Nice TnC. Your hair and makeup are on point. *I love the lipstick. What brand and shade is it.* I want it! Are you wearing foundation. Looking good lady


 
Hey..Thanks for the compliment.  Nope, I don't wear makeup b/c I have sensitive skin.  All I wear is lipstick and attempt to enhance my jacked-up eyebrows w/ a brow pencil.  I need to get them properly arched.  I scrub my face daily w/ an apricot scrub and moisturize w/ shea butter...

The lipstick is my beloved MAC Cyber (A18) and lip pencil NIGHTMOTH.  Been wearing this color and ONLY this color for about 5yrs now...I really need to venture out and try something new


----------



## Jaxhair (May 7, 2009)

Done -wit-it: Good luck with your test tomorrow! Ms Lala, you too! Good luck with the studying!

Wow ladies, your hair - fantastic! All heads look so pretty! Ooop2 - why are your eyes 'tippexed' out in that fab pix you avatared?

My hair this week has been hidden away from the public. Been wearing a head scarf over my jacked up cornrows. Tried flat twisting - failed big time! Tried cornrowing - failed big time! Can't part and can't do stuff and my hair just tangles when I try, so i did as it wanted and cornrowed roughly and been covering that when out and about. Still moisturising though, so hopeful it's okay. I feel like I posted this info already - probably in another thread, lol.

Anyway, still desperate for a trim, get these nasty ends out. I'm even considering the new BKT to loosen my curls some, but that won't be soon..... if I do get it done. I love my natural hair but my napps are just so tight, i'm at a loss what to do. Perhaps that trim will help.

Happy hair growing peeps!


----------



## kinkycotton (May 8, 2009)

Jaxhair said:


> Done -wit-it: Good luck with your test tomorrow! Ms Lala, you too! Good luck with the studying!
> 
> Wow ladies, your hair - fantastic! All heads look so pretty! Ooop2 - why are your eyes 'tippexed' out in that fab pix you avatared?
> 
> ...



I was gonna use this treatment but found out I have fine hair strands. This might help with your tight curls. The tutorial is on a 3a-3b hair but it work on all types. 

Part 1 Coconut Cream Natural Relaxer 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PQD5vt5-3AI

Part 2 Coconut Cream Natural Relaxer
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OFBLGdTOGT4

Tutorial for kinkier hair:
Part 1
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NL7m1owfwC4

Part 2 and 2b
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1NQnZGfIKs0
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M6cALH4U95o

Part 3
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Zpjq5HyRiNo

Part 4
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rRaB10kVblI

This looks sooo good but I need to focus more on protein. Hope you can get some use out of it.


----------



## Ms Lala (May 8, 2009)

Jaxhair said:


> Done -wit-it: Good luck with your test tomorrow! *Ms Lala, you too! Good luck with the studying!*
> 
> Wow ladies, your hair - fantastic! All heads look so pretty! Ooop2 - why are your eyes 'tippexed' out in that fab pix you avatared?
> 
> My hair this week has been hidden away from the public. Been wearing a head scarf over my jacked up cornrows. Tried flat twisting - failed big time! Tried cornrowing - failed big time! Can't part and can't do stuff and my hair just tangles when I try, so i did as it wanted and cornrowed roughly and been covering that when out and about. Still moisturising though, so hopeful it's okay. I feel like I posted this info already - probably in another thread, lol.


 
Thank you!! I took my test yesterday.  I hope I passed.  It will take about a week for me to get my scores.


----------



## donewit-it (May 8, 2009)

Ladies, ladies, ladies.  I did the dayum thing.  I passed my test.  I now have my Series 24.  General Securities Principal

I am so happy.  I am besides myself.  I can't stop smiling.

I chickened out on wearing my floppy fro out.  It's just too much hair.  I opted for a puff instead.

Here are some pictures of my twists, trying to stretch my hair.  I then took them out this morning.  Then pushed it back into a puff.erplexed


----------



## anherica (May 9, 2009)

Lookin' good donewit-it! Congrats on the test, I'm sure you are glad it's done and proud with the result!

As for my hair, I'm wearing my hair in pinned up twists at the moment. I'm finding I really hate hair in my face, so the easiest is to just pin them back and keep going. (I'm supposed to be anyway) I'll post pics later on.


----------



## rsmith (May 9, 2009)

Congrats to you donewit-it.  You have a lot  and i mean a lot of hair


----------



## productjunkie814 (May 10, 2009)

donewit-it said:


> Ladies, ladies, ladies. I did the dayum thing. I passed my test. I now have my Series 24. General Securities Principal
> 
> I am so happy. I am besides myself. I can't stop smiling.
> 
> ...


 
YAY!  Congrats on passing the exam; Woot-Woot!!! I'm sure that is a load off your shoulder!

And by the way, your floppy fro is to die for!  You better work it a few times this summer


----------



## MrsMe (May 10, 2009)

I haven't come here in a while... I guess I had too many challenges on my hand 
How can I say that... Umm, I twisted my hair today and it took me hours, but I did it to grow locs. Yup, I can't take the weekly 4hrs routine and I'm changing a lot of things in my life lately... So, I guess, I can't be in the challenge anymore? Or maybe until my hair locs out? Dunno, but I'll come back in a few to post pics of what I did.


----------



## Kay.Dee (May 10, 2009)

congrats donewitit!

Perlenoire congrats on your decision to loc.  I've been going back and forth with that too.

I'm still in extensions and I'm going to wash my hair, and redo them.  I think it will make parting really easy! 
I hope that I can just take them out one by one to replace instead parting my whole head all over again. Parting the sections is frustrating and irritating for me.  I don't have time to completely redo them right now so I hope this works.


----------



## Ms Lala (May 11, 2009)

donewit-it said:


> *Ladies, ladies, ladies. I did the dayum thing. I passed my test. I now have my Series 24. General Securities Principal*
> 
> I am so happy. I am besides myself. I can't stop smiling.
> 
> ...


 
  CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!


----------



## donewit-it (May 12, 2009)

It took me 3 hours tonight to put some medium sized twists in.  I did it on dry hair  Untangled no less.  I know better.  I brushed each twist out with my denman.  VO5 Detangling Spray n Shine did save my 4b hair in the crown area. (where I sleep)  I did my twist with Cantu Shea Butter leave in and sealed them with JBCO

You can imagine the hair I broke off after doing wash n go's all weekend and no detangling.

They will probably last until the weekend.  Then I will wash and put some smaller twist to make them last for at least two more weeks.

I'm getting tired of twists, but WnGs are detrimental to the health of my hair; however, I love wetting my hair and pulling it back into a puff every morning.  Especially now that the weather is getting warmer.

Good night


----------



## oooop2 (May 12, 2009)

donewit-it said:


> Ladies, ladies, ladies. I did the dayum thing. I passed my test. I now have my Series 24. General Securities Principal
> 
> I am so happy. I am besides myself. I can't stop smiling.
> 
> ...


 
Congrats..We knew you could do it!!!  And I thought my hair was thick...



donewit-it said:


> It took me 3 hours tonight to put some medium sized twists in. I did it on dry hair Untangled no less. I know better. I brushed each twist out with my denman. VO5 Detangling Spray n Shine did save my 4b hair in the crown area. (where I sleep) I did my twist with Cantu Shea Butter leave in and sealed them with JBCO
> 
> You can imagine the hair I broke off after doing wash n go's all weekend and no detangling.
> 
> ...


 
Yeah..I can relate to getting tired of twist...And WnG is also detrimental to my hair.  So when I want to switch things up, I do the Curlynikki TnC style....You should try it..


----------



## oooop2 (May 12, 2009)

perlenoire83 said:


> I haven't come here in a while... I guess I had too many challenges on my hand
> How can I say that... Umm, I twisted my hair today and it took me hours, but I did it to grow locs. Yup, I can't take the weekly 4hrs routine and I'm changing a lot of things in my life lately... So, I guess, I can't be in the challenge anymore? Or maybe until my hair locs out? Dunno, but I'll come back in a few to post pics of what I did.


 
Your twist look nice...Definitely do what works best for you and your hair..GL on your locing journey!!!



Kay.Dee said:


> congrats donewitit!
> 
> Perlenoire congrats on your decision to loc. I've been going back and forth with that too.
> 
> ...


 Your process should work fine..I know what you mean about parting...I never part b/c it takes too long..I just grab and twist..LOL


----------



## donewit-it (May 12, 2009)

oooop2 said:


> Congrats..We knew you could do it!!! And I thought my hair was thick...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## oooop2 (May 12, 2009)

donewit-it said:


> oooop2 said:
> 
> 
> > Congrats..We knew you could do it!!! And I thought my hair was thick...
> ...


----------



## donewit-it (May 12, 2009)

oooop2 said:


> donewit-it said:
> 
> 
> > Donewit...Here is what I posted on the curlynikki.com website.  I can't do my TnC like she does, b/c I have a puffy mess on my hands..So here is what I do:
> ...


----------



## Jaxhair (May 13, 2009)

tashima said:


> I was gonna use this treatment but found out I have fine hair strands. This might help with your tight curls. The tutorial is on a 3a-3b hair but it work on all types.
> 
> Part 1 Coconut Cream Natural Relaxer
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PQD5vt5-3AI
> ...



Thanks girl! Been super busy lately, not checking in as regularly as I'd like to, hence the late reply. 

Will check these out as soon as I have a few hours with my 'puter and no rushing around, lol!

Ladies, I finally had my hair trimmed yesterday! I'm happy with it - she took out half an inch maximum, and i liked the confidence she had whilst doing it. I think I still have splits as my hair has those mid shaft splits along the shaft but I'm on a mission - will get her to trim every 3-4 months till I'm confident most splits are gone. And no combing in between - I'm working on a plan so I can wear only protective styles that'll last - I'll try adding some extensions to my twists/braids just so my ends are not curling on themselves. Will do that this weekend.

Currently in my post trim twists, which I asked Sophia to do for me as she trimmed (she happily obliged, lol). Will probably keep these till Friday then I'll get started on my plan with extensions. Will update then!


----------



## Jaxhair (May 13, 2009)

donewit-it said:


> Ladies, ladies, ladies.  I did the dayum thing.  I passed my test.  I now have my Series 24.  General Securities Principal
> 
> I am so happy.  I am besides myself.  I can't stop smiling.
> 
> ...



Yay! Congratulations Done-wit! Knew you'd do it - to put in so much work! Your hair looks super too - what an afro!!!!!


----------



## oooop2 (May 16, 2009)

Jax...Glad you were finally able to get that trim and that you are happy w/it. I can't wait to visit a natural salon so that I can also get a proper trim. After 3.5yrs of doing my own hair, I'm ready for someone else to fool w/it...LOL

Taking a break from my twist for the weekend. Currently rocking a WnG ponytail. Found out that a cut off nylon can work as a really cute headband accessories. And it doesn't pull you hair or squeeze the heck out of your temple area. Gotta love that!!











I just tucked in the ends....


----------



## oooop2 (May 21, 2009)

Man..This thread is slowly dying...Guess folks have lost their motivation to twist...Well, I'll be the lone survivor....LOL


----------



## MochaEyeCandy (May 21, 2009)

I'm still twisting under my wigs, hats and headwraps. I was planning to bump this thread tomorrow after my update.


----------



## rsmith (May 21, 2009)

Oooop  I am hanging in here with you.  just been busy.  I will be retwisting Sat.


----------



## donewit-it (May 21, 2009)

I'm being lazy.  I experimented with the Cherry Lola treatment.  It made my hair so hard.  I've been deep conditioning with moisture to bring back some balance.

I will retwist after we come back from the waterpark this weekend.

I am getting tired of twisting but I am gonna stick with it.  I know my hair is growing


----------



## oooop2 (May 22, 2009)

There you guys are..I was starting to wonder 



MochaEyeCandy said:


> I'm still twisting under my wigs, hats and headwraps. I was planning to bump this thread tomorrow after my update.


 
You're fro is on point....LOVE IT!!!



rsmith said:


> Oooop I am hanging in here with you. just been busy. I will be retwisting Sat.


 
Yeah..I understand..I've been busy also.  We'll be moving from Japan back to the USA this summer, so hair is the last thing I am truly thinking about 



donewit-it said:


> I'm being lazy. I experimented with the Cherry Lola treatment. It made my hair so hard. I've been deep conditioning with moisture to bring back some balance.
> 
> I will retwist after we come back from the waterpark this weekend.
> 
> I am getting tired of twisting but I am gonna stick with it. I know my hair is growing


 
Yeah...While henna has worked wonders for my hair, since coming back from my caribbean trip, my hair has felt beyond hard/dry.  And I've changed NOTHING in my regime to warrant this...So I've decided to henna 1x/6wks...For the past 2wks I've been co-washing every other day.  And for the past 3 days I've been wearing box braids and just spraying my hair every few hours.  BTW, I HATE the way I look in box braids and just undid them...Even the braidouts aren't very cute on me.  Will retwist my hair tomorrow.

Thanks for checking in ladies!!!


----------



## anherica (May 22, 2009)

oooop2 said:


> Man..This thread is slowly dying...Guess folks have lost their motivation to twist...Well, I'll be the lone survivor....LOL



I'm still hanging in there too. I've just been pinning my twists back and calling it a day. I'm due for a shampoo, but we're leaving for vacation tomorrow, and I really don't feel like dragging myself into the shower to do everything right now. I think I'll just do it tomorrow before we leave and I'll be home before I have to do it again. *sigh*


----------



## miss Congeniality (May 22, 2009)

I am still hanging in. I am not really doing much to my hair just keeping it twisted.


----------



## Jaxhair (May 23, 2009)

oooop2 said:


> Man..This thread is slowly dying...Guess folks have lost their motivation to twist...Well, I'll be the lone survivor....LOL


no it isnt.... just life getting in the way!

CHECK-IN.....

i braided last sunday with extensions. ooop2, braids work well for me with extensions at the moment, so i'll keep these going for a while, i think... that's okay, right? i'll twist btw braids anyway - still in this challenge big time! maybe add braiding to the next challenge (hint, hint), as in twisting and braiding for growth? i don't know why, but i feel i'm cheating with braids? hope they are allowed!


----------



## productjunkie814 (May 23, 2009)

I'm still in!  I've been wearing a twist out for the last week, wash and go today.  I will be re-twisting on Monday night.  I know that this has been good for my hair because I have gained quite a bit of length.  I have been battling single strand knots though and am trying to figure out how to handle them without having to do search and destroys everyday


----------



## Jaxhair (May 26, 2009)

Planning on washing my braids and DC somehow.... I know I'll have to redo them as they are on the large side and will most definitely come apart. Been over a week since last washing and I can't go any longer...

Ladies, hope you're all doing well!


----------



## rsmith (May 26, 2009)

I twisted last night.  Will post pics later.


----------



## donewit-it (May 26, 2009)

Me too.. I twisted last night and overslept this morning.

I needed a week break.  But I'm back.  My sister talked me off the ledge from straightening my hair.  She reminded me that I was in a challenge and couldn't do it until August.

I started out small and towards the back got bigger.  We will see how long they last.


----------



## productjunkie814 (May 27, 2009)

Checking in.  Twisted my hair last night.  Took about 2.5 hours.  My hair was out all Memorial Day weekend, and I paid for it in my detangling session.  Had quite a few single strand knots too...back to clipping them out everytime I see themerplexed  On a much brighter note, my hair is REALLY growing.  I was twisting the bottom part of my hair and realized that I am creeping towards APL!  I think I can reach it by August   My shortest layer (crown area) still has a ways to go though...definitely the slowest growing part of my hair, it stretches to a little below ear length.  For right now though, my August goal will be to pull ALL of my twists into a ponytail, without having to use bobby pins!


----------



## snillohsss (May 27, 2009)

Im still doing braidouts. Today is the first day I put my hair in a wash -n- go pony tail because I am about to go to the gym.

My goal was (..yes y'all I said WAS) APL length.  It seemed so far away at the time, but I reached it.  I was looking at some old pictures, and in Feb 08, I was necklength, now I am about an inch away from APL.  I wear my out 99% of the time.

So now my new goal is BSL length...and then I am done! LOL!


----------



## rsmith (May 27, 2009)

Here are my pics I did.


----------



## donewit-it (May 27, 2009)

rsmith said:


> Here are my pics I did.



Looking good.


I'm feeling real lazy, I don't feel like taking pictures (OMG, I can't believe I typed that)


----------



## MochaEyeCandy (May 27, 2009)

oooop2 said:


> There you guys are..I was starting to wonder
> 
> 
> 
> You're fro is on point....LOVE IT!!!


 Thank you...normally I'd just use the button, but I seem to have misplaced mine


----------



## rsmith (May 28, 2009)

donewit-it said:


> Looking good.
> 
> 
> Thanks girl.  I have been lazy too.  Twisting takes like three hours or more and I have sooooo much to do.  Trying to make it work because I want to reach my goal so I can get were you are.


----------



## jwhitley6 (May 28, 2009)

Hey ladies...I'm thinking of wearing twists for a while.  Most of the time I just twist at night and do twist-outs; I occasionally wear my twists in an updo for no more than 2 days.  I'm wondering, how is it to detangle after wearing them for weeks? Also, do you twist them all the same direction (say, counter-clockwise) or different on each side of the head?


----------



## Ms Lala (May 29, 2009)

Well I have really neglected my hair the past 2 weeks. I've been wearing twists but I haven't been moisturizing them as I should or tying them up at night.  They look bad and I can tell I need to take them out because the hairs are starting to tangle together and I have knots!  This is my own fault.  I am taking a licensing exam next week and I just haven't been concerned about my hair.  I'm going to have to get some cholesterol and take these things out carefully but I'm really trying to wait until I take my exam on Wed. I think this really set me back though.  I've been pulling on my hair alot to which I tend to do when I"m studying. I think I'm going to moisturize and wear headwraps until Wed. exam.


----------



## rsmith (May 29, 2009)

jwhitley6 said:


> Hey ladies...I'm thinking of wearing twists for a while. Most of the time I just twist at night and do twist-outs; I occasionally wear my twists in an updo for no more than 2 days. I'm wondering, how is it to detangle after wearing them for weeks? Also, do you twist them all the same direction (say, counter-clockwise) or different on each side of the head?


 
I twist mine in the same direction.  Sometimes I will twist the other way. It depends whats comfortable for my hands.  Detangling my hair after a week is not that bad as two weeks.  However, I always wear a twistout for 2 or 3 days and then when I am ready to wash.  I apply conditioner on my dry hair by sections and start detangling with my fingers.  I let the conditioner sit for about 15minutes to 30 minutes and then I cowash my hair.


----------



## donewit-it (May 29, 2009)

Ms Lala said:


> Well I have really neglected my hair the past 2 weeks. I've been wearing twists but I haven't been moisturizing them as I should or tying them up at night.  They look bad and I can tell I need to take them out because the hairs are starting to tangle together and I have knots!  This is my own fault.  I am taking a licensing exam next week and I just haven't been concerned about my hair.  I'm going to have to get some cholesterol and take these things out carefully but I'm really trying to wait until I take my exam on Wed. I think this really set me back though.  I've been pulling on my hair alot to which I tend to do when I"m studying. I think I'm going to moisturize and wear headwraps until Wed. exam.



Good luck on your exam Ms Lala


----------



## donewit-it (May 29, 2009)

rsmith said:


> donewit-it said:
> 
> 
> > Looking good.
> ...


----------



## productjunkie814 (May 30, 2009)

rsmith said:


> I twist mine in the same direction. Sometimes I will twist the other way. It depends whats comfortable for my hands. Detangling my hair after a week is not that bad as two weeks. However, I always wear a twistout for 2 or 3 days and then when I am ready to wash. I apply conditioner on my dry hair by sections and start detangling with my fingers. I let the conditioner sit for about 15minutes to 30 minutes and then I cowash my hair.


 
Ditto  This is what I do.  My hair gets twisted in every which way direction works for it, lol.



donewit-it said:


> rsmith said:
> 
> 
> > Ha, ha, I'm ready to cut this mass off
> ...


----------



## Ms Lala (May 30, 2009)

donewit-it said:


> Good luck on your exam Ms Lala


 

Thanks!


----------



## donewit-it (Jun 4, 2009)

How'd it go, Ms Lala?

As far as hair goes, please.

I undid my twists after a week of looking a hot mess and wore a twist-out.

I was not taking care of it and my hair was dry,dry, dry.

This morning, I did a quick wash and left some lustrasilk and coconut oil and walked out the door.  This means a massive detangling session awaits me, if I don't take care of it now.

I don't know when I'll get to it, but I am anticipating the worse.


----------



## rsmith (Jun 4, 2009)

Hi Everyone  I hope you all are maintaining your twist.

I am still wearing mine. I have had them now for ten days.  I want to take them down and redo them but dont see I will have the time.  I get soo bored.  However, I believe that when August comes my hair is going to be close to armpit.  I hope.  I have not put heat in my hair since Oct. 08.  Hopefully I will get the growth I expect.


----------



## Ms Lala (Jun 6, 2009)

donewit-it said:


> How'd it go, Ms Lala?
> 
> As far as hair goes, please.
> 
> ...


 
I passed my test!!!!! I"m so happy.  I took my detangled and twisted my hair yesterday and it was rough.  I really neglected my hair while studying and now I"m paying for it.  I didn't really lose thickness but I probably lost an inch in length.  I had knots and tangles every where.  But I'm back on track now.


----------



## productjunkie814 (Jun 6, 2009)

Good for you Ms. Lala!  

I had my twists in for about 12 days...I have them under a cap now, drenched in a mix of AO HSR and a protein reconstructor.  I'll be washing, detangling, and twisting tomorrow.  Of course, that also includes knot watch with the little scissors.  I did a quick length check before I started my deep condition yesterday and saw that the back of my hair is approaching APL   I think the front will definitely be chin length by the end of this challenge, woot woot!!!


----------



## oooop2 (Jun 7, 2009)

Jaxhair said:


> no it isnt.... just life getting in the way!
> 
> CHECK-IN.....
> 
> i braided last sunday with extensions. ooop2, braids work well for me with extensions at the moment, so i'll keep these going for a while, i think... that's okay, right? i'll twist btw braids anyway - still in this challenge big time! maybe add braiding to the next challenge (hint, hint), as in twisting and braiding for growth? i don't know why, but i feel i'm cheating with braids? hope they are allowed!


 
Glad extensions work for you.  Definitely not cheating   And I'll twisting/braiding for growth in the next challenge.



productjunkie814 said:


> I'm still in! I've been wearing a twist out for the last week, wash and go today. I will be re-twisting on Monday night. I know that this has been good for my hair because I have gained quite a bit of length. I have been battling single strand knots though and am trying to figure out how to handle them without having to do search and destroys everyday


 
Glad your hair is growing.  I battle the single knots also.  I find them annoying, but it seems to be something that most of us deal with....



productjunkie814 said:


> Checking in. Twisted my hair last night. Took about 2.5 hours. My hair was out all Memorial Day weekend, and I paid for it in my detangling session. Had quite a few single strand knots too...back to clipping them out everytime I see themerplexed On a much brighter note, my hair is REALLY growing. I was twisting the bottom part of my hair and realized that I am creeping towards APL! I think I can reach it by August  My shortest layer (crown area) still has a ways to go though...definitely the slowest growing part of my hair, it stretches to a little below ear length. For right now though, my August goal will be to pull ALL of my twists into a ponytail, without having to use bobby pins!


 
I'm sure you'll definitely make it to your Aug goal!!!



snilloh said:


> Im still doing braidouts. Today is the first day I put my hair in a wash -n- go pony tail because I am about to go to the gym.
> 
> My goal was (..yes y'all I said WAS) APL length. It seemed so far away at the time, but I reached it. I was looking at some old pictures, and in Feb 08, I was necklength, now I am about an inch away from APL. I wear my out 99% of the time.
> 
> So now my new goal is BSL length...and then I am done! LOL!


 
Congrats on making APL.....



rsmith said:


> Here are my pics I did.


 
NICE!!!



jwhitley6 said:


> Hey ladies...I'm thinking of wearing twists for a while. Most of the time I just twist at night and do twist-outs; I occasionally wear my twists in an updo for no more than 2 days. I'm wondering, how is it to detangle after wearing them for weeks? Also, do you twist them all the same direction (say, counter-clockwise) or different on each side of the head?


 
I detangle in the shower under a strong stream of water then place hair in chunky twist.  I tend to twist in the same direction.




donewit-it said:


> How'd it go, Ms Lala?
> 
> As far as hair goes, please.
> 
> ...


 
I think we all go through the stage were we can be bothered w/all the necessary hair steps.  I try to make a point of spritzing my hair when in the shower and applying some hair cream t/o while it's damp.  If I don't do it in the shower, some days it doesn't get done...



rsmith said:


> Hi Everyone I hope you all are maintaining your twist.
> 
> I am still wearing mine. I have had them now for ten days. I want to take them down and redo them but dont see I will have the time. I get soo bored. However, I believe that when August comes my hair is going to be close to armpit. I hope. I have not put heat in my hair since Oct. 08. Hopefully I will get the growth I expect.


 
I think you'll reach your goal..Your hair looks nice....



Ms Lala said:


> I passed my test!!!!! I"m so happy. I took my detangled and twisted my hair yesterday and it was rough. I really neglected my hair while studying and now I"m paying for it. I didn't really lose thickness but I probably lost an inch in length. I had knots and tangles every where. But I'm back on track now.


 
Congrats on passing your test.  And glad to hear that your hair is back on track after some TLC 



productjunkie814 said:


> Good for you Ms. Lala!
> 
> I had my twists in for about 12 days...I have them under a cap now, drenched in a mix of AO HSR and a protein reconstructor. I'll be washing, detangling, and twisting tomorrow. Of course, that also includes knot watch with the little scissors. I did a quick length check before I started my deep condition yesterday and saw that the back of my hair is approaching APL  I think the front will definitely be chin length by the end of this challenge, woot woot!!!


 
I can't wait to see everyones growth in Aug...

Update of me:

Relocating back to the USA this summer, so I been busy preparing for the move.  Just got back from a trip to the USA to get some stuff done.  Currently in small twist.  Been wearing them for 1wk.  Will try to make it to 2wks...Hair feels good, so hopefully the summer heat would be too harsh on my strands....


----------



## productjunkie814 (Jun 7, 2009)

Just finished my detangling session.  Thank god it's over!  I think I left these twists in too long because I had tons of knots.  After stalking kinkerbelle's fotki, I think I am going to try medium braids instead of twists today.  I'll let you know how they turn out.


----------



## Ms Lala (Jun 7, 2009)

productjunkie814 said:


> Good for you Ms. Lala!





oooop2 said:


> Congrats on passing your test.  And glad to hear that your hair is back on track after some TLC



Thanks Ladies!!!!! I'm so happy it's over with.


----------



## miss Congeniality (Jun 7, 2009)

I had my hair out for a couple days due to being bored. I have my twist back in. I am going to try to kick up the moisture.


----------



## donewit-it (Jun 9, 2009)

Hi Ladies,

Congratulations MsLala on your test.

I am so tired of this hair.  I'm falling off the bandwagon.

This weekend I detangled my hair, I don't have the energy for twists right now.


----------



## oooop2 (Jun 9, 2009)

donewit-it said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> Congratulations MsLala on your test.
> 
> ...


 
NO!!!!!!!!! Say it aint so


----------



## donewit-it (Jun 9, 2009)

I'll get back on.  I just need a few days


----------



## productjunkie814 (Jun 9, 2009)

oooop2 said:


> Update of me:
> 
> Relocating back to the USA this summer, so I been busy preparing for the move. Just got back from a trip to the USA to get some stuff done. Currently in small twist. Been wearing them for 1wk. Will try to make it to 2wks...Hair feels good, so hopefully the summer heat would be too harsh on my strands....


 
Wow!  You're moving back to the States, huh?  How long have you been gone?  Are you excited?



miss Congeniality said:


> I had my hair out for a couple days due to being bored. I have my twist back in. I am going to try to kick up the moisture.


 



donewit-it said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> Congratulations MsLala on your test.
> 
> ...


 

I totally know how you both feel.  Some days I just don't want to deal with washing and detangling AND THEN twisting.  My arms hurt, I'm cranky because I used up all the hot water before I can detangle all my hair, the list goes on  I think about just wearing a wash and go because it's so simple, and then I remember that my hair would turn into a big ball of tumbleweed on day 2.  I have just learned to take a break from the small/medium twists and do big twists and either pin them down or wear it in a twist out the next day to prevent major tangles.  I'll wear that for a few days until I feel like tackling twists again.  I actually did braids this time around...took less time than the twists, and I just tuck my ends under in a bun.  I've been keeping my hair damp and baggying my ends and rest of my hair at night to up my moisture game and we'll see if that will help with the knots at the end.  

Hang in there everyone!  We're getting closer to the light at the end of this challenge tunnel, lol!


----------



## anherica (Jun 10, 2009)

Hi ladies! Well, I'm getting hair lazy but still hanging in there. I've discovered my new summer style, and I'll be putting it in rotation with my pin ups. Also tried a new shampoo and conditioner combo that I'm really loving. (L'oreal Anti Breakage with Ceramide Cement) My hair is very happy, and I'm still using my shea butter--just not as often, as my hair is retaining moisture so well lately.

Hope everyone is doing good! Here are a few pics of my latest.


----------



## Je Ne Sais Quoi (Jun 10, 2009)

anherica said:


> Hi ladies! Well, I'm getting hair lazy but still hanging in there. I've discovered my new summer style, and I'll be putting it in rotation with my pin ups. Also tried a new shampoo and conditioner combo that I'm really loving. (L'oreal Anti Breakage with Ceramide Cement) My hair is very happy, and I'm still using my shea butter--just not as often, as my hair is retaining moisture so well lately.
> 
> Hope everyone is doing good! Here are a few pics of my latest.


 

Your hair is BEAUTIFUL!!!!!!  Do you have a tutorial on how you do your twists??


----------



## oooop2 (Jun 10, 2009)

donewit-it said:


> I'll get back on. I just need a few days


 
Okay...That's good to know 



productjunkie814 said:


> Wow! You're moving back to the States, huh? How long have you been gone? Are you excited?


 
I've loved living abroad, so moving back to the USA after living in Japan for almost 4yrs is bittersweet.  But, I know moving back there is where we need to be right now, so I'll embrace it like I did living here.....Plus shopping will be a whole heck of a lot easier 



anherica said:


> Hi ladies! Well, I'm getting hair lazy but still hanging in there. I've discovered my new summer style, and I'll be putting it in rotation with my pin ups. Also tried a new shampoo and conditioner combo that I'm really loving. (L'oreal Anti Breakage with Ceramide Cement) My hair is very happy, and I'm still using my shea butter--just not as often, as my hair is retaining moisture so well lately.
> 
> Hope everyone is doing good! Here are a few pics of my latest.


How did you create your new style..IT's CUTE!!!

Update on me:

Still in small twist.  Taking family pics of Sunday, so I am TRYING to maintain this style in order to have a bangin twistout for Sunday.


----------



## anherica (Jun 11, 2009)

Je Ne Sais Quoi said:


> Your hair is BEAUTIFUL!!!!!!  Do you have a tutorial on how you do your twists??





oooop2 said:


> How did you create your new style..IT's CUTE!!!



Thank you ladies! I'm almost ashamed to admit this, but this is what happened when I decided to do a Twist n' Curl, took the rollers out, got lazy and decided this was presentable.I just pinned the sides and top back and kept it moving. As for the twists themselves, I just grab and twist. I use a rattail comb to make my part in the front though.

I'll do a Twist n' Curl one day....but I'm really digging this as it is.


----------



## Ms Lala (Jun 12, 2009)

anherica said:


> Hi ladies! *Well, I'm getting hair lazy but still hanging in there. I've discovered my new summer style, and I'll be putting it in rotation with my pin ups.* Also tried a new shampoo and conditioner combo that I'm really loving. (L'oreal Anti Breakage with Ceramide Cement) My hair is very happy, and I'm still using my shea butter--just not as often, as my hair is retaining moisture so well lately.
> 
> Hope everyone is doing good! Here are a few pics of my latest.


 
*Your hair is cute! I"m w/you I'm wearing lazy styles for the summer.  I am rocking big twists pinned up w/a bang.  I will only do something different for a couple of special occasions I have coming up.*

*I think I found my new HG of moisturizers*.  *I used Lustrasilk Olive Oil Cholesterol (in the tub) mixed w/a tad of glycerin in my hair and it has been moisturized ALL WEEK*!!!! *I mean honestly my hair feels so soft and full of moisture I haven't had to remoisturize in 6 days.  I actually ended up doing this by accident because I was out of leave in but it is a keeper*.


----------



## donewit-it (Jun 16, 2009)

Alright ladies  I'm back from my hiatus on neglecting my hair.

Last night I washed and steamed some conditioner in there.  I put about seven braids and went on to sleep.  Tonight I will be twisting it up neatly, hoping for it to last at least two weeks.

Where's everybody?erplexed


----------



## rsmith (Jun 16, 2009)

I am still wearing my almost two week old twist.  I am attempting to leave them in for another two weeks.


----------



## Ms Lala (Jun 16, 2009)

donewit-it said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> Congratulations MsLala on your test.
> 
> ...


 

Donewitit-  What do you mean?  I hope you're not considering relaxing your hair.  Your hair is gorgeous.  I keep a half wig on hand to wear when I don't feel like styling my hair.  You can flat twist your hair underneath.  Or try doing a twist out with fat twists or putting your hair up in a ponytail. What are you using to detangle?  Maybe you need some a different products or method for detangling.


----------



## productjunkie814 (Jun 16, 2009)

Instead of twists, I did medium braids about a week and a half ago.  I wore them pulled back for a week, and have been wearing a braid out puff for the last few days.  The braids were a lot faster than the twists and produced a much nicer braid out this time than my twist outs do.  Which stinks because I like the way my twists look more than the braids, but I like the braid out better than the twist out.  What to do?


----------



## donewit-it (Jun 17, 2009)

Ms Lala said:


> Donewitit- What do you mean? I hope you're not considering relaxing your hair. Your hair is gorgeous. I keep a half wig on hand to wear when I don't feel like styling my hair. You can flat twist your hair underneath. Or try doing a twist out with fat twists or putting your hair up in a ponytail. What are you using to detangle? Maybe you need some a different products or method for detangling.


 

I sure am considering relaxing!  Everyone says NO.  I'm wearing about 7-8 braids in my hair pulled back in a pony.

I detangle my hair with Nacidit Olive Conditioner (works really well) with my denman brush, it's just so much hair!!!!!!

I also don't want to sit in the Dominican shops every weekend like I did when i was relaxed.

I really don't care for wigs or extension hair.

I don't know what do to.


----------



## donewit-it (Jun 17, 2009)

productjunkie814 said:


> Instead of twists, I did medium braids about a week and a half ago. I wore them pulled back for a week, and have been wearing a braid out puff for the last few days. The braids were a lot faster than the twists and produced a much nicer braid out this time than my twist outs do. Which stinks because I like the way my twists look more than the braids, but I like the braid out better than the twist out. What to do?


 

Me too


----------



## Ms Lala (Jun 17, 2009)

donewit-it said:


> I sure am considering relaxing! Everyone says NO. I'm wearing about 7-8 braids in my hair pulled back in a pony.
> 
> I detangle my hair with Nacidit Olive Conditioner (works really well) with my denman brush, it's just so much hair!!!!!!
> 
> ...


 
Unless you really prefer wearing your hair straight give your natural hair another chance.  Most naturals I know who relaxed ended up regretting it unless they really preferred straight styles. Do you have a stylist? If you're tired of dealing w/your hair maybe you can find a good natural stylist.  I personally hate the Denman brush, it didn't work well for me in terms of detangling.  I saturate my damp hair with cholesterol (Lustrasilk brand) and detangle w/ a wide tooth comb.  Sometimes I then brush through my hair w/the Goody add+shine paddle brush to help get the shed hair.  My hair is pretty long and I am usually able to detangle in 15-30 minutes unless I left my hair in hair style for way to lonb g (4+ weeks).


----------



## anherica (Jun 20, 2009)

Welp, I fell off my twists for a few days and got adventurous (for me that is.)--braidout! I am really liking this, but I will be putting my twists back in within a few days. I'm a tad depressed, because my hair doesn't seem to be getting longer, just bigger.  Oh well.


----------



## donewit-it (Jun 20, 2009)

anherica said:


> Welp, I fell off my twists for a few days and got adventurous (for me that is.)--braidout! I am really liking this, but I will be putting my twists back in within a few days. I'm a tad depressed, because my hair doesn't seem to be getting longer, just bigger.  Oh well.


 

I did the same thing and feel the exact same way.  I'm wearing a braid out now, and will probably spend tomorrow twisting my hair.

I noticed my hair not longer, but bigger.  I don't need bigger hair, I want longer hair


The good thing is, is that my ends are not that bad.


----------



## anherica (Jun 20, 2009)

donewit-it said:


> *I noticed my hair not longer, but bigger.  I don't need bigger hair, I want longer hair*



That's it right there! I need bigger hair like I need a hole in the head. It's already a wrestling match up in here when it comes time to do my hair. Is a little length too much to ask? Again I say


----------



## productjunkie814 (Jun 20, 2009)

anherica said:


> Welp, I fell off my twists for a few days and got adventurous (for me that is.)--braidout! I am really liking this, but I will be putting my twists back in within a few days. I'm a tad depressed, because my hair doesn't seem to be getting longer, just bigger.  Oh well.


 
ERG!  Your braidout looks sooo nice!!!



donewit-it said:


> I did the same thing and feel the exact same way. I'm wearing a braid out now, and will probably spend tomorrow twisting my hair.
> 
> I noticed my hair not longer, but bigger. *I don't need bigger hair, I want longer hair*
> 
> ...


 
Embrace the big!!!  Lol, I think I will be saying the same thing when my hair gets as long as you guy's.  But really, I've been really loving the big hair recently. 

I'm deep conditioning today and I'll put braids in tomorrow.  I'm really digging the braids lately.  It seems like my routine will be braids on Sunday for about eight days, a braid out for four, and my hair hidden while deep conditioning for two.


----------



## productjunkie814 (Jun 21, 2009)

Pics of my anorexic braids. I put them in today and am going to see how they look rolled. I'll try and remember to post pics up of the finished product. These will be in until Friday.

PS..You can see the length I've gained...I'm almost at APL (stretched)


----------



## Jaxhair (Jun 22, 2009)

still wearing my braid extensions. Will probably take them down within the next week or so for a proper wash and deep, deep conditioning and twists for a week or 2 before I repeat again. I really needed the break from my hair and I'm loving the reduced manipulation. Really hoping I've sussed out the strengthening and moisturising though as that's my problem with extensions - keeping them strong and moisturised. 

Fab braid-out Anherica. I lov big - give me what you can spare, lol!

Your braids look good PJ814, can't wait to see the end result after the roller set.

Ms Lala, this is late but congrats on your test triumph - way to go!!!!

Done wit - that hair is beautiful, however you wear it. Keep going, girl!

I wonder how Ooop2's relocation is going?


----------



## anherica (Jun 22, 2009)

productjunkie814 said:


> Pics of my anorexic braids.



Anorexic? You're kidding right? They look fab, and your hair looks very healthy. I think you'll like how they look after you take them out of the rollers. 

Jaxhair, thanks! If I could safely detach some of it, I'd gladly donate!


----------



## donewit-it (Jun 22, 2009)

productjunkie814 said:


> Pics of my anorexic braids. I put them in today and am going to see how they look rolled. I'll try and remember to post pics up of the finished product. These will be in until Friday.
> 
> PS..You can see the length I've gained...I'm almost at APL (stretched)


 

Looks great girl.

I twisted last night on dry hair.  With just castor oil applied during the week


----------



## oooop2 (Jun 22, 2009)

Hi Ladies....

Thanks for checking in.  Sorry that I've been MIA.  I'm in the process of relocating back to the USA next month, so things have been HECTIC here...

@Jax...Glad to see that your braids are working for you...Definitely continue to do whatever is best for your hair.  What are you using in order to maintain the moisture balance???

@ Done...I can relate to being tired of my hair.  Although I have no intentions of relaxing, I definitely need to do something different.  Thinking about maybe adding some color..We'll see...

@ Product...Your box braids look good.  Mine LOOKED horrible.  I can't see myself doing them again.  You mentioned DC for 2 days?  Are you seeing any benefits to this?  Are you concerned that all that conditioning will weaken/break your strands???

@An...Your hair looks great and so healthy..BTW, I love your TnC version!!

@RSmith...4 wks...IMPRESSIVE...I seem to only be able to do 2wk of twist and 1wk T/Os...

My hair is doing well.  Currently in large twist.  May do a WnG for the next few days since it's so hot here....






My pitiful box braids...





Last set of twist...They lasted 2wks....I decided to mix the Qhemet Olive cream conditioner and detangler w/ melted alma oil and Herbal Essence Hello Hydration Moisturizing Conditioner. On freshly washed and damp hair, I applied a generous amount of this mix and started twisting.  This is my new dream cream....So mad Qhem discontinued the olive cream....





These T/O lasted 1wk!!

Hope everyone is doing well!!!


----------



## Jaxhair (Jun 23, 2009)

oooop2 said:


> Hi Ladies....
> 
> Thanks for checking in.  Sorry that I've been MIA.  I'm in the process of relocating back to the USA next month, so things have been HECTIC here...
> 
> @Jax...Glad to see that your braids are working for you...Definitely continue to do whatever is best for your hair.  What are you using in order to maintain the moisture balance???



I spray daily with a mix of glycerine and water. Some mornings I'll apply Qhemet Heavy or coconut oil after spraying if hair feels dry. Feels moisturised most times, so I'm happy. I also spray intermittently during the day, upto 3 times. I co-wash every 7-14 days. Will remove this set this weekend, get a new set in beginning of July, i hope. 

Good luck with the move!


----------



## Ms Lala (Jun 23, 2009)

Jaxhair said:


> still wearing my braid extensions. Will probably take them down within the next week or so for a proper wash and deep, deep conditioning and twists for a week or 2 before I repeat again. I really needed the break from my hair and I'm loving the reduced manipulation. Really hoping I've sussed out the strengthening and moisturising though as that's my problem with extensions - keeping them strong and moisturised.
> 
> Fab braid-out Anherica. I lov big - give me what you can spare, lol!
> 
> ...


 

Thanks!!!! Now I"m on to my next endeavor.


----------



## donewit-it (Jun 24, 2009)

I just check my initial progress pictures back in February.  I'm disappointed.  It looks like I get about 1/2 inch per month.

I was looking to achieve more than usual growth due to twisting. Kinda disappointed.  You should have seen me asking my co-worker to pull my hair for me in the back.


----------



## anherica (Jun 28, 2009)

So I decided to be a good challenger and twist my hair back up, but my arm and hand weren't having it.  So I called a friend that braids hair to see if she could help. She says she doesn't know how to twist, but she'd be more than happy to braid it up for me. Hey, can't pass up having someone else do my hair, so I agreed.

I really like her approach to styling. Whenever she came across a snag, she told me to get it out. She listened to my request for gentle handling of my edges. And since my hair was mostly detangled before I went, the only time she used a comb was to part my hair with the rattail end. She just ran her fingers through each section before braiding. 

And a sister is fast! With my big head and hair thickness, 1 1/2 hours. And it was free! Even better. So I'll be braided up for a while until my arm and hand are back in working order. Here are some pics. It's not tight, although the top shot looks a bit scalpy to me. But that is my nappy-straight section, so I guess it's to be expected. Have a good week ladies!!


----------



## miss Congeniality (Jun 28, 2009)

anherica, your hair looks great.

I put henna in my hair yesterday and I plan on putting twist in tonight. I think I am starting to make some progress.


----------



## quasimodi (Jun 28, 2009)

donewit-it said:


> Ladies, ladies, ladies. I did the dayum thing. I passed my test. I now have my Series 24. General Securities Principal
> 
> I am so happy. I am besides myself. I can't stop smiling.
> 
> ...


 
Sorry to sneak in ladies, since I"m not in the challenge itself, but...this is EXACTLY what happens to my hair.


----------



## productjunkie814 (Jul 2, 2009)

How's everyone doing?!?  Any plans for the long weekend?

Anherica, you box braids look AWESOME!  Tell your friend to come to my house and do mine, lol. 

Ooop, how's the move going?

My hair has been in a twistout for the last few days.  I think I'm going to wash and go the next few days and twist on Sunday.  

Happy 4th everyone!


----------



## MochaEyeCandy (Jul 2, 2009)

Still rocking twists under my half wig and it's thriving.


----------



## productjunkie814 (Jul 2, 2009)

2 reasons why I hate washing my hair in my new place:

1) The hot water runs out too fast for me to detangle my hair.  I really hate cold showers, especially after a long day. 

2) The drain catchers that I get do not fit the drain in my tub, so I constantly have to pour Drano so that I'm not showering in 3 feet of water.  I really REALLY hate that. 

Sorry, had to vent.


----------



## donewit-it (Jul 7, 2009)

HELLLLLOOOOOO!




erplexed


----------



## Kay.Dee (Jul 7, 2009)

hey 

I haven't been posting but I took out my fake hair and have been twisting my real hair for about 2 weeks now.


----------



## oooop2 (Jul 7, 2009)

anherica said:


> So I decided to be a good challenger and twist my hair back up, but my arm and hand weren't having it.  So I called a friend that braids hair to see if she could help. She says she doesn't know how to twist, but she'd be more than happy to braid it up for me. Hey, can't pass up having someone else do my hair, so I agreed.
> 
> I really like her approach to styling. Whenever she came across a snag, she told me to get it out. She listened to my request for gentle handling of my edges. And since my hair was mostly detangled before I went, the only time she used a comb was to part my hair with the rattail end. She just ran her fingers through each section before braiding.
> 
> And a sister is fast! With my big head and hair thickness, 1 1/2 hours. And it was free! Even better. So I'll be braided up for a while until my arm and hand are back in working order. Here are some pics. It's not tight, although the top shot looks a bit scalpy to me. But that is my nappy-straight section, so I guess it's to be expected. Have a good week ladies!!


 
She did a nice job...The box braids I did myself looked TERRIBLE in comparison...HOw long will you keep them in???



miss Congeniality said:


> anherica, your hair looks great.
> 
> I put henna in my hair yesterday and I plan on putting twist in tonight. I think I am starting to make some progress.


 
I haven't henna'd in well over a month.  I think I was doing it a bit to much and all of a sudden my hair just started feeling dry and hard.  Once I stopped, it took about a month of my hair to feel normal again.  So note to self, only henna hair 1x/6-8wks.  IT's going to take my a LONG time to get through all that henna 



productjunkie814 said:


> How's everyone doing?!? Any plans for the long weekend?
> 
> Anherica, you box braids look AWESOME! Tell your friend to come to my house and do mine, lol.
> 
> ...



Stressful...I'm tired...Apt is practically empty to my kids are bored out of their minds.  Had to put them in summer school for the last 2wks, so that they could play w/other kids their age.  Really not jumping for joy about leaving.  Have really loved living here and not ready to give up my 3.5yr vacation...



MochaEyeCandy said:


> Still rocking twists under my half wig and it's thriving.


 
Glad to hear that your hair is thriving....



productjunkie814 said:


> 2 reasons why I hate washing my hair in my new place:
> 
> 1) The hot water runs out too fast for me to detangle my hair. I really hate cold showers, especially after a long day.
> 
> ...


 
My hair clogs up my drain also.  I know the maintenance man hates me...erplexed



donewit-it said:


> HELLLLLOOOOOO!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Yeah...This thread is deader than dead lately.  Think everyone is over it at this point.  6m may have been a bit too ambitious of a goal.  Will stick to the 3m challenges in the future....(Sept-Dec)

Hair currently in a WnG ponytail.  Been cowashing every 2days and wearing large/chunky twist.  For some reason, adding alma oil the my ends when my hair is still saturated w/ some water and condish (HE hello hydration) has lessened my single strand knots.  Hopefully this isn't a fluke..LOL

CHECK IN LADIES..It's ALMOST over...


----------



## anon123 (Jul 7, 2009)

productjunkie814 said:


> Pics of my anorexic braids. I put them in today and am going to see how they look rolled. I'll try and remember to post pics up of the finished product. These will be in until Friday.
> 
> PS..You can see the length I've gained...I'm almost at APL (stretched)


 
Love those braids.  Man, I'm so jealous of folks who have beautiful braids.


----------



## ayoung (Jul 7, 2009)

Beautiful braids!!! This is how my DD wears her hair but I have moisture problems with them 

What will you do to keep them up while in??
How will u moisturize and with what??

Thanks!!



anherica said:


> And a sister is fast! With my big head and hair thickness, 1 1/2 hours. And it was free! Even better. So I'll be braided up for a while until my arm and hand are back in working order. Here are some pics. It's not tight, although the top shot looks a bit scalpy to me. But that is my nappy-straight section, so I guess it's to be expected. Have a good week ladies!!


----------



## donewit-it (Jul 7, 2009)

I fell off.  I've been wearing a wng.  I haven't detangled my hair in about two weeks.  Just co-washing every morning.

My puff is HUGE though


----------



## rsmith (Jul 7, 2009)

I am wearing a twist and curl.  However, I will twist this weekend.


----------



## oooop2 (Jul 7, 2009)

donewit-it said:


> I fell off. I've been wearing a wng. I haven't detangled my hair in about two weeks. Just co-washing every morning.
> 
> My puff is HUGE though


 
What...I remember when you were nervous about wearing your hair exposed...What happened to make you have a change of heart??


----------



## donewit-it (Jul 7, 2009)

oooop2 said:


> What...I remember when you were nervous about wearing your hair exposed...What happened to make you have a change of heart??



Well it's still in a puff off of my face, so I'm able to handle it better.

I was just watching VH1 Soul Stage with Erykah Badu and her wig.  I wish I could wear my fro out.  Some day


----------



## anherica (Jul 8, 2009)

ayoung said:


> Beautiful braids!!! This is how my DD wears her hair but I have moisture problems with them
> 
> What will you do to keep them up while in??
> How will u moisturize and with what??
> ...


To keep them up, I've just been using a satin scarf at night. Rinsing my scalp as needed, and an obligatory wash every week because of the shea I use. It can build up.

I've been using my trust shea butter mix to moisturize. I just made this new mix a little looser (added more oil) so it will melt into the braids easier. My one stop moisture and seal. Hair is feeling fab!


----------



## Jaxhair (Jul 8, 2009)

Took out my extensions a week and a half ago, wore hair lose for 2 days, twisting in the evenings but got tired of that, so had tucked in twists for a week which I transitioned into braids this evening for a wash and I'n DCing overnight. Plan to wear it in the braids till tomorrow evening's braidout for an event I'm going to, after which I'll start installing new extension braids. We're falling in love again, so I'll keep that going. I've not felt overwhelmed, but then again, I've not really done much to cause tangles this time. I'm even scared of henna treating - just using MT to wash for now and then doing a second wash with HE HH or HE twisting one (purple), then DCing with AO HSR. I believe that's enough protein for now, lol. Will update if I do any different.


----------



## donewit-it (Jul 9, 2009)

Last night I finally got around to doing my hair.  I did about a 1/2 hour pre-poo with olive oil and put hair in sections.  I then went into the shower to wash with ORS Aloe Shampoo.  Came out and deep conditioned under the steamer with Nacidit conditioner for about 40 minutes.  After I detangled and rinsed out.  I put my hair in about 20 large twists.  Total time was about two hours.

This morning I pulled my twists into a ponytail and came on it to work.

Surprisingly I didn't have a bad time detangling or losing hair after not having done it for two weeks.  Maybe tonight I finally try to curl my ends in rollers to wear a TNC.  No promises though!


----------



## oooop2 (Jul 10, 2009)

I've been getting a lot of questions about how I twist and detangle my hair, so I decided to post this:






My dry large twist.  About 25.





I wet my hair w/ cool water until it's completely saturated.





Once hair is completely saturated, apply about 1-2 TBSP of favorite condish (mine is Herbal Essence Hello Hydration-blue bottle) throughout hair.  Must be a condish that provides great slip.  This condish will be used as a leave-in.

I then untwist my hair 1 twist at a time and in a slow downward motion (about 5-6 times), I loosen up my strands and remove shedded hairs.  Once done, I apply Qhemet Alma Oil Nourishing Pomade to my strands and retwist.  I also use my favorite homemade shea butter mix for this process.  Just need to use something that provides your hair w/ additional moisture and can be used also as a sealant.  I then proceed to the next twist until all of my hair has been detangled and retwisted.





I lose very little hair detangling this way.  I also make sure to work through any tangles/mattes with my finger so tangling isn't an issue.  My hair stays nice and moisturized for days.  If I desire to make smaller twist, I just untwist my large twist 1 at a time and make them smaller.  And if I want to rock a cute TnC, I just apply rollers to the ends after I detangle/retwist, and untwist in the morning.





I love the versatility of my hair.  Here is what my hair looks like after detangled and retwisted.  Process takes me about 20-30min.  I can do this every 2-3 days or once a week.


----------



## rsmith (Jul 10, 2009)

Donewit-it I really would like to see your big afro.  Let that Afro free and embrace who you are.  I cant wait until mine get big.  

Thanks OP2.  that was a helpful post.


----------



## donewit-it (Jul 10, 2009)

Rsmith, you are funny.  Right now it's in large twists, so over the weekend, probably tonight I will take them out and wear a twist out.  I'll take a picture for you


----------



## Jaxhair (Jul 11, 2009)

My 2 weeks of loose (ish) hair are over, I started braiding last night.  I've thoroughly enjoyed my hair these past 2 weeks, wearing big fat twists (approx 15), twistouts, braids and braidouts, and people have been paying compliments, making me feel good about my hair. Will update my fotki with these when I'm done with the braids and that'll be my July entry ;-).

Ooop2, thanks so much for sharing your detangling routine - seems so easy! Just one question - do you wash first before detangling and retwisting, or is wash day completely different? If so, could you please share the steps?

Donewit, I'd love to see your BAA too!


----------



## Ms Lala (Jul 11, 2009)

donewit-it said:


> HELLLLLOOOOOO!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

LOL!!!  Sorry I've been out of town and didn't really have internet access.  My hair is doing good.  I have been wearing med. size twists the past 2 weeks.  I"m not doing the small twists again for a while, they were so hard to get out the last time.  Everyone complimented my twists and said my hair looks like it's growing.  It looks like it has stayed the same length for about 2 years to me but maybe it has grown some.


----------



## miss Congeniality (Jul 11, 2009)

I am still wear my twist. I had to trim my hair, my ends were looking terrible. I think this is the healthiest my hair has been in a long time.


----------



## donewit-it (Jul 13, 2009)

Rsmith and Jaxhair,

This is the best fro I could come up with...

the last picture is my safe pulled back puff.  Going to work this morning 7/13/09


----------



## donewit-it (Jul 13, 2009)

I do see my hair growth progress.  Everyday viewing, no.  but when I compare pictures.  Yes definitely.

Let me see if I can show you.

July 2009

Sorry if they are too big.


----------



## Ms Lala (Jul 13, 2009)

donewit-it said:


> I do see my hair growth progress. Everyday viewing, no. but when I compare pictures. Yes definitely.
> 
> Let me see if I can show you.
> 
> ...


 
Your hair texture is so pretty.  I like your curls!!!


----------



## donewit-it (Jul 14, 2009)

Hi!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## rsmith (Jul 14, 2009)

Donewit-it


Oh I love your hair.  It is sooooooooo luscious and thick.  It has good shine and moisture. You are really taking care of it.  Good progress.  I twisted my hair last Sunday.  I didn't want to because I am truly tired of them.  However, I no it's going to be worth it to see the growth.  After the challenge, I know I will wear my hair out for a while and try some rollerset styles but I know I will return to the twist.


----------



## Jaxhair (Jul 14, 2009)

Luscious afro Donewit! I'd rock that with pride, lol! Looks very pretty in a puff too, and it's definitely grown heaps since January. Keep doing what you're doing girl!


----------



## rsmith (Jul 14, 2009)

Her are my current twist for July.


----------



## donewit-it (Jul 15, 2009)

Rsmith,

Looking good.


----------



## donewit-it (Jul 15, 2009)

Today is July 15th.

One MO' month!


----------



## Finally Free (Jul 15, 2009)

donewit-it said:


> I do see my hair growth progress. Everyday viewing, no. but when I compare pictures. Yes definitely.
> 
> Let me see if I can show you.
> 
> ...


 
You have an awesome head of hair!!!


----------



## donewit-it (Jul 15, 2009)

Finally Free said:


> You have an awesome head of hair!!!


 

If that's your head of hair in the avatar, LAWD have mercy!!!


----------



## oooop2 (Jul 17, 2009)

Jaxhair said:


> My 2 weeks of loose (ish) hair are over, I started braiding last night. I've thoroughly enjoyed my hair these past 2 weeks, wearing big fat twists (approx 15), twistouts, braids and braidouts, and people have been paying compliments, making me feel good about my hair. Will update my fotki with these when I'm done with the braids and that'll be my July entry ;-).
> 
> Ooop2, thanks so much for sharing your detangling routine - seems so easy! Just one question - do you wash first before detangling and retwisting, or is wash day completely different? If so, could you please share the steps?
> 
> Donewit, I'd love to see your BAA too!


 
Hey..On wash days, I add baking soda to my poo.  Saturate hair w/ water and apply this mix to hair.  Concentrating on my scalp/roots.  I then make sure all of this mix is washed out before applying my condish.  Once condish is applied, I follow the steps noted in the previous post.



donewit-it said:


> I do see my hair growth progress. Everyday viewing, no. but when I compare pictures. Yes definitely.
> 
> Let me see if I can show you.
> 
> ...


 
Love your hair.  So lush.  And I DEFINITELY don't feel like my hair is growing.  Hence why pulling out my measurement shirt is always a pleasant surprise.



donewit-it said:


> Today is July 15th.
> 
> One MO' month!


 
YEAH!! I can't wait to see everyones progress.  Hopefully there is a good amt of growth.  If not, at least good retention!!!

Hope everyone is doing well.  Currently wasting time before boarding my plane out of Japan.  I can't believe that after 3.5yrs living here I am leaving.

Now my NEXT challenge is going to be what am I going to do with my hair.  I grew my hair out of necessity b/c no one here could do it.  Now I am going back to a place where my barber is located....Decisions!!!


----------



## Jaxhair (Jul 18, 2009)

Thanks Ooop2, I'll give your method a try.

Your hair is so beautiful, I hope you continue to grow it long when you get to the US. Wish you a safe journey back, hope it all goes well as you start again.


----------



## donewit-it (Jul 20, 2009)

Over the weekend, I had my hair twisted by Patient1.  It looks good.

I will try to post pictures tonight.  Hopefully they will last for the next two weeks


----------



## productjunkie814 (Jul 22, 2009)

Donewitit   OMG I LOVE YOUR HAIR.  

Safe travels Oooop2!  Hope your move is a smooth one!

JaxHair - Are you still in small twists?

I've been washing my hair on Saturday and putting in about 8 flat twists.  I keep them in all weekend and fluff out on Monday for work.  I don't think I've been doing them right, but it hasn't turned out too bad, lol.  At night, I do big twists and bantu knot them.  I've been able to rock the style through thursday and then I wng until Saturday.  I'm going to finally go out and get smaller rollers so that I can try out a proper twist and go.  I can't do them with flexis anymore; they just don't come out right.  

One more month!!!


----------



## Jaxhair (Jul 24, 2009)

productjunkie814, i'm actually back in braids with extensions. works better for me at the moment than twists. wanna keep going till december then re-evaluate and possibly continue till next summer when i'll have more length and thickness for styling cute without extensions.


----------



## donewit-it (Jul 28, 2009)

Hey ladies,

I feel like a sell out.  I couldn't even wait one more month before I went and BKT'd my hair.

I will continue to twist my hair and get a professional cut in December for my birthday.  I'm sitting here thinking about a style to do.  Something protective.  Suggestions welcomed.



http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=385738


----------



## miss Congeniality (Jul 28, 2009)

Right now I have the front of my hair in cornrows and the back in twist. I can't wait to take my hair out this weekend and deep condition my hair.


----------



## Jaxhair (Jul 29, 2009)

Still sporting my braids. 2 weeks down, 3-6 more to go! Must say though, I was looking through my fotki pics yesterday and I loved how my twists looked in April/May and may just do a set between these braids and the next set of braids.


----------



## rsmith (Jul 29, 2009)

I just did a twistout.  I will post pics later.  I will twist my hair this weekend and keep it until August 15.  Hopefully I can get a lot of growth.


----------



## oooop2 (Jul 30, 2009)

Been MIA due to relocating...Now officially in the USA...Had to do some major TLC on my hair after spending 10 days on the beach.  Currently in chunky twist.

Challenge is almost over!!!


----------



## rsmith (Jul 30, 2009)

Welcome Back Oooop


----------



## DDTexlaxed (Jul 30, 2009)

I'm officially back on this challenge since I learned how to make my hair stay in flat twists.   That will be my main transitioning style until I BC.  I will take a pic of it this week end and post it.


----------



## bablou00 (Jul 30, 2009)

I would like to join this challenge. I want to stay in twist as long as I can but only do twist out on special occasions. I hope as my hair gets longer the knots and tangles will get better....I know I might be fooling myself...hehe!! So I know Im late but am offically starting to keep my hair in twist. Not going to set a date but I would like to be able to pull my hair back by my bday April 2010!!!


----------



## productjunkie814 (Jul 31, 2009)

Welcome back Ooop!  Hopefully this will be a smooth transition :c)  I wore my hair in about 15 twists at the beginning of the week and wore a chunky twist out for the last two days.  I will start deep conditioning tonight because my I could feel my hair is thirsty!  And then back into twists.


----------



## oooop2 (Jul 31, 2009)

Bablou another challenge will kick off in sept so be on the lookout if you want to join. 

Thanks for checking in ladies. This has been a long challenge. I can't wait to see you guys results. 

Well I've been cowashing my hair 2x a day since Wed. All of my fun in the sun left a pound of sand all in my hair and scalp. I'm still finding sand.  I also think that my prolonged use of henna has changed my strands.   

Here are some pics from today. Compare my texture to my texture shot in my sept 2008 fotki album. My hair definitely doesn't tangle as easily.


----------



## tallnomad (Aug 3, 2009)

I've been eyeing this thread for awhile.  I recently got a BKT and really like it.  I've been wearing my hair pressed and doing wash-n-gos, but it just dawned on me that it would be so easy for me to do double strand twists and bun as a protective style--I've done so in the past.  My new growth is thick and I don't plan on doing another BKT for awhile, and I'm sick of presses and wash-n-gos, so I plan on twisting my hair for an extended amount of time.

I know I'm late.


----------



## productjunkie814 (Aug 3, 2009)

I've just finished doing small/medium twists on freshly washed, damp hair.  I used shea butter to smooth roots down (we'll see whether this actually works) and a little gel for the twists, then sealed with more shea butter.  I am thinking of putting an order in for a tub of shea in anticipation for the end of fall/winter.  Also want to check out Qhemet products for the fall/winter.  Anyone have experiences with large amounts of shea and/or Qhemet products?


----------



## productjunkie814 (Aug 9, 2009)

Here are pics of my twist out on day 1, 2, and 3. I wore the twists that I did on Sunday until Friday when I did the twistout. I LOVED the way my hair turned out the whole week. Will definitely do this again.


----------



## productjunkie814 (Aug 9, 2009)

I won't be here the day the challenge ends (and I wanted to get my pics in cause I was so excited, lol ), so I'm posting my results today. I have to say, while twists can consume a few hours over a weekend, I was able to retain a boatload of length. My hair is healthy and it has thanked me tenfold. I'm in for the next one, especially since I'm usually in twists during the fall/winter months more than I am spring and summer. I'll use different products though. Can't wait to see everyone's final progress!!!


----------



## anherica (Aug 9, 2009)

That's some great progress *productjunkie814*!


----------



## oooop2 (Aug 9, 2009)

Productjunkie awesome job. So glad this challenge worked well for you.  I can't wait to see others progress. The next challenge will kick off Sept 1 and will last til mid-Dec. I will    also limit it to 10 participants.


----------



## Fhrizzball (Aug 9, 2009)

oooop2 said:


> The next challenge will kick off Sept 1 and will last til mid-Dec. I will    also limit it to 10 participants.



Why only 10? I better try to be the lucky few then. Twists are actually starting to look good on me so I can't wait till that challenge starts up.


----------



## miss Congeniality (Aug 9, 2009)

I am back in twist after taking a week off.


----------



## oooop2 (Aug 10, 2009)

Kusare said:


> Why only 10? I better try to be the lucky few then. Twists are actually starting to look good on me so I can't wait till that challenge starts up.


 
Per lack of participation.  35 joined and I can count on 2 hands the number that actively participate.  So I'll just keep it small from now on.


----------



## Jaxhair (Aug 10, 2009)

Awesome progress PJ!!! Consistency has paid up for you, definitely. And your TO was fabby too!

I'm still in my braids but itching to take them out, so will be free of them my the weekend. Will take pics then (even though I promised myself I won't check length again in December, lol). Will be interesting to compare to my before photos.

Ooop2, can I just sign up for the next challenge this very minute, lol!? Don't want to miss out. Really though, 10 is a very small number, but whatever happens, I'm in!!!!!!


----------



## rsmith (Aug 10, 2009)

Great Job product junkie.  Lots of growth.


----------



## Ms Lala (Aug 15, 2009)

Update- My hair is doing ok. I just got back from another week away.  I am still getting breakage and not quite sure why.  I thought is was from the color on my ends but I think most of it is gone.  Maybe I'm handling my hair rough and not realizing it.
Please include me in the 10 for the next challenge.  I am adding a bunch of things to my schedule and this will help me stay disciplined to take care of my hair.


----------



## oooop2 (Aug 15, 2009)

This challenge is officially over. Thanks to all that actively participated. Hope you got the results you expected. If not,  I hope you are able to find the routine that works best for your hair.  I will be posting pics of my progress later this week. The next challenge will start Sept 1 and will only have 10 participants.  If you are interested in joining PLEASE send me a message directly.  Once I've reached the number 10, no more participants will be added.


----------



## rsmith (Aug 15, 2009)

I wanted to post my progress.  Sorry I am late


----------



## rsmith (Aug 15, 2009)

Here's some more


----------



## oooop2 (Aug 15, 2009)

Awesome progress rsmith....So glad this challenge worked for you!!!!


----------



## donewit-it (Aug 16, 2009)

rsmith said:


> Here's some more


 

RSmith,

Congrats on the progress, you definitely did your thang!

I'm loving the ponytail in your avatar.


----------



## rsmith (Aug 16, 2009)

Thanks ladies.  i hope I eventually get were you both are.  Cant wait to see yours Oooop2


----------



## Jaxhair (Aug 17, 2009)

oooh, fab progress Rsmith! 
Will take some pics of mine soon - hopefully tonight when I deep condition!


----------



## rsmith (Aug 17, 2009)

cant wait to see your hair Jax


----------



## loolalooh (Aug 17, 2009)

oooop2 said:


> This challenge is officially over. Thanks to all that actively participated. Hope you got the results you expected. If not, I hope you are able to find the routine that works best for your hair. I will be posting pics of my progress later this week. The next challenge will start Sept 1 and will only have 10 participants. If you are interested in joining PLEASE send me a message directly. Once I've reached the number 10, no more participants will be added.


 
PMed you.  Can't wait for the next challenge!


----------



## productjunkie814 (Aug 18, 2009)

Rsmith, you got some decent growth!  Beautiful!


----------



## ayoung (Aug 19, 2009)

Rsmith...

What was ur reggie with ur twists??
What is ur wash routine???


----------



## rsmith (Aug 20, 2009)

ayoung said:


> Rsmith...
> 
> What was ur reggie with ur twists??
> What is ur wash routine???


 

I keep it really simple.  I only cowashed my hair twice a month with Aveda Damage Remedy, Aubrey Organics HSR,Organic Root Replenishing Pak or Pantane for Naturals.  I would twist my hair on damp hair using aloe gel and shea butter.  I wear my twist for two weeks. I would always do the mini twist which takes about 3hrs to complete.  Then I would do a twistout for about 3 days.  To prepare my hair for washing I apply conditioner to dry hair and finger comb removing shed hairs.  Once the conditioner sits on my hair for about 30 minutes I wet my hair under the shower and finger comb some more.  Honey Sickle and Rose Conditioner.   gives a lot of slip.  I use it to detangle my hair in the shower.  While wearing my twist, I keep my ends moisturized using shea butter or coconut oil.  I spray twist with glycerin and water once a day to keep mositure level secure.


----------



## oooop2 (Aug 20, 2009)

I like your regime rsmith. And your growth definitely shows that it's working. 

Update on me: Still without home Internet connection. Won't be up and running now til the 29th. Can't capture good growth pics with my iPhone. So I've decided to post my growth pics at the beginning of the next challenge which kicks off on Sept 1-Dec 22. 

We now have 10 participants, and as statemented in previous post, no more participants will be added.  Thanks ladies for sending me messages on wanting to participate.  Hoping we reach great lengths by the end of the year.

Participants are:
1. Oooop2
2. Ms lala
3. Soliel185
4. Bablou00
5. Jaxhair
6. rsmith
7. Loolalooh
8. Productjunkie814
9. Dragone
10. Sheava


----------



## rsmith (Aug 21, 2009)

Thanks Oooop2.  I will be waiting for 09/01/2009


----------



## Fhrizzball (Aug 21, 2009)

aww a moment too late. Good luck!


----------



## productjunkie814 (Aug 22, 2009)

Can't wait to see how everyone's (if anyone's) routine is going to change for the fall/winter.


----------



## Ms Lala (Aug 22, 2009)

I slacked off on the last challenge.  I wasn't moisturizing like I should and wore my hair loose for too long. I"m looking forward to the new challenge.  I want to try some new styles w/my twists.  I want to find some that are less time consuming than the small individual twists I was wearing.


----------



## DDTexlaxed (Aug 23, 2009)

I'm back on this challenge. I got sidetracked for a while and better believe I won't stray again!  I got my best retaining of growth this way.


----------



## anherica (Aug 27, 2009)

Late, late, late! Sorry for being late with my update ladies. I've been taking an advanced mathematics class in preparation for my official school start on Tuesday and my brain is liquefied. 

Here are my results from the challenge. I was able to retain length, and it's really noticeable (to me) in the crown area. My layers are starting to catch up. I've been paying really close attention to how my hair grows during this challenge, and despite some panic that it wasn't growing or I wasn't retaining length, I am. It almost seems like each layer takes a turn at growing out. So finally, my top layers are catching up to the bottom one. I think I can officially claim APL, or at least darn close to it. It was a great challenge! Thanks for letting me participate.


----------

